# Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014



## anschmu (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche allen Usern dieses Themas ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes Neujahr ! Ich hoffe wir werden wieder viele Erfahrungen austauschen und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am Teich in Dänemark ! Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## mathei (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

wünsche ich auch.


----------



## anschmu (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Uff ! Noch ein Haus über den 1.Mai ergattert ! 
     Go for Fisk ... Hvidesande ! |supergri


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

danke @ anschmu .. wünsche auch allen ein frohes fest und ein guten rutsch.

 joo urlaub ist gebucht.. vom 31.5-7.6.2014 mit meinen kumpels.. und dann vom 14.6-5.7 .2014 mit familie. ..mist habe eine woche wo ich zu hause bin.  .. aber egal.. fast 4 wochen am stk mit 1er wocheunterbrechung^^


----------



## Angelprofesor (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

#h Hallo Freunde der Zunft, fuer ende April habe ich auch gebucht 14 tage in geliebter Hvide Sande wo ich seit ca. 30Jahren mein unwesen treibe, habe einiges vor, treffen mit Freunden: J.Breitherd und Otto den "Alten Zausel "der auch bei den GP. als Taucher aktiv war.Nun sind wir die "alten"  und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, denken die jungeren, aber wier sind die lustigen und " Huebscheren " uns kan nicht mehr erschuetern. 
Liebe Grusse an alle HS Freunde und weiter so, die Peitsche in die Hand und weg von der mutter, die nervt so vie so weil fuer sie der Fisch nur aus dem Laden um die ecke schmeckt.
Liebe Angelfreunde Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins Neu Jahr 2014 wuenschr euch Kpt. aD. Vladi #a

Gruss aus Kroatien #g
Vladi


----------



## anschmu (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #h Hallo Freunde der Zunft, fuer ende April habe ich auch gebucht 14 tage in geliebter Hvide Sande wo ich seit ca. 30Jahren mein unwesen treibe, habe einiges vor, treffen mit Freunden: J.Breitherd und Otto den "Alten Zausel "der auch bei den GP. als Taucher aktiv war.Nun sind wir die "alten"  und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, denken die jungeren, aber wier sind die lustigen und " Huebscheren " uns kan nicht mehr erschuetern.
> Liebe Grusse an alle HS Freunde und weiter so, die Peitsche in die Hand und weg von der mutter, die nervt so vie so weil fuer sie der Fisch nur aus dem Laden um die ecke schmeckt.
> Liebe Angelfreunde Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins Neu Jahr 2014 wuenschr euch Kpt. aD. Vladi
> 
> Wenn du über den 1.Mai da bist , sehen wir uns vielleicht mal am Teich ! Werde wohl diesmal mein  Laptop mitnehmen um zu berichten ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## angelmisiu (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo zusammen!
 ich plane meinen Familienurlaub für Ende August in Bork Havn. Kann mir jemand sagen was da so angeltechnisch läuft?? Bin für alles dankbar, muss nicht Forellenteich sein, kann auch Fjordangeln sein.


----------



## anschmu (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



angelmisiu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> ich plane meinen Familienurlaub für Ende August in Bork Havn. Kann mir jemand sagen was da so angeltechnisch läuft?? Bin für alles dankbar, muss nicht Forellenteich sein, kann auch Fjordangeln sein.
> 
> Moin . Beim Forellenangeln hol dir die Flyer im Touribüro , gibt ne Menge Put & take Seen um Borkhavn !Zum Fjordangeln soll bei Borkhavn ganz gute Stellen , da mußt du mal im Hvidesandethreat nachlesen , da gibts Supertipps !


----------



## troutscout (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

wünsche auch allen peitschenjüngern alles gute für das nun anstehende jahr 2014! bin zu beginn der sommerferien NRW wieder in hvide sande....hab aber diesmal kein haus mit Wlan#daber vlt. trifft man sich ja trotzdem ist aber leider noch eine weile hin...*leider*#h


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ein frohes neues Jahr euch allen! Ihr habts alle gut, wir sind erst im September zwei Wochen in Argab. Bis dahin fließt noch viel Wasser durch die Schleusen... Aber ein paar Ausflüge an die Forellenteiche werde ich dann auch machen. 

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angelprofesor (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Wenn du über den 1.Mai da bist , sehen wir uns vielleicht mal am Teich ! Werde wohl diesmal mein Laptop mitnehmen um zu berichten ! Gruß Andreas

|wavey: Hallo Andreas,
ich beabsichtige zu der Zeit in Hvide Sande zu sein, es muss mit dem Teufel zugehen wen wir uns nicht uber dem weg laufen und wenigstens ein mal zusammen angeln. Auserdem habe ich vor mit J.Breithard und Otto kleinigkeit zu erledigen - Medizinisch gesehen. :#2:

Gruss aus Kroatien, #g
Vladi


----------



## wulliw (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo sascha.
Wende dich da mal an Tim1983 hier im board.
Der ist mit Fjordwasser gesäugt worden. Fährt seit ewigen zeiten in die gegend. Mehrmals jährlich. Sag ihm schönen gruß von wulli.


----------



## angelmisiu (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo wulliw,
danke für die Info. Ich werd ihn mal anschreiben.


----------



## mathei (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

ich bin die 2. februar- woche oben. hoffe die themperaturen gehen nicht soweit in den keller. falls doch eis ist, meine frage. ist es erlaubt den rand auf zuschlagen und den köder mit rohren unter zu schieben. ist bei uns hier normal. hat von euch schon mal einer etwas mit bekommen.


----------



## anschmu (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> ich bin die 2. februar- woche oben. hoffe die themperaturen gehen nicht soweit in den keller. falls doch eis ist, meine frage. ist es erlaubt den rand auf zuschlagen und den köder mit rohren unter zu schieben. ist bei uns hier normal. hat von euch schon mal einer etwas mit bekommen.


Nimm dir wärmend Zeug mit und das mit der Rohrangelei würde ich lassen , du bist nicht zuhause ! Oder aber du erkundigst dich beim Besitzer der Anlage vor Ort !


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



anschmu schrieb:


> Nimm dir wärmend Zeug mit und das mit der Rohrangelei würde ich lassen , du bist nicht zuhause ! Oder aber du erkundigst dich beim Besitzer der Anlage vor Ort !



ja logo. hät ja sein können, das einer schon so dort geangelt hat


----------



## porscher (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

die Rohrangelei ist meistens erlaubt. Nur wirst du wohl nicht viel erfolg haben, da in den meisten Anlagen seit Anfang November keine Fische mehr besetzt werden. Der nächste Besatz erfolgt meistens im März/April. Aber du kannst es gerne versuchen...


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> die Rohrangelei ist meistens erlaubt. Nur wirst du wohl nicht viel erfolg haben, da in den meisten Anlagen seit Anfang November keine Fische mehr besetzt werden. Der nächste Besatz erfolgt meistens im März/April. Aber du kannst es gerne versuchen...



danke für die antwort. ja der besatz ist die große frage.ich hoffe mal auf freies gewässer unddas irgend ein besitzer offen hat.


----------



## strunz2 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo,
wer von euch Granaten ist denn ab 19.04. oben?

Kennt jemand den See in Foersum?
Soll ne Riesenanlage sein!
Wäre bzgl Erfahrungsaustausch dankbar.


----------



## porscher (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

*Fiskeri Foersum Teglværkssøer (Put & Take)*

*Adresse:*
Foersum Teglværkssøer
Teglgårdsvej 7
6880, Tarm
*Hjemmeside:*
foersum-putandtake.dk


----------



## anschmu (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer von euch Granaten ist denn ab 19.04. oben?
> 
> Kennt jemand den See in Foersum?
> ...


----------



## strunz2 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

hey, anschmu,

wenn du schon so lange hoch fährst, welches Wohngebiet bevorzugst du und bei wem buchst du deine Häuser?
Gruß strunz2


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Moin,moin!
 Ich habe da mal eine frage zu dem See in SDR.Felding. Wird der eigentlich wieder bewirtschaftet? Das letzte mal als ich da wahr vor ca. zwei Jahren, konnte man keine anzeichen von besatzmaßnahmen oder ähnlichen erkennen. Die Anlage war ganz schön runtergekommen. Ist eigentlich immer eine schöne Anlage gewesen.


----------



## strunz2 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

sagt mir nichts. Ist ja auch ein ganzes Stück vom Fjord entfernt.
Wenn du so weit fahren willst, besuch doch mal die Anlagen in Herning oder Munkbro!


----------



## Ködervorkoster (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Sind in der Ecke die Teiche jetzt noch alle zugefrohren..?


----------



## strunz2 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

An Ködervorkoster


In Dänemark war der Winter bis dato kaum strenger als hier. Glaube nicht an
geschlossene Eisdecken. Sollte sich der Winter aber noch wie im vergangenen
Jahr entwickeln, ist auch Mitte April noch mancher See kaum befischbar.


----------



## anschmu (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@ strunz2                                                                                                                   Moin fahre seit 1992 regelmäbig zum Angeln und Entspannen in die Gegend von Bjerregard bis Sondervig und buche immer bei Esmarch ! Bin dort estr einmal etwas enttäuscht worden , aber das ist schon 20 Jahre her und lang nicht am Vermieter !     Gruß Andreas


----------



## anschmu (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Ködervorkoster schrieb:


> Sind in der Ecke die Teiche jetzt noch alle zugefrohren..?



Falls sie offen sind ,wird kein Besatz gemacht , erst wieder zur Saison . Schätze mal ab Anfang April !


----------



## porscher (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

der besatz richtet sich immer nach der ferienzeit und dem wetter.


----------



## mathei (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> der besatz richtet sich immer nach der ferienzeit und dem wetter.


sehe ich auch so. werde gleich mal für 4 std. zu klittens fahren. laut einer mail-anfrage bei denen, war letzte woche eis. sollte jetzt aber weg sein. außerdem schrieben sie mir, daß besetzt wird. viele bundesländer haben jetzt winterferien.
gestern bei anreise waren auch viele angler dabei.


----------



## mathei (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

so  zurück. war nicht der hit. waren die einzigen dort und konnten 4 forellen fangen. auch der betreiber war nicht zu sehen.


----------



## porscher (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

wie groß waren die fische?


----------



## mathei (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

3 von ca. 1,5 kg und 1 x 2,5 kg.
bisserkennung kaum möglich. bei ner windstärke 8 baute sich selbst dort eine welle auf. so war ein angeln nur an der südseite hinterm wall möglich.


----------



## mathei (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

waren gestern für 2 std. am lilleflod orredso. konnten 2 forellen von 3 kg fangen. kosten hier wesentlich günstiger. 4 std. mit 2 ruten 17 €.
leider ging es gestern abend dienstlich wieder zurück nach de.


----------



## porscher (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

das ist der teich etwas ausserhalb von nymindegab richtung süden oder?


----------



## mathei (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

genau. ein kleines stück von nymindegab richtung süden. liegt direkt an der strasse. freunde sind ja noch vor ort. nach einem gespräch im angelladen heute wolen sie noch mal einen tag zum oxriver. laut dem gespräch soll dieser forellen selber züchten und auch immer besetzen. so wie ich etwas erfahre, berichte ich es.


----------



## porscher (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

ich war auch schon paar mal dort. habe einige male auch gut gefangen. der vorteil ist, dass man mit 2 ruten fische kann und die preise sehr gut sind. zudem sind in dem see gute hechte drin! Der Besatz ist mitteilmäßig. Ich glaube er besetzt ca. 100 kilo alle 2 Wochen!


----------



## strunz2 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

zu Ox River:

Richtig ist, dass die Forellen aus eigener Zucht kommen!
Wenn du aber mit zwei Ruten angeln willst, musst du die zweite Rute wie überall bezahlen!!
Auch der Besatz erfolgt nicht im 14 Tage Rhythmus. In der Saison, wie Anschmu schreibt, etwa ab den Osterferien, erfolgt der Besatz täglich.
Ist die Anlage hoch frequentiert wird auch zwei mal täglich besetzt. ( bis
200 kg ) Wo du das mit den Hechten her nimmst, ist mir aber ein Rätsel. In
15 Jahren habe ich  dort ( Ox River )noch nie einen Hecht gesehen.
Hechte gibt es aber in Pilgaard (in dem größeren See)!


----------



## porscher (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

wir reden hier nicht von ox river!


----------



## rippi (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Das heißt Oxriver, nicht Ox River 

 hahahaha

 Erhalte ich jetz den Titel für den nervigsten Typ im Board?


----------



## strunz2 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hey porscher,
wenn mathei von ox river spricht und du ihm antwortest, wovon redest du denn dann? Nur damit wir uns verstehen, eventuell benutzest du ja das 
Forum für ernst gemeinten Gedankenaustausch oder bist du genau so drauf
wie rippi?


----------



## rippi (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



strunz2 schrieb:


> ... oder bist du genau so drauf
> wie rippi?



och, warum denn gleich so genervt


----------



## strunz2 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Wahrscheinlich weil ich einen Gedankenaustausch auf dieser Plattform immer
ernst genommen habe und einem solchen Blödsinn, bei allem Humor, keinen
Spaß mehr abgewinnen kann.


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Mathei und porscher haben zuerst über einen anderen Teich gesprochen, den lileflod orredso. Mathei hat dann in einem Post diesen See und den oxriver gleichzeitig erwähnt. Porscher hat dann in seiner Antwort nochmal den ersten gemeint. Ich hab aber auch gestutzt, als ich das zum ersten mal gelesen habe.

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathei (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

genau so ist es micha.
die kosten für den oxriver kenne ich nicht.
http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/denmark/oxriver-put-and-take-gdk603125
falls aber meine freunde heut oder morgen da hin fahren, werde ich die kosten erfragen und hier einstellen


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Preisliste Oxriver.:

*Priser/Prices/Preise*

*Stampevej 3 *


*Pr. Stang/Pro Rute/Per Rod* 
                                                                                       2 Timer/Stunden/Hours                        70 Kr. 10 €
 4 Timer/Stunden/Hours                120 Kr.                           18 €
 6 Timer/Stunden/Hours                140 Kr.                           20 €
 8 Timer/Stunden/Hours                180 Kr.                           25 €
 Dagskort/Tageskarte/Day pass              240 Kr.                            33 € 
                                            Nat kort/Nachtkarte/Night pass (22-06)              200 Kr.                            28 €                                                                                                                        


*Stampevej 8 *

*1 Stang/1 Rute/1 Rod 
*                                                                                       2 Timer/Stunden/Hours                              60 Kr.                           8€
 3 Timer/Stunden/Hours                70 Kr.                           10 €
 5 Timer/Stunden/Hours             110 Kr.                           15 €                                             
7 Timer/Stunden/Hours                130 Kr.                           18 €

*2 Stænger/2 Ruten/2 Rods* 
2 Timer/Stunden/Hours             90 Kr.                           13 €
 3 Timer/Stunden/Hours                100 Kr.                           14 € 
                                            5 Timer/Stunden/Hours                130 Kr.                           18 €                                             
7 Timer/Stunden/Hours                160 Kr.                           22 €

quelle:http://www.oxriver.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2&Itemid=3&lang=de


----------



## mathei (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

so die freunde sind zurück. sie konnten lediglich 2 forellen in 6 std. am ox fangen. genaue datails muß ich noch erfragen.


----------



## anschmu (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> so die freunde sind zurück. sie konnten lediglich 2 forellen in 6 std. am ox fangen. genaue datails muß ich noch erfragen.



Ist einfach nicht die Jahreszeit für Forellen in DK !


----------



## porscher (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

es kommt für mich persönlich immer auf den besatz an. die jahreszeit und vor allem die wassertemperatur ist natürlich auch sehr entscheidend. Ich habe auch schon in den wintermonaten an dänischen forellenanlagen gut gefangen.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

ich würde nach skaven fahren.. der tümpel ist voll mit forellen. ich würde jetzt zur zeit auf stand angeln mit tintenfisch. ..und kurz über grund.


----------



## eike (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hey wir sind im Frühjahr und im November in Argab hatte mir eigentlich Klittens und Sondervig ausgesucht würde aber auch mal gerne nach SKAVEN fahren war dort aber noch nie ist es wahr das es dort soviel Kraut gibt denke doch aber das es zu meiner Jahreszeit eher gering ist oder wäre über ein paar Tipps über Skaven dankbar....Platzwahl,Köder, Techniken usw.,... gibt es noch Teiche die man undebedingt beangeln sollte wenn man in Argab ist ....danke


----------



## porscher (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

in skaven haste im sommer sehr viel kraut. Wenn du in argab bist haste ja praktisch heimspiel. Klittens kannste dann fast zu fuss besuchen.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> in skaven haste im sommer sehr viel kraut.



 joo so ab ende juli.  aber vorher geht es dort zu angeln.vorne an oder hinten rechts bei der hütte sdind meine favs. köder würde ich powerbait mit bienenmade empfehlen.  sondervigf ist auch ganz nett. schau da wo er eingesetzt hat und wie der wind steht. 
im 2ten teich vor kopf oder hinten von der seite.


----------



## anschmu (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> in skaven haste im sommer sehr viel kraut. Wenn du in argab bist haste ja praktisch heimspiel. Klittens kannste dann fast zu fuss besuchen.



Welcher Teich in Skaven ist gemeint , ist nicht so meine Ecke . Bin aber sicherlich schon einmal dort gewesen ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

http://www.skaven-fiskesoe.dk/

 ich denke den meinte er.


----------



## anschmu (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> http://www.skaven-fiskesoe.dk/
> 
> ich denke den meinte er.



Jupp , war ich auch schon mal gucken !


----------



## eike (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo Gemeinde kennt jemand den Forellensee Loch Nees in Vemb und kann mir Tipps und etwas über den See berichten...Danke Eike


----------



## anschmu (1. März 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



eike schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde kennt jemand den Forellensee Loch Nees in Vemb und kann mir Tipps und etwas über den See berichten...Danke Eike



Kenn ich leider nicht , ist nicht mein Zielteich und auch eine ganze Ecke weg vom Fjord ! Gruß Andreas 
Ps Aber vielleicht schau ich mal hin im April !


----------



## strunz2 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi Jungs,
was ist los?
keine Wasserstandsmeldungen? Niemand vor Ort?
Come on, lets talk!


----------



## Viking23779 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Moin Moin...

Hallo erstmal ich bin der neue und hoffentlich öfter hier. Bin mehr oder weniger ein neuer im angelsegment. Fahre dieses Jahr zweimal nach HS in den Urlaub. Einmal die erste aprilwoche und dann Ende August 2 Wochen. Hoffe hier einige tolle Tipps und Tricks zu lernen.


----------



## strunz2 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo, welcome!
Was möchtest du denn fangen?


----------



## Viking23779 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Morgen...

Also grunsätzlich alles was nicht schnell genug abtaucht. Aber Forelle und brandungsangeln finde ich sehr interessant. Letztes Jahr habe ich in HS schonmal ein wenig probiert aber leider nix gefangen. Nun würde ich das gerne ein wenig perfektionieren.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (11. März 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

für forelle würde ich den tröööt  durchlesen:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254708

 findest sehr viele tips zu den teichen und ködern.


 für das brandungsangel schaue mal in dem trööt  da wirst sicherlich auch etwas dazu finden.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254681

 gruss forellenkiler


----------



## strunz2 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Viking 23779

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt bist du zur besten Heringszeit vor Ort!!

Forelle: Google mal unter "the fishing four" Tolle
Webseite auch wenn die meisten Seen östlich des Fjordes liegen.
Innerhalb einer halben Stunde wären für dich aber auf jeden
Fall Stauning, Foersum, Oxriver und Sonderskov erreichbar!
Von den Seen auf der Westseite des Fjordes halte ich nicht viel!
Habe mich hierzu im vergangenen Jahr ausgiebig geäußert.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (11. März 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Viking 23779
> 
> 
> Von den Seen auf der Westseite des Fjordes halte ich nicht viel!
> Habe mich hierzu im vergangenen Jahr ausgiebig geäußert.



 geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. ich für meinen teil fange dort super..  kenne die stellen..  weiss was für ein köder geht.. und und und. 

habe dort viele leute kennen gelernt denen ich geholfen habe mit tips  die jetzt auch sehr jut dort fangen.. #6

 aber wie gesagt jeder hat seine favs.. der eine  an der küste der andere halt mehr landeinwärts. hauptsache  es macht spass und man fängt ein wenig*gg*


----------



## Viking23779 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Schon mal ein danke an alle. Ich denke ich werde hier erstmal einiges aufzuholen und zu lesen haben. Dann bin ich schonmal in der Theorie Top. Und an der Praxis werde ich dann wohl mal massiv arbeiten.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mottejm (20. März 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo Gemeinde,
 Wir sind ja gerade im gelobten Land.
 Hering in Thorsminde angekommen.
 Forellen werden in Sondervig und in No auch Gur gefangen.
 Sondervig: Es werden 2x die Woche 1250Kg eingesetzt.
 Am Oxriver letzte Woche 350Kg

 Es geht was.

 Im HS Trööt gibt es auch Berichte

 Motte


----------



## porscher (20. März 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

125 oder wirklich 1250kg?


----------



## anschmu (21. März 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> Wir sind ja gerade im gelobten Land.
> Hering in Thorsminde angekommen.
> Forellen werden in Sondervig und in No auch Gur gefangen.
> ...


Hast du das selbst gesehen ???


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (21. März 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

hehe oxriver globe ich wen das jut besúcht ist.. kein dingen.. sondervig da ist eine 0 zuviel^^ in der hochsaison macht der gerade mal knapp über 500 kg die woche rein.


----------



## strunz2 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Da der Glaube Berge versetzen kann, sollten wir es bei den 2500 kg in der
Woche belassen. Wenn dann gestern drei Autos an der Anlage parken
(siehe hs trööt) bedarf es ja nicht einmal anglerischer Kunst um die Wunder aus der Bibel wieder zu beleben!


----------



## mottejm (23. März 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> Wir sind ja gerade im gelobten Land.
> Hering in Thorsminde angekommen.
> Forellen werden in Sondervig und in No auch Gur gefangen.
> ...




Es werden 250kg pro Woche eingesetzt, nicht 1250, sorry, da war eine Null zu viel.

Gestern waren 8 Autos wie wir Mittags vorbeigefahren sind.
Heute um 9:30 6 Autos.
Es sind für die Jahreszeit schon viele Touristen hier, und am Wochenende auch noch die Dänen.
In No am Oxriver waren gestern mind. 30 Mann am Nachmittag.

Motte


----------



## strunz2 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo,

so, Freitag gehts los!!!

Wer hat aktuelle Infos???


----------



## mathei (13. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

heute 3 std. bei klittens. und nüscht. bei anderen anglern auch nix in der zeit.


----------



## porscher (14. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

nur sehr wenige anlagen haben noch die besatzforellen direkt vor ort am see. mir fällt spontan nur ox river ein.


----------



## StrunzVernichter (14. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so, Freitag gehts los!!!
> 
> Wer hat aktuelle Infos???



Ja Freitag gehts los!
Nicht bei dir
Du brauchst eh nicht zu fahren
Du hast keine Chance :vik::vik::vik::vik:


Der Looserpokal wird deiner sein

Gruß die StrunzVernichter


----------



## strunz2 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



StrunzVernichter schrieb:


> Ja Freitag gehts los!
> Nicht bei dir
> Du brauchst eh nicht zu fahren
> Du hast keine Chance :vik::vik::vik::vik:
> ...



Ihr solltet euch das Zitat von Mathei lieber mal vor Augen führen.
Der scheint euch zu kennen, aber ich wiederhole nochmal:
"Es gibt Tage da verliert man....und Tage, da gewinnen die Anderen":c:c:c:c


----------



## rippi (15. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch das Zitat von Mathei lieber mal vor Augen führen.
> *Der scheint euch zu kennen*, aber ich wiederhole nochmal:
> "Es gibt Tage da verliert man....und Tage, da gewinnen die Anderen":c:c:c:c



Jeder kennt ihn, das ist Giovanni Trappatoni, der denkt das du Thomas Strunz der ehemalige Fußballspieler bist.


----------



## mathei (15. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

genau und frau strunz hat schon lange fertig


----------



## mathei (16. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

heute nachmittag für 3 std. in sondervig gewesen. 2 schöne fische gefangen.einer ü 60. besetzt wird immer mo, mi und fr. zuletzt immer ca. 125 kg. diesen mo 150 kg und heute 200 kg. rappel voll. immer mindestens 20 angler. ein kommen und gehen. mir hat es dort gefallen.


----------



## porscher (16. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

auf was haben die gebissen? hast du aktiv geangelt? Wie war die Ausbeute bei den anderen?


----------



## mathei (16. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

aktiv ging nix. konnte beide am grund mit ca. 50 cm auftreibender paste fangen. helle knobipaste. in der zeit wo ich da war kamen bei anderen nur 4 fische raus. die müssen aber vorher wohl gut gebissen haben. denn eigentlich hatte jeder der an mir zum feierabend vorbei kam fische in seinem eimer.


----------



## strunz2 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Aber jetzt gehts!
Heute Morgen erster 4 Stunden turn.
16 Stück!!


----------



## porscher (20. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

welche Anlage?


----------



## strunz2 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

stauning.


----------



## anschmu (22. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

:vik: Am >Samstag gehts endlich wieder los !!!

            Eine Woche Hvidesande !!! |wavey:


----------



## porscher (22. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

wünsche dir eine schöne woche. fahr früh los, es wird sicherlich recht voll auf den straßen. bei esmarch gibt es kein einziges freies haus ab samstag zu mieten.


----------



## alectroniq (23. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Yes, am Samstag geht's eeendlich los!! LG Sandra |wavey:


----------



## strunz2 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

So, nun mal was anderes!
Besuche nun seit 15 Jahren die Put und Take Seen in Dänemark!
Wir haben die Gastfreundschaft der Dänen stets zu schätzen gewusst, aber heute Morgen ist geradezu Unglaubliches geschehen. Wir haben mit vier Anglern den Fiskepark in Herning
besucht, der uns auch seit Jahren bekannt ist. Gegenüber den Vorjahren hat es allerdings die Veränderung einer Fangbegrenzung 
gegeben. Man darf pro bezahlter Angelstunde einen Fisch fangen.
Dies gilt allerdings nicht beim Kauf einer Tageskarte! Dann gibt es 
keine Fangbegrenzung!
So weit so gut!
Wir buchten also für vier Angler je vier Stunden = 480 Kronen!!
Angelbeginn um 8 Uhr 45. Um 9 Uhr 05 hatte einer bereits 4 Forellen gefangen. Alle anderen noch keine!! Wir haben nun kein gemeinsames Kontingent von 16 Fische ausgenutzt, sondern der
Betroffene hat eine Tageskarte nachgebucht, normalerweise
37 € aber sogar 40 € bezahlt. Dieser sollte ja wohl nun unbeschränkt fischen dürfen, denn neben der normalen Tageskarte hatte er ja auch die 120 Kronen für die 4 Stunden Karte bezahlt. Um 11 Uhr 30 ergab sich folgende Situation:
Ich selbst hatte einen Fisch, die beiden anderen Angler mit
der 4 Stunden Karte jeweils 3! Unser Top Fischer, der mit der 
zusätzlichen Tageskarte, aber bereits 15!! Es sollte nicht un-
erwähnt bleiben, dass ein Mitarbeiter des Fiskepark die Anlage
den gesamten Vormittag überwacht hat.
Plötzlich kam der Besitzer wutschnaubend auf uns zu, warf uns unser Geld vor die Füße und forderte uns auf das Geld zu nehmen, die Fische liegen zu lassen und die Anlage umgehend 
zu räumen.
Jeglicher Versuch die Sachlage darzustellen war vergeblich!
Er drohte an die Polizei zu informieren, welchem wir umgehend
zustimmten. Er hat dann auch irgendwo angerufen, aber sicher 
nicht bei der Polizei.
Nach weiteren Beschimpfungen und Anfeindungen des Besitzers,
welche letztlich in einer unglaublichen Agressivität endeten,
haben wir die Anlage geräumt!!
Wir haben so etwas in Dänemark noch nie erlebt und waren maßlos enttäuscht.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (23. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Fangbeschränkung: Anzahl Fische = Stundenzahl. 
Vier-Stunden-Karte = 4 Fische. Tageskarte – keine Beschränkung.


ich denke ist aber die ausnahme. nunja. dann bleibt man halt als angler fern von dem teich.. danke fürs bescheid  geben..   werde die tütchen woanders füllen.


----------



## Tim1983 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Das hört sich ja echt extrem an. Aber das er Euch das Geld wieder gegeben hat ist schon ziemlich merkwürdig.


----------



## strunz2 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Zurückgegeben ist das falsche Wort! Er hat uns quasi genötigt!
Im Übrigen hat er alle Fische einbehalten.


----------



## anschmu (26. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

So noch eine Stunde danne gehts los |wavey: Wir sehen uns in Hvidesande , vielleicht schon beim Festival


----------



## anschmu (26. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Gut angekommen , fast 20 Grad und Sonnenschein . Super Hütte . Erst noch auf einen Kumpel warten , dann gehts schon an den Teich ! 
Wer ist denn alles vor Ort ?


----------



## mathei (26. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

wünsche dir max erfolg


----------



## anschmu (26. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

1.Tag . Waren heute 4 Stunden in No am kleinen Teich von 16h bis 20h angeln . Super Wetter um die 20 Grad Wärme und strahlender Sonnenschein ! Ergebnis war eher mau , mit 4 Mann gerade mal 2 Forellen von 55 und 56 cm ! 
Trotzdem mit Anreise und erstem Angeln ein erfolgreicher Tag #6


----------



## strunz2 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi Anschmu,
sind gestern zurückgekommen, leider stürzte in unserem
Haus das Netz ständig ab, deshalb nun verspätet Aktuelles.
Die Woche war mehr als durchwachsen. Insgesamt mit vier
Mann knapp 100 Forellen gelandet. Die meisten davon in Stauning.
Waren auch mehrmals in No. Wir haben dort etwa so gefangen wie du gestern. Sehr gut war Pilgaard. 4 Stunden:  20 Stück vergangenen Freitag! Sind aber auch kleinere unter einem Kilo
darunter. Überhaupt nichts ging in Foersum!! Über unsere 
Erlebnisse in Herning habe ich berichtet. Das wäre mal ein Tag gewesen!!!
So nun viel Petri!
warte auf deine Meldungen.
Ach ja, noch ein Tipp! Solltest du nach Stauning fahren und der 
Wind weiterhin von Osten stehen, angel in den beiden kleinen Buchten bei der Fahnenstange, am besten mit Spirolino oder
feinen Posen. Die Bisse waren super vorsichtig!!


----------



## anschmu (27. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@strunz2 , da  habt  Ihr ja zugeschlagen wie die Raubritter , kein wunder das sie euch der Teiche verweisen ! Stauning ist aber nicht so uns unser Zielgebiet , wir fahren mehr so die Naturteiche an ! 

2.Tag . Morgens früh am Lilleflod Put&take 4 Stunden Köder gebadet .Nur eine Forelle verhaftet ! Insgesamt waren wir mit 16 Anglern vor Ort, es wurden gerade mal 4 Forellen verhaftet 
Nachmittags waren wir am Hafen , haben aber nur ein lecker Eis genascht und den Heringsbändigern zugeschaut . Die Schleuse war geschlossen und so richtig Lust hatte bei dem schönen Wetter  keiner von uns ; haben also heute mal relaxt !
Morgen wollen wir mal Videbaek versuchen .


----------



## strunz2 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi Anschmu,

Also wie gesagt wir fanden die Woche mehr als durchwachsen,
vor allem wenn man die Zahl mit dem Aufwand (Angelstunden)
und anderen Jahren vergleicht! Hatte aber wahrscheinlich mit dem Ostwind zu tun.
Im Übrigen glaube ich nach wie vor nicht, dass irgendjemand
das Recht hat uns der Teiche zu verweisen, solange wir die 
Regeln einhalten und wären die Fänge noch so gut!:r:r:r
Es kommen schließlich wieder Tage: " Da verliert man ....
und es gewinnen die Anderen":l:l:l
Weiterhin viel Petri, du bist ja noch ne Zeit vor Ort!
Vielleicht dreht der Wind??


----------



## anschmu (28. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@strunz2 ! War auch nicht  bös gemeint . Die Angelei in Dk ist in den letzten Jahren sehr durchwachsen gewesen . Wir haben manchmal schon überlegt einen Kurs zu belegen , weil kaum noch was gebissen hat und man sich fragt , ob man die Angelei verlernt hat ! Und das an allen Seen , die wir immer wieder anfahren , wo man die guten Stellen schon kennt .

3.Tag . Morgens früh zum Bjerrelysee gefahren und 4 Std.-karte gelöst . Ergebnis waren 2 Stück von 52 cm und 17 Portionsforellen , Wetter war super um die 25 Grad !
Beim Heringsangeln in HS war am Nachmittag die Hölle los


----------



## strunz2 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi Anschmu,

Ist mir schon klar wie du das gemeint hast!!
Unsere Erfahrungen in den letzten Jahren decken sich mit deinen!
Das ist ja gerade ein Teil unseres Ärgers. Da erwischt man endlich mal wieder ein Wasser wo so richtig die Post abgeht und gerät dann an solch ein A....!
Zwischenzeitlich haben meine Nachforschungen ergeben, dass
die Anlage in Herning tatsächlich einen neuen Eigentümer hat.
Wenn er mit seinen Kunden weiter so umgeht wie mit uns, wird
er viel Freude haben!
Deine Erfahrung mit den Portionsforellen haben wir übrigens
Freitag in Pilgaard gemacht. Da lagen von 20 sicherlich die
Hälfte auch in dieser Größenordnung.
Ganz anders unsere Erfahrungen dieses Jahr in No!
Wir haben keine Mengen gefangen, aber es war keine unter 2kg.
So, weiterhin viel Spaß und Petri!#h


----------



## anschmu (29. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

4.Tag Morgens früh in Hvidesande versucht ein paar Heringe zu fangen , leider ohne Erfolg ! Waren schon zu spät ! Sind dann ein paar Teiche anschauen ! In Ulfborg eine interessante Anlage entdeckt ! 
Nachmittags noch mal 4 Stunden am Bjerrelysee verbracht und 5 Trutten verhaftet , eine davon mit 62 cm Länge :


----------



## mathei (29. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

petri zu den trutten


----------



## strunz2 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi Anschmu.
Ulfborg? Werd mal ein wenig genauer!!
5 Stück ist gut! Glückwunsch!!
Wie steht denn der Wind?


----------



## anschmu (30. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hi Anschmu.
> Ulfborg? Werd mal ein wenig genauer!!
> 5 Stück ist gut! Glückwunsch!!
> Wie steht denn der Wind?



Teich ist in Moborg - www.baekmarksbro-putandtake.dk


----------



## strunz2 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi Anschmu,
toll, dass du immer sofort antwortest!
Wie wars denn heute??


----------



## anschmu (30. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

5.Tag  Waren heute noch mal in No ! Morgens früh von 8-12h noch mal drei Trutten überlistet ! Eine schöne Große von 65cm war dabei , sehr schön rotfleischig und nicht zu fett ! Ach so einen 53cm Aal habe ich noch erbeutet !
Wollen vielleicht noch mal auf Hering , aber da war auf beiden seiten der Teufel , außerdem schläft der Rest der Mannschaft schon vor Erschöpfung ein, das frühe Aufstehen schlaucht ganz schön , werden wohl eher noch ein lecker Lakritzeis essen gehen !


----------



## AAlfänger (30. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo Andreas,
endlich mal jemand, der ein Lakritzeis zu schätzen weiß!:vik:
Leider kann ich kurzfristig aus privaten Gründen nicht an unserer Angeltour nach Hvide Sande teilnehmen aber ein Lakritzeis wäre noch ein Höhepunkt!#6#6 Meine Familie schüttelt nur mit dem Kopf, obwohl alle Lakritze essen und wenn ich hier bei uns in Bremen mal ganz schüchtern danach frage;+ werde ich angesehen wie ET#d
 Aber nächstes Jahr gibt es die doppelte Portion|supergri

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> endlich mal jemand, der ein Lakritzeis zu schätzen weiß!:vik:
> *Leider kann ich kurzfristig aus privaten Gründen nicht an unserer Angeltour nach Hvide Sande teilnehmen* aber ein Lakritzeis wäre noch ein Höhepunkt!#6#6 Meine Familie schüttelt nur mit dem Kopf, obwohl alle Lakritze essen und wenn ich hier bei uns in Bremen mal ganz schüchtern danach frage;+ werde ich angesehen wie ET#d
> Aber nächstes Jahr gibt es die doppelte Portion|supergri
> ...


 

 Hallo Jürgen,#h

 wir werden, wenns genehm ist, nächsten Mittwoch ein Bitburger auf dein Wohl  leeren.:m


----------



## AAlfänger (30. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo Jürgen,
Ich habe einen ganz kleinen Hoffnungsfunken aber wirklich ganz klein, das ich eventuell Dienstag Abend meinen  Kollegen hinterherfahren kann! Vieleicht sieht man sich dann an der Schleuße! Ich trage eine Basecap mit Zeichen vom Berliner Zoo!!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> Ich habe einen ganz kleinen Hoffnungsfunken aber wirklich ganz klein, das ich eventuell Dienstag Abend meinen Kollegen hinterherfahren kann! Vieleicht sieht man sich dann an der Schleuße! Ich trage eine Basecap *mit Zeichen vom Berliner Zoo!!
> *
> Gruß Jürgen




Wie sieht das Ding aus? #c
 Konterfei von Merkel?


----------



## anschmu (30. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Man ist das kalt , nur noch 10 Grad ! Haben erst mal den Ofen angeschmissen ! Im Hafen kaum noch Angler , kein Hering und einfach vielzu kalt .Gestern abend waren es noch 18 Grad .


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



anschmu schrieb:


> Man ist das kalt , nur noch 10 Grad ! Haben erst mal den Ofen angeschmissen ! Im Hafen kaum noch Angler , kein Hering und einfach vielzu kalt .Gestern abend waren es noch 18 Grad .





Lt. Wetterbericht wird die "Temperatur" auch die nächste Zeit bleiben. Meine Aale kann ich mir wohl abschminken.|gr:
 Zum Glück habe ich eine Hütte incl. Heizkosten.


----------



## anschmu (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Tag 6 . Heute früh sind wir noch mal auf Hering los . Aber um 6h waren 3 Wehre auf,und um 8h wurden noch mal 3 geöffnet , also Sachen gepackt und zum Foersumsee gefahren . Nach langer Zeit dort mal wieder ein paar Stunden verbracht . Von 9-13h wurden insgesamt 2 Forellen gefangen . Der Kälteeinbruch von fast 10 Grad hat wohl auch die Beißlaune der Forellen getrübt !


----------



## mathei (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



anschmu schrieb:


> Tag 6 . Heute früh sind wir noch mal auf Hering los . Aber um 6h waren 3 Wehre auf,und um 8h wurden noch mal 3 geöffnet , also Sachen gepackt und zum Foersumsee gefahren . Nach langer Zeit dort mal wieder ein paar Stunden verbracht . Von 9-13h wurden insgesamt 2 Forellen gefangen . Der Kälteeinbruch von fast 10 Grad hat wohl auch die Beißlaune der Forellen getrübt !



sehr ärgerlich. aber da geht noch was. #6


----------



## AAlfänger (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



> Wie sieht das Ding aus? #c
> Konterfei von Merkel?


Hallo Jürgen,
so schön ist unsere First Lady ja nun auch nicht!!!!!!! Aber auch wenn ich kein Wähler ihrer Partei bin ist sie noch allemal besser als der Genosse der Bosse und seine Nachkommen. Im Moment ist für mich keiner von denen wählbar!
Auf meinem Cape sind zwei Bären, die sich umarmen und die Kappe habe ich vor drei Jahren im Berliner Zoo von meiner Tochter und meiner Frau geschenkt bekommen. Die Kappe, die ich vorher hatte war aus Nörre Nebel! Die ging bei einer Tour von Hanstholm aus gleich an der Hafenausfahrt durch Wind verloren! Sollte jetzt hier mal jemand einen Dorsch mit Baseballcape fangen, bitte unbedingt bei mir melden!

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## anschmu (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

7. Tag . Waren noch mal in No , wo in 4Stunden nicht eine Forelle gefangen wurde ! War kalter Ostwind , wohl zu kalt um zu beissen ! 
Alles in allem eine erfolgreiche Angelwoche , zwar ohne Hering ,aber im Oktober kann ich immer noch ein paar ziehen ! Mit 30 Forellen bzw. 60 Filets haben wir mal wieder etwas Fisch im Gefrierfach !War auch sehr erholsam mal nicht 2oo-3oo Heringe zu säubern .


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

hi anschmu.. war ja net gerade gross die ausbeute..  aber besser als garnix. ich fahre am 31.5-7.6. mal schauen.. ob es bissel besser wird. haben dieses jahr extra mal ein wenig später gewählt..


----------



## anschmu (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> hi anschmu.. war ja net gerade gross die ausbeute..  aber besser als garnix. ich fahre am 31.5-7.6. mal schauen.. ob es bissel besser wird. haben dieses jahr extra mal ein wenig später gewählt..



War zwar nicht viel , aber wir waren zufrieden . Man muß auch sehen , das wir nur Naturteiche anfahren und nur 4 Stunden angeln ! Es wird halt auch immer weniger eingesetzt und die sind dann so vollgefressen , das sie eine Woche nicht beissen !
Aber es war wieder sehr erholsam und super Wetter hatten wir auch !


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

naja  der beissreflex ist immer da. naja ok. ich nehme ja jeden teich mit . . bin mal gespannt was in der woche geht. hehe fahre 1 woche mit den jungs.. bin eine woche zu hause und fahre dan 3 wochen  wieder nach hvidesande. werde dann mal richtig abräumen.


----------



## porscher (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

wie schaut es mit aktuellen fängen aus?


----------



## lucabenji (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

würde mich auch interessieren, wie ist es zur Zeit bei Klittens? an Pfingsten geht es nach Bjerregard für 2 Wochen.


----------



## strunz2 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Foersum und No müssen top laufen. Im Forum der fishing four
postet jemand von 20 Stück in 8 Stunden in No, 70 Stück 
in Foersum, insgesamt 125 in der Woche!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

samstag bin ich endlich vor ort. ab zum fröhlichen jagen*gg*


----------



## maki1980 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo zusammen,

sind am Samstag aus Sondervig zurück in die Heimat gekommen.
Wir waren 3x am Wasser: 2x Sondervig 1x Hvide Sande direkt am Hafen.
Insgesamt haben wir 7 Forellen erbeuten können.
2 Angler, jeweils eine Rute und immer 4 Stunden.
Leider haben wir sehr viele Fische beim Drillen verloren.
Gebissen haben Sie sehr vorsichtig und am liebsten auf gelber Paste.

Gruß
Maki190


----------



## waaagh (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo Leute =)

Ich hab als Neuling direkt mal Fragen 

Wir fahren in drei Wochen nach Bjeresgard. Endlich wieder angeln! Das letzte mal ist gut 15 Jahre her. Nun weiss ich man muss im zuständigen Touribüro dort eine Erlaubniss kaufen und am jeweiligen Gewässer halt die Rute bezahlen.

Kennt ihr Angelseen dort in der Umgebung die gut beissen?


----------



## angler1996 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

für die Fopus brauchste m.E. die staatl. Karte nicht,

 Angelseen, die gut beißen, kenne ich nicht:m
 Gruß A.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

auto gepackt .. gleich bissel heia.. dann ab auf die autobahn. hvidesande ich komme.


----------



## anschmu (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



waaagh schrieb:


> Hallo Leute =)
> 
> Ich hab als Neuling direkt mal Fragen
> 
> ...


----------



## waaagh (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Oh da muss ich mal bei unserem Büro in Bjeregard nachfragen. Bin schon aufgeregt. Rute, Rolle, Blei und Pose liegen bereit. 

Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich einfach Wurm/Made/Mais nehme oder doch einen Kunstköder wie eine Paste oder so was. Was empfehlt ihr denn lieber? Natur pur (Wurm & Co) oder doch lieber Pastenersatz? Paste ist natürlich auch prima, die kauf ich hier im Shop statt in Dänemark zu graben :m


----------



## porscher (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

bin gerade wieder nach hause gekommen. es lief sehr schlecht. an allen anlagen wurde von den anglern nur geklagt. wir haben auch fast nichts gefangen. ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es mal so schlecht lief.


----------



## waaagh (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> bin gerade wieder nach hause gekommen. es lief sehr schlecht. an allen anlagen wurde von den anglern nur geklagt. wir haben auch fast nichts gefangen. ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es mal so schlecht lief.



Wo warste denn unterwegs?


----------



## porscher (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Sondervig, argab, hvide sande, hemmet, nymindegab und skaven!


----------



## anschmu (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



waaagh schrieb:


> Oh da muss ich mal bei unserem Büro in Bjeregard nachfragen. Bin schon aufgeregt. Rute, Rolle, Blei und Pose liegen bereit.
> 
> Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich einfach Wurm/Made/Mais nehme oder doch einen Kunstköder wie eine Paste oder so was. Was empfehlt ihr denn lieber? Natur pur (Wurm & Co) oder doch lieber Pastenersatz? Paste ist natürlich auch prima, die kauf ich hier im Shop statt in Dänemark zu graben :m



Moin . Made ist in Dänemark verboten an allen Seen ! Aber sonst solltest du alles austesten !


----------



## Costas (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin . Made ist in Dänemark verboten an allen Seen ! Aber sonst solltest du alles austesten !



Stimmt nicht ganz. Bienenmaden sind an den meisten Put & Take Seen erlaubt. Die Regeln stehen immer vor Ort.


----------



## waaagh (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin . Made ist in Dänemark verboten an allen Seen ! Aber sonst solltest du alles austesten !



Oh ok ;+ Wie kommts? Wundert mich ja schon das ich dort ohne Angelschein unterwegs sein kann (wenn ich natürlich diesen Erlaubnisschein aus dem Büro im jeweiligen Gebiet hole).


----------



## raxrue (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



strunz2 schrieb:


> So, nun mal was anderes!
> Besuche nun seit 15 Jahren die Put und Take Seen in Dänemark!
> Wir haben die Gastfreundschaft der Dänen stets zu schätzen gewusst, aber heute Morgen ist geradezu Unglaubliches geschehen. Wir haben mit vier Anglern den Fiskepark in Herning
> besucht, der uns auch seit Jahren bekannt ist. Gegenüber den Vorjahren hat es allerdings die Veränderung einer Fangbegrenzung
> ...


Tja..und wieder ein Seebetreiber wo wir definitiv nicht Fischen werden..Danke für die Info...


----------



## raxrue (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



strunz2 schrieb:


> So, nun mal was anderes!
> Besuche nun seit 15 Jahren die Put und Take Seen in Dänemark!
> Wir haben die Gastfreundschaft der Dänen stets zu schätzen gewusst, aber heute Morgen ist geradezu Unglaubliches geschehen. Wir haben mit vier Anglern den Fiskepark in Herning
> besucht, der uns auch seit Jahren bekannt ist. Gegenüber den Vorjahren hat es allerdings die Veränderung einer Fangbegrenzung
> ...


Tja..und wieder ein Seebetreiber wo wir definitiv nicht Fischen werden..Danke für die Info...


----------



## porscher (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

bin schon auf den bericht von forellenkiler gespannt.


----------



## troutscout (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

stehe nu auch wieder kurz vor dem trip ins geheiligte anglerland rund um hvide sande. zu ferienbeginn gehts los. bevorzugter teich war immer klitens. saubere anlage, gute fische, vlt. nicht immer sooooo fängig, aber sind trotzdem immer gerne gewesen....ausser wenn der wind schlecht steht und man im nebel der nerzfarm steht, ist aber eher selten. wie sieht es denn dort aus? ein bekannter erzählte, dass die den preis auf 80 dkr angezogen haben....


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

so kurzer bericht für die woche. samstag morgens um 8 uhr angekomen 3 std sondervig. 2 stk bei sehr starken wind. .. mittags nach no 6 stk am kleinen teich.  sonntag nach rausch ausschlafen  nach no 5 stk  wieder vorne am kleinen teich. forellen grösse von 1-2 kg.dann nach argab. an der nerzfarm. der rest der woche  da nochmal 13 stk gefangen. insgesamt waren wir mit 4 angler vor ort.

1.mit 24(Forellenkiler)
2.mit 17
3.mit 15
4 mit 11 forellen

 alles in allem 67 forellen filitiert^^

 am 14.6 geht es wieder für 3 wochen nach hvide sande.. da werde ich fleissig in argab angeln .. lief sehr gut und hatte auch sehr schöne kampfstarke forellen.


----------



## porscher (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

petri forellenkiler. ich war genau die woche vor dir auch in argab. da wurde am mittwoch und am freitag je 175 kg besetzt. es waren echt dicke brocken bis 5 kg dabei.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> so kurzer bericht für die woche. samstag morgens um 8 uhr angekomen 3 std sondervig. 2 stk bei sehr starken wind. .. mittags nach no 6 stk am kleinen teich. sonntag nach rausch ausschlafen nach no 5 stk wieder vorne am kleinen teich. forellen grösse von 1-2 kg.dann nach argab. an der nerzfarm. der rest der woche da nochmal 13 stk gefangen. insgesamt waren wir mit 4 angler vor ort.
> 
> 1.mit 24(Forellenkiler)
> 2.mit 17
> ...


 

 Dann ist dieser Urlaub ja auch finanziert.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dann ist dieser Urlaub ja auch finanziert.


hahaha . ich kann es mir halt leisten. :m





 @ porscher jaaa. viele der fische hielten sich aber im kanal auf.  da darf man ja net angeln^^. haben uns aber stundenlang mit dem besitzer unterhalten.. ist ein netter kerl. hat uns paar tips gegeben. wenn ich die 3 wochen vorort bin. dann werde ich mal probieren. .berichte werde ich auch wieder tippern.


----------



## LAC (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dann ist dieser Urlaub ja auch finanziert.




 Jürgen, wusstes du, dass angler, die wie ein weltmeister in diessen anlagen fangen, sich immer mehr von der normalen angelei entfernen und nach einer zeit nur noch in diesen anlagen fische fangen können, weil man das angeln auf fische in natürlichen gewässern nicht mehr beherrscht.  
 Ich glaube die welt bricht für einen angler zusammen, wenn der betreiber merkt, dass er nichts mehr verdient und so besetzt dass er mit der anlage gewinn macht.. 
 Dann lohnt es sich nicht mehr, da man sich die fische dann auch kaufen kann. Zum glück sind unter diesen weltmeistern auch anfänger, die nur bezahlen und keinen fisch fangen d.h. leer ausgehen. 
 Trotzdem ist es eine große "Gemeinschaft" und mit den freundlichen worten "petri heil" wünschen sich gegenseitig  die angelnachbarn an der put und take anlage, dass sie nichts fangen. :q nach dem Motto:
Put your money in the box,  for your money I'll  take the fish

 Grüße dich!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, wusstes du, dass angler, die wie ein weltmeister in diessen anlagen fangen, sich immer mehr von der normalen angelei entfernen und nach einer zeit nur noch in diesen anlagen fische fangen können, weil man das angeln auf fische in natürlichen gewässern nicht mehr beherrscht.



 ich würde das so nicht pauschalisieren.  die meisten angler die am put and take gehen... angeln auch in de in verreinen.



 ich für meinen teil habe nicht viele gewässer vor der türe ok. die lippe ist da.. die ruhr.und die kanäle .. eventuell nach paar kilometern ist auch der möhnesee und die sorpe zu erreichen.. das war es aber auch schon.. da gehe ich auch sehr oft hin zum angeln.

 die 3-4 wochen  die man im jahr in dänemark verbringt (männerurlaub und familienurlaub)..sollen spass machen.. da muss man sich überlegen.. ob man sich wie ein idiot am hafenbecken stellt. und sich ärgert wenn die leute kreuz und quer ihre heringsvorfächer werfen. oder sich ärgert wenn man keine forelle in den anlagen fängt.|supergri

 in erster linie steht der spass faktor im vordergrund. und den habe ich mit meiner familie und auch ab und an an den forellen anlagen.


----------



## LAC (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> ich würde das so nicht pauschalisieren. die meisten angler die am put and take gehen... angeln auch in de in verreinen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Forellenkiler
Da listest du aber gewässer auf, die lippe, die ruhr und die sorpetal- bzw. die möhnetalsperre, dieses sind ja top gewässer, die man mit einer put und take anlage nicht vergleichen kann.
Nun kann man nicht immer sagen, wenn man in einem angelverein ist, dass der verein auch an einem fließgewässer eine pachtstrecke hat, denn dieses haben nur ganz wenige vereine. Jedoch einen see, der meistens künstlich angelegt wurde, besitzen reichlich angelvereine. Solche seen, gleichen oft einer put und take anlage in dänemark und ihre artenvielfalt ist gewaltig, da einige vereine dort nicht immer heimische fischarten besetzt, weil die angler gerne bestimmte arten haben möchte - die gründe sind bekannt, exot, größe, drill. - ein fisch für den angler :q 
Nun kenne ich zwar nicht die lippe, aber die ruhr mit nebenfluß lenne und die nebenbäche sowie die sorpe- und möhnetalsperre sehr gut. In allen haben ich schon geangelt - mit allen methoden in einigen sogar elektrisch und ich kenne auch den fischbestand - dieser gewässer. 
Diese gewässer kannst du doch nicht vergleichen mit einer put und take anlage, da trennen sich welten, wenn du z.b. eine bachforelle im unteren bereich der lenne oder im oberen bereich der ruhr fangen willst - dann ist dieses nicht vergleichbar mit dem fang einer forelle im put und take see. 

Ein gewässer diesr art sollte man lesen können und danach richtet sich das angeln - sonst stehst du nur im wasser mit den stiefeln. 
Die fangmethode ist total anders als bei einer zuchtforelle, die durch die fütterung rotes fleisch bekommen hat und als "lachsforelle" in einer put und take anlage oder schlammloch dem angler angeboten wird. 
Diese fischarten findest du auch nicht in den fließgewässern, da sie nicht in den westfälischen fließgewässern heimisch sind und wenn - dann haben die zuständigen leute wieder einen fehler beim besatz gemacht oder mussten machen was der verein beschlossen hat - jedoch ist solch ein besatz nicht erlaubt im fließgewässer 

Ntürlich soll das angeln freude bereiten, mir kommt es nicht auf die stückzahl der fische an - ich möchte nur etwas ausspannen in freier natur. Mache mir natürlich auch reichlich gedanken und versuche , wie man unter den vielen fischarten, eine bestimmte art am haken bekommt. Wenn mir das gelingt, freue ich mich.
Beim put und take see habe ich ganz andere gedanken - nicht wie man sie fängt, sondern ob noch fische drin sind, weil ich gehört habe dass forellenkiler schon dort geangelt hat. :q

 Gruß


----------



## eike (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

was heisst kanal welcher kanal bitte beschreiben


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Forellenkiler
> Da listest du aber gewässer auf, die lippe, die ruhr und die sorpetal- bzw. die möhnetalsperre, dieses sind ja top gewässer, die man mit einer put und take anlage nicht vergleichen kann.
> Nun kann man nicht immer sagen, wenn man in einem angelverein ist, dass der verein auch an einem fließgewässer eine pachtstrecke hat, denn dieses haben nur ganz wenige vereine.




habe ich ja net verglichen otto sondern nur auf deine aussage geantwortet.  von wegen man verlernt das angeln am put and take. nicht zu verwechseln mit dem vergleichen.

 naja in nrw  hast du immer die verbandsstrecken mit dabei.. da sind auch öffentliche lippestrecken mit aufgeführt.  also brauch der verein ja nicht selber eine vereinsstrecke am fluss.


@eike  der kanal zwischen den beiden seen bei klitens in argab.der die seen trennt.#h


----------



## eike (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

hallo forellenkiller kannst du mir tipps geben,wir wollen im herbst nach argab für eine woche wollte eigentlich nur klittens und sondervig beangeln vielleicht gute stellen und angelmethoden köder usw....eike


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



eike schrieb:


> hallo forellenkiller kannst du mir tipps geben,wir wollen im herbst nach argab für eine woche wollte eigentlich nur klittens und sondervig beangeln vielleicht gute stellen und angelmethoden köder usw....eike



 also sondervig  war ich diesmal in der woche nur einmal..  aber im 2ten see  direkt vor kof und an den seiten rechts und links hinten am see sind gute stellen. ich bin nur der schlepp angler.. am besten habe ich immer mit powerbait grün und sunshine yelow pellet. und rotwurm gefangen. 

 bei klittens in argab stehen die forellen morgens immer hinten an den windrädern. egal von wo der wind kommt. so war es jedenfalls diese woche gewesen.da lief tauwurm und powerbait weiss -knoblauch ganz jut.


----------



## eike (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

an den windrädern das heisst also am ersten teich hinten vor kopf oder?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

wenn du auf dem parkplatz komst über die brücke oder rechts am see vorbei ja hinten zur nerzfarm.


----------



## lucabenji (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

War heute auch in Klittens,
aber die Angler wo da waren haben nichts gefangen auch nicht hinten es sind sehr viele Forellen am Rand geschwommen aber willig waren die nicht.
Einige Angler was aber keine waren kescherten die Fische unglaublich !!!!
mein Sohn(12 Jahre) regte sich total auf.
Er ging dann an die Brücke kleiner See wo er auch gleich eine fangen konnte.
Ich bin dann auch zu ihm und wir konnten insgesammt 6 Forellen fangen.
Alles sehr schöne Forellen 1-3 kg.
LG
Markus


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

ich sagte ja viele haben sich im kanal aufghehalten. denke beim rein und rausschwimen beissen sie. ich hatte das glück das morgens um 5 uhr alle hinten an der nerzfarm gebissen haben.


----------



## lucabenji (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ist ja auch unsere stelle hinten an der Nerzfarm wo wir letztes Jahr im August sehr viele gefangen hatten, aber gestern ging da gar nichts.
 Die meisten Angler gingen mit 0 nachhause.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

was für wetter habt ihr?


----------



## lucabenji (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

sonne sehr warm  kein Wind


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

dann ist klar das die brüder nur rumdümpeln.. der wind fehlt.


----------



## sCoPeXx (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Der See scheint gut zusein werde im September mal vorbei schauen  beißen die Forellen dort auf Spinner und Wobbler ? 

Kennt jemand den See zwischen ringkøbing und søndervig ? Malbjerg oder so hieß der glaube ich und den bei Lodbjerg hede ? Was habt ihr bei den Seen für Erfahrungen gemacht 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

gibt doch nur ein see zwischen ringköbing und sondervig das der forellensee am bauernhof ist sehr gut gefangen worden mit fliege.21 stk innerhalb 3 std.

 lodbjerghede war  ganz ok.was ich gehört hatte ..ich war einmal dort  habe aber nix fangen können. an der hütte rechts rumm musst du sitzen.. dort wird immer der fisch eingesetzt.


----------



## sCoPeXx (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ja genau den meine ich och hoffe das Wobbler und spinner fangen in sondervig und Klegod habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Und teigfischen ist nicht mein Fall habe kein vertrauen in die Technik  vielleicht experimentiere ich ja auch damit  gruss


----------



## lucabenji (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

....... ohne Teig wird es schwer die Forellen zu überlisten.


----------



## sCoPeXx (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ich verstehe zwar nicht warum die Forellen darauf gut reagieren. 

Ich muss mich aufjedenfall damit auseinandersetzen.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## lucabenji (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

So,
kurzer Bericht vom Forellenangeln,
waren jetzt 7 mal am Klittens angeln,
 zum teil mit nur einer Angel, 2-4 Stunden
und konnten ca. 25 Forellen dort fangen, alles sehr schöne Fische zwischen 1,5 - 3,5 kg. Es ist aber schwierig dort und es gehen viele ohne Fisch Nachhause. Waren auch in NO aber dort hatten wir keine Fische gefangen. Auch an anderen Forellenteichen haben wir vorbeigeschaut und es wurde überall sehr schlecht gefangen.
LG
Markus und Luca


----------



## lucabenji (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo zusammen,
 waren heute nochmal bei Klittens und konnten 8 Forellen fangen, jetzt wird das Auto gepackt und morgen geht's Nachhause.
 Es war wieder mal schöne Tage in Dänemark und reichlich Fisch nehmen wir auch mit.

 Wir waren auch kurz auf dem Bordie Treffen es war sehr nett und es waren sehr Nette Leute da.
 Danke nochmal an Otto (LAC) für dein Angebot (und deine Tipps) den Forellen im natürlichen Gewässer nachzustehen, aber leider müssen wir schon Nachhause, eventuell klappt es ja nächstes Jahr.
 LG
 Markus und Luca


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> waren heute nochmal bei Klittens und konnten 8 Forellen fangen, jetzt wird das Auto gepackt und morgen geht's Nachhause.
> Es war wieder mal schöne Tage in Dänemark und reichlich Fisch nehmen wir auch mit.
> 
> ...



wo hast gesessen?? am kleinen teich ? im grossen hinten ging ja nix bis jetzt. .. ich tippe mal im kleinen über der brücke auf der seite.. vorne am kanal oder hinten rechts in der ecke?

 in no hab ich gute fangerfolge gehabt.. in 3 tagen 22 stk.

 alle auf knobi.


----------



## lucabenji (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> wo hast gesessen?? am kleinen teich ? im grossen hinten ging ja nix bis jetzt. .. ich tippe mal im kleinen über der brücke auf der seite.. vorne am kanal oder hinten rechts in der ecke?
> 
> in no hab ich gute fangerfolge gehabt.. in 3 tagen 22 stk.
> 
> alle auf knobi.


 

Genauso war es auch bei uns, im großen haben wir nicht gut gefangen auch alle Angler wo da waren nichts....
wo letztes Jahr noch sehr gut gefangen wurde.
Dieses Jahr ist es so wie du auch geschrieben hast.


----------



## Matzinger (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Keiner aktuelle Infos für mich? Plane am Samstag entweder nach Klegod, Klittens (soll da aber extrem stinken), oder zum Oxriver zu fahren. Freue mich über Eure Erfahrungen.

Gruß

Matzinger


----------



## strunz2 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Aktuelle Infos habe ich nicht!!!
Würde aber niemals Klegod oder Klittens wählen.
Aber immer No!!!
Eine Alternative wäre Stauning!!!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

so heute am klittens gewesen 6 schöne forellen in 2 std.morgen früh geht es wieder zum oxriver mal sehen was so geht.


----------



## Danmark2k (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Boah *g hat einer von euch eigentlich schon mal selber mehr als 2 Forellen aus Klittens Chemieküche gegessen und überlebt?
Bahh mich wunderts das der See überhaupt noch auf hat.
Vor 2-3 Jahren die Pest im Wasser ...und überhaupt da neben den Nertzzuchtställen igitt...was da nicht alles im Grundwasser landet*g
Gruss


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

jup.. und ich lebe noch.. und mutiert bin ich auch noch nicht^^


----------



## forellengott1994 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Für mich gab es bisher in klittens garkeine probleme, was den geschmack der forellen angeht. Sogar die großen forellen von 6-8 kilo die ich dort gefangen haben, waren geschmacklich genau so gut wie die kleinen. #6


----------



## sCoPeXx (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@ Matzinger 

Ich kenne Klegod und diverse andere Seen aufm Klit mein Favorit ist klar Oxriver langläufig man hat nen Fluss einfach toll zu befischen 

Klittens kenne ich nicht aber werde ihn im Herbst probieren gibt viele positive Berichte nur die Nerzfarm macht mir etwas Sorgen  

Ach ja Sondervig find ich auch nicht toll

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

so kurzer bericht.

heute morgen 2 std oxriver  8 forellen verhaftet.
heute mittag in argab..7 forellen.

alles auf knobi.


----------



## troutscout (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Danmark2k schrieb:


> Boah *g hat einer von euch eigentlich schon mal selber mehr als 2 Forellen aus Klittens Chemieküche gegessen und überlebt?
> Bahh mich wunderts das der See überhaupt noch auf hat.
> Vor 2-3 Jahren die Pest im Wasser ...und überhaupt da neben den Nertzzuchtställen igitt...was da nicht alles im Grundwasser landet*g
> Gruss



gegrillt, gebraten, geräuchert und jedesmal top....vor einigen jahren hatte der in der tat mal zu. m. e. ist der jetzige betreiber aber sehr akribisch in der pflege. ich gebe dir recht, wenn der wind falsch steht, machen sich die nerzfarmen bemerkbar. das ist nicht schön, ist aber nicht zu ändern. wenn ich nach sondervig komme, wundere ich mich immer, dass man da keine 2 cm ins wasser gucken kann. aber das ist sicherlich geschmackssache. in diesem sinne glück auf ähhhhh petri:vik:


----------



## sCoPeXx (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi 

Ja die Forelle die ich mal in Søndervig hatte war geschmacklich nicht gut.

Gehe dort nur hin weil es recht Grosse Forellen sind die dort schwimmen .
Klittens scheint auch recht Grosse Forelle n zu beherbergen 

Kennt ihr sonst noch Seen mit ich sach mal Kapitalen Potenzial ?

Weil Søndervig hat mich nie richtig Überzeugt 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## maki1980 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Moin F.K.

Du meinst bestimmt, Paste mit Knobi geschmack/geruch?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Moin F.K.
> 
> Du meinst bestimmt, Paste mit Knobi geschmack/geruch?
> 
> ...




hehe ja sorry genau powerbait knobi.^^

heute morgen wieder in argab ... und nochmal 8 schöne forellen.. es lüppt.


sunshine yellow knobi^^(paste)


----------



## Matzinger (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> hehe ja sorry genau powerbait knobi.^^
> 
> heute morgen wieder in argab ... und nochmal 8 schöne forellen.. es lüppt.
> 
> ...




Tiefe?


----------



## Matzinger (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Danke


----------



## Matzinger (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Da es nachher los geht und ich morgen entweder nach Klegod oder zum Oxriver fahren werde: Schlachtplatz Oxriver vorhanden?


----------



## sCoPeXx (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ja vorhanden


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Tiefe?



lol.angeln kannst aber alleine oder?

ich angel immer mit 2 meter vorfach 

kleines bleichen am vorfach und langsam schleppen. auf stand keine ahnung


----------



## Matzinger (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Merci Männer. Sach' doch auf schleppen vorher


----------



## forellengott1994 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

moin moin alle zusammen,

hat von euch irgendwer erfahrungen mit dem forellenteich direkt in hs? 
habe mir den 3 mal angeguckt aber nie etwas gesehen weder angler noch fisch.

Dennoch gibt es auf youtube ein video, wo in angler etwa zwei forellen von 6-8 kilo rausholt.


----------



## troutscout (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



forellengott1994 schrieb:


> moin moin alle zusammen,
> 
> hat von euch irgendwer erfahrungen mit dem forellenteich direkt in hs?
> habe mir den 3 mal angeguckt aber nie etwas gesehen weder angler noch fisch.
> ...



das würde mich auch mal interessieren. habe bis jetzt noch nie da geangelt, weil ich den teich insgesamt net so schön und auch sauber halte. vor 2 jahren hat der besitzer (?) noch selbst forellen gezüchtet....das war aber letztes jahr nicht der fall...#d


----------



## porscher (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

der neue betreiber züchtet keine fische mehr selber. die ehemaligen zuchtteiche wurden nun zu angelteichen umfunktioniert.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



forellengott1994 schrieb:


> moin moin alle zusammen,
> 
> hat von euch irgendwer erfahrungen mit dem forellenteich direkt in hs?
> habe mir den 3 mal angeguckt aber nie etwas gesehen weder angler noch fisch.
> ...



die zeiten mit den grossen forellen sind dort vorbei. dank den russischen freunden:m



war heute mal wieder in argab.. 9 schöne forellen.

alle wieder auf powerbait dunkelgrün knobi

morgen teste ich mal oxriver ...den see am wald.bzw gehört der see auch dem besitzer.. sind viele grosse forellen drinne.  

kurzer bericht.. 14 tage vorort.. insgesamt 84 schöne forellen mit einer rute.#6


1 woche habe ich noch^^


----------



## porscher (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

wie und wo fängst du die fische in aargab? aktives fischen? bist du grundsätzlich in den morgenstunden dort?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> wie und wo fängst du die fische in aargab? aktives fischen? bist du grundsätzlich in den morgenstunden dort?



hehe..

1wo.im kleinen  see hinten vor kopf

2nur schleppen

3nein. auch mittags

immoment lüppt es jut#h#h

auch no lüppt supi.


----------



## porscher (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

danke für die rückinfo. hört sich gut an. weiterhin viel erfolg dir noch.


----------



## porscher (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

waren auch große fische(ab 3 kg) in argab dabei?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> waren auch große fische(ab 3 kg) in argab dabei?




imoment alle so um die 1-3 kg


----------



## porscher (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

genau die richtige größe, wie ich finde. klar macht ein drill einer größeren forelle mehr spaß, aber zum verwerten sind kleineren (1-3 kg) besser.


----------



## sCoPeXx (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

An welchen Seen hat man theoretisch die besten Chancen auf neue 20Pf Forelle ? 

Man kann mir auch eine PN schreiben  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> genau die richtige größe, wie ich finde. klar macht ein drill einer größeren forelle mehr spaß, aber zum verwerten sind kleineren (1-3 kg) besser.




naja geh nach argab da macht die 1 kilo forelle mehr rabatz als die 4 kg forelle im drecksee in sondervig.wo das wasser total braun und stinkig ist.und die forellen nicht beissen


20 pfund forelle??#c#c#c


----------



## sCoPeXx (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi 

Da gab es ein YouTube Video das ist ja auch egal aber so 4 5 Kilo wäre schon mal geil ich würde lieber weniger aber dafür grössere Forellen ich hatte meine nie gewogen die waren bei 60cm die im Video war grösser  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## forellengott1994 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Da gab es ein YouTube Video das ist ja auch egal aber so 4 5 Kilo wäre schon mal geil ich würde lieber weniger aber dafür grössere Forellen ich hatte meine nie gewogen die waren bei 60cm die im Video war grösser
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Also ich kann dir da klittens empfehlen. Es gibt dort zwar viele forellen in der gewichtsklasse von 1-3 kilo, aber letztes jahr im Herbst, konnte ich dort auch eine von 86 cm ( 8,2 kg) und 83 cm ( 7,8) kilo überlisten. also geduld zahlt sich dort aus und ich kann dir aus erfahrung sagen, dass dort einige in der größe drin sind. viel erfolg


----------



## anschmu (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Große Forellen kann man eigentlich überall mal fangen . Ich bevorzuge aber die Größe bis 3 kilo alles was drüber ist , habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht , leidet der Geschmack ! Auch sind mir die großen Kälber zu fett . 
Auch habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das aus den P&T Seen im Sommer durch den Sauerstoffmangel im Wasser der Geschmack leidet , kommt häufig vor das die Forelle muffig schmeckt !


----------



## sCoPeXx (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Das stimmt deshalb fisch ich auch nicht mehr so oft in Søndervig.


----------



## LAC (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



anschmu schrieb:


> Große Forellen kann man eigentlich überall mal fangen . Ich bevorzuge aber die Größe bis 3 kilo alles was drüber ist , habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht , leidet der Geschmack ! Auch sind mir die großen Kälber zu fett .
> Auch habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das aus den P&T Seen im Sommer durch den Sauerstoffmangel im Wasser der Geschmack leidet , kommt häufig vor das die Forelle muffig schmeckt !



Da gebe ich dir recht und man sieht es ihnen nicht an. Wenn ich diese put & take forellen zubereite,  mache ich daraus förmlich kräuterforellen, damit ich den muffigen geschmack nicht mehr merke. Sie scmeckt dann nach kräuter und den edlen eigenen forellengeschmack ist nicht da.
Dann und wann, sage ich, die sieht ganz gut aus, die brate ich mal normal - dann ärgere ich mich, wenn ich sie koste und den muffigen geschmack  merke. Ekelhaft ist dieser geschmack, für mich sind es keine edelfische sondern schlammfische. Oft mache ich mir gedanken, ob sie nicht schon mit diesem geschmack aus der zuchtanstalt kommen.


----------



## olli3278 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> so kurzer bericht.
> 
> heute morgen 2 std oxriver  8 forellen verhaftet.
> heute mittag in argab..7 forellen.
> ...




Moin moin

Wie waren am selben Tag in Argab, sprich am 25.06., von 7 bis 13 Uhr. Begegnet sind wir uns aber nicht, oder? Erkennen konntest du uns an dem Theater um unsere Person. Wir waren zum ersten mal da und haben direkt Hausverbot bekommen, weil wir mit 2 Personen in 6 Std. 20 Forellen hatten. Finde ich jetzt nicht übertrieben viel wenn ich hier lese das andere auch so viel bzw. sogar in 2 Std. so viel fangen.
Während des Angelns mussten wir unsere Köder vorzeigen. Da wir Powerbait mit Geruch (Knofi) verwendet haben wurde uns durch die Besitzerin mitgeteilt, dass dieser Teig nicht erlaubt sei. #c Wir haben dann Teig ohne Geruch verwendet und unter strenger Beobachtung weiter gefangen. Auch das Ausnehmen der Fische wurde kontrolliert und kommentiert. Da sich in den Mägen der Fische Forellenpellets befanden wurde uns vorgeworfen, wir hätten die Fische angefüttert. |kopfkrat Wir haben die ganze Zeit geschleppt und die Plätze gewechselt, da macht füttern wenig Sinn. Abgesehen davon haben die zahlreichen anderen deutschen Angler bestätigt, dass wir uns vollkommen korrekt verhalten haben.
Nach einer Stunde lamentieren und kommentieren habe ich die Besitzerin gefragt, wo das eigentliche Problem wäre. Schließlich gäbe es keine Fangbregrenzung. Das war dann wohl zu frech oder zu viel, jedenfalls wurden wir mit den Worten "Jet is slut" verabschiedet und unser Kennzeichen wurde notiert.
Habt ihr dort oder anderswo ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Wie verhält man sich in solchen Situationen am besten?

Gruß
Olli


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



olli3278 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Wie waren am selben Tag in Argab, sprich am 25.06., von 7 bis 13 Uhr. Begegnet sind wir uns aber nicht, oder? Erkennen konntest du uns an dem Theater um unsere Person. Wir waren zum ersten mal da und haben direkt Hausverbot bekommen, weil wir mit 2 Personen in 6 Std. 20 Forellen hatten. Finde ich jetzt nicht übertrieben viel wenn ich hier lese das andere auch so viel bzw. sogar in 2 Std. so viel fangen.
> Während des Angelns mussten wir unsere Köder vorzeigen. Da wir Powerbait mit Geruch (Knofi) verwendet haben wurde uns durch die Besitzerin mitgeteilt, dass dieser Teig nicht erlaubt sei. #c Wir haben dann Teig ohne Geruch verwendet und unter strenger Beobachtung weiter gefangen. Auch das Ausnehmen der Fische wurde kontrolliert und kommentiert. Da sich in den Mägen der Fische Forellenpellets befanden wurde uns vorgeworfen, wir hätten die Fische angefüttert. |kopfkrat Wir haben die ganze Zeit geschleppt und die Plätze gewechselt, da macht füttern wenig Sinn. Abgesehen davon haben die zahlreichen anderen deutschen Angler bestätigt, dass wir uns vollkommen korrekt verhalten haben.
> ...



habt ihr im kleinen see von der seite geangelt?

ich war glob ich erst um 15 uhr da. habe leider nix mitbekommen. war morgens ja in no. habe aber hinten im kleinen see dann vor kopf gesessen.mir ist das in der art dort auch schon passiert.freundlich gegrüsst und nix zurück bekommen.. 2 tage vorher sah das anders aus.da haben wir noch ne stunde geplaudert.ist das nicht die schwester vom besitzer??der ist sonnst immer nett und freud sich wenn die leute  fangen.

vieleicht haben wir uns dort gesehen.. ich fahre einen silber grauen opel zafira mit den nummernschild do-fl...habe meistens ein karpfenstuhl mit dabei.. #h


----------



## Matzinger (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Vorgestern 6 Stunden am Oxriver, Teich 5 gewesen. 11 Stück.
8 auf schleppen, 3 (innerhalb von 15 Minuten) in einem Bachgumpen, Teig/Bienenmade 20 cm auftreibend direkt in der Strömung.
1 x 300 g:-(, 9 x ca. 1 kg, 1 x ca. 2,5 kg. Also nichts besonderes. War zum ersten Mal dort, Sehr schöne Anlage, vor allem gefallen mir die Gumpen im Bach. Schlachtbank ist vorhanden, einigermaßen sauber. Etwas enttäuscht war ich von der Größe der Forellen, die restlichen Angler haben auch nur normale Größen gefangen. Laut Buch wurden Freitag insges. 110 kg besetzt. Wer es also absolut naturbelassen möchte: Anlage ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## strunz2 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



olli3278 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Wie waren am selben Tag in Argab, sprich am 25.06., von 7 bis 13 Uhr. Begegnet sind wir uns aber nicht, oder? Erkennen konntest du uns an dem Theater um unsere Person. Wir waren zum ersten mal da und haben direkt Hausverbot bekommen, weil wir mit 2 Personen in 6 Std. 20 Forellen hatten. Finde ich jetzt nicht übertrieben viel wenn ich hier lese das andere auch so viel bzw. sogar in 2 Std. so viel fangen.
> Während des Angelns mussten wir unsere Köder vorzeigen. Da wir Powerbait mit Geruch (Knofi) verwendet haben wurde uns durch die Besitzerin mitgeteilt, dass dieser Teig nicht erlaubt sei. #c Wir haben dann Teig ohne Geruch verwendet und unter strenger Beobachtung weiter gefangen. Auch das Ausnehmen der Fische wurde kontrolliert und kommentiert. Da sich in den Mägen der Fische Forellenpellets befanden wurde uns vorgeworfen, wir hätten die Fische angefüttert. |kopfkrat Wir haben die ganze Zeit geschleppt und die Plätze gewechselt, da macht füttern wenig Sinn. Abgesehen davon haben die zahlreichen anderen deutschen Angler bestätigt, dass wir uns vollkommen korrekt verhalten haben.
> ...



Vielleicht liest du einmal meinen Bericht vom April hier im Forum!
Uns ist es in Herning wohl noch extremer ergangen. Wir werden
beim nächsten Mal sicherlich keiner Auseinandersetzung aus
dem Weg gehen und auch den Weg über Polizei und Justiz nicht scheuen. Das scheint der neue Trend zu werden. Wenn man 
Schneider nach Hause geht oder schlecht fängt, werden die gut
gefüllten Tütchen gerne eingesackt. Läufts aber mal andersherum sucht man die abenteuerlichsten Argumente um
uns los zu werden.


----------



## porscher (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ich habe folgende Überlegung zum Thema "Geschmack der Forellen" in und um den Ringkjobing-Fjord. Es gibt doch mit Sicherheit mindestens 15-20 Put und Take-Seen in der Gegend. Nur ein kleiner Bruchteil züchtet eigene Fische. Also müßten doch die meisten dieser Gewässer vom gleichen Züchter beliefert werden?! oder gibt es in der Region viele Züchter?
Wenn die Fische vom selben Züchter kommen, wie können diese so unterschiedlich schmecken? Nehmen die Forellen schnell den Geschmack eines gewässers mit schlechtem wasser an? Ich bin der Meinung, dass die meisten Besatzforellen doch recht schnell wieder rausgefangen werden. es kann natürlich auch sein, dass die fische bereits mit minderwertiger qualität angeliefert werden.
bin auf eure meinungen gespannt.


----------



## porscher (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

mir ist die Anlage in No und in Skaven bekannt in der eigene fische gezüchtet und besetzt werden.


----------



## sCoPeXx (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi Porscher

Ich glaube auch das die durchschnittliche Verweildauer je nach Befischung von 3-4 h bis zu Ca 3 Tage gehen kann natürlich gibt es auch Fische die sicher länger im See sind . Ich glaube auch das kein Besitzer ohne Abfischen genau weiss welchen Bestand er im See hat. Ich glaube das die Fische innerhalb von 2 Tagen den Geschmack annehmen . 

Kämpfen werden ja auch inner Badewanne gewässert 

Ich hätte auch in No schon fische die modrigen Geschmack hatten da war der See aber noch klein und war ein Geheimtipp liegt gute 7 Jahre zurück 

Sondervig hatte mit Abstand die schlechteste Ich gehe davon aus das die Fische Gehältert  werden und dann nach und nach ausgesetzt werden wahrscheinlich im Gleichen Wasser

Bis dahin Gruss
Patrick


----------



## porscher (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

in sondervig werden die fische nicht gehältert. der besatz erfolgt direkt bei der anlieferung am montag, mittwoch und freitag. allerdings weiß ich nicht von welchem züchter die fische kommen.


----------



## sCoPeXx (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi Porscher

Ich habe den Vesatz in Søndervig nie mitbekommen ich dachte immer die werden in dem Becken mit der Holzabdeckung gehältert 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

ich hab mal in no gesehen im zucht becken.. da sah mir der untergrund ziemlich torfig aus.vieleicht nutzen ja einige torf.. wenn der klitschnass ist..ist der wasser undurchlässig.

und vieleicht deswegen der moderige geschmack.




porscher schrieb:


> in sondervig werden die fische nicht gehältert. der besatz erfolgt direkt bei der anlieferung am montag, mittwoch und freitag. allerdings weiß ich nicht von welchem züchter die fische kommen.



bekam er jahre lang von einer zucht aus skjern.

aber sondervig ist ein dreckstümpel geworden.. war früher mein lieblingsteich.. jetzt ist das wasser nur braun und stinkt.fische beissen nicht und der betreiber ist ein arsch.. macht seine wasserspränger einfach an, ob man da sitzt oder nicht. naja solange die angler kommen wird sich da nix ändern.


----------



## forellengott1994 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hi Porscher
> 
> Ich habe den Vesatz in Søndervig nie mitbekommen ich dachte immer die werden in dem Becken mit der Holzabdeckung gehältert
> 
> Gruß Patrick



das ist ganz richtig bis vor 2 jahren wurden die forellen für 3-5 tage in dem kleinen behälter gehälter, jedoch wurde zu dem zeitpunkt auch täglich besetzt. Seit 2 jahren werden die forellen in sondervig jedoch frisch besetzt.


----------



## sCoPeXx (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ok ich war 2011 das letzte mal in Søndervig  

Freue mich riesig auf den lang ersehnten Urlaub noch ein paar Wochen und dann geht's endlich wieder los 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## strunz2 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Warum diskutieren wir eigentlich immer die gleichen Themen? Der Besatz in
Sondervig wurde doch im diesjährigen Board bereits eingehend erörtert.
Bitte erst einmal nachlesen, so wirds langweilig!!!
Halte z.B. die Probleme von Olli für diskutabel. Auch nach meinen 
eigenen Erfahrungen scheinen grundlose "Lokalverbote" ja in Mode zu kommen!!
Hier gilt es sich gegenseitig zu schützen!!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Halte z.B. die Probleme von Olli für diskutabel. Auch nach meinen
> eigenen Erfahrungen scheinen grundlose "Lokalverbote" ja in Mode zu kommen!!
> Hier gilt es sich gegenseitig zu schützen!!




der besitzer war wohl krank..ist seitgestern wieder vorort.die frau die rumlief war wohl seine schwester..wollte sich wohl wichtig machen.. wenn ich ihn morgen antreffe spreche ich ihn mal drauf an.. ist ja auch keine schöne werbung für ihn.er sagte mir wenn die leute nix fangen ist es schlecht für ihn.. dann kommen sie nicht wieder.. ich habe heute auch wieder 6 stk in argab gefangen

und zu sondervig.. dieser dreckstümpel ist keine diskussion mehr wert.ich bin fast 3 wochen vorort..und einmal in sondervig angeln gewesen. für mich ist der tümpel geschichte.modder teich:vik:


----------



## sCoPeXx (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi Strunz 

Ich verfolge diesen Thread von Anfang an und ich habe ehrlich keine Lust immer den ganzen thread zu durchforsten ob das Thema diskutiert wurde oder nicht wenn das Thema aufkommt wird diskutiert 

Die grundlosen Platzverweise kann ich sicher nicht gutheißen habe aber selbst keine erfahrungen damit darum kein Input von mir 

Ich finde den Gedanken von 
Porscher auch interessant Woher die Fische kommen  . Das Forum ist zum diskutieren da ob nun so oder so :-D

Bis dahin Gruss Patrick


----------



## strunz2 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Na schön,

also zum Besatz in Sondervig ist alles gesagt. 
Nur in No gibt es Fische die aus eigener Zucht kommen!!
Ob die anderen Anlagen die Fische alle aus einer Zucht bekommen, kann 
ich nicht sagen, ist aber kaum vorstellbar, da aufgrund der Vielzahl der Anlagen alleine rund um den Fjord, der Bedarf kaum aus einer Zuchtanlage
zu decken ist.
Kaum vorstellbar scheint mir aber, dass die Fische innerhalb weniger Tage
aufgrund der Hälterungsbedingungen muffig schmecken. So etwas dauert
Monate und ist vergleichbar mit dem Verlust der roten Fleischfarbe. Auch
eine wesentliche Veränderung der Farbe stellt sich nach Zugabe oder Wegfall
von Betacarotin erst nach Monaten ein.


----------



## sCoPeXx (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi Strunz 

Ich glaube das der Geschmack sich schneller ändert da es kein färbungs Prozess ist die Fische haben ja auch einen Wasserhaushalt sie nehmen Wasser durch Kiemen und Schleimhäute auf und dadurch den schlechten Geschmack. Die Färbung des Fleisches die durch das BetaCarotin hervorgerufen wird ist klar ein langwieriger Prozess
Und der Abbau auch  Es wird ja nur durch die Nahrung aufgenommen.

Wie ist es immer? Das schlechte geht am Schnellsten  
Und zum klären benötigt man Zeit ( hältern in der Badewanne z.b.)

Gruß Patrick


----------



## strunz2 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi Patrick,
genau das glaube ich eher nicht. Es wird kaum Forellen geben, welche
länger als eine Woche in einem Angelsee stehen.
Bzgl. Sondervig möchte ich keine Aussage mehr treffen, habe mich hier im Board oft genug geäußert.
Ansonsten habe ich in all den Jahren noch keine Forelle gefangen, welche auch nur im Ansatz muffig schmeckt. Natürlich schmeckt ein 5 kg Forelle
nicht mehr wie eine wesentlich jüngere, aber muffig?
Es sei auch erwähnt, dass ich meine Räucherforellen in ein breites Publikum
streue, nicht dass mir jemand mit Beschädigung der Geschmacksnerven
kommt. Es gab noch nie Reklamationen, wohl aber bei Forellen aus deutschen
Anlagen.
Der Vollständigkeit wegen: Die Touri Seen der Westküste sind für mich seit
Jahren Tabu, so dass ich bzgl. der Qualität hier keine Aussage treffen kann.
Meine Fische stammen fast ausschließlich aus Foersum, Pilgaard, No
und Stauning. Hier ist die Qualität immer Top!!!


----------



## sCoPeXx (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ok ich glaube das kann man nicht genau sagen 95% wandern sicherlich in den ersten 3 Tagen in den Kescher aber es gibt sicher Fische die länger im See sind .Ich glaube auch das 1 Tag ausreicht um teilweise den Geschmack anzunehmen . Die Seen direkt aufm klitt die ich angefischt habe gefallen alle nicht wirklich 

Natur ist und bleibt am besten aber ne Forelle ist am leichten Gerät macht schon spass bei uns gibt so Anlagen nicht darum wird in DK es ab und an  auch genutzt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Meine Fische stammen fast ausschließlich aus Foersum, Pilgaard, No
> und Stauning. Hier ist die Qualität immer Top!!!



sind das keine touri seen????

ich denke aber schon.. nur sind sie auf der anderen seite des fjordes*gg*

die warten alle darauf das die ferien beginnen.. bringt ja  geld in den kassen.#h

zur zeit ist  auch nicht viel los an den put and takes.. zur zeit sind nicht viele  deutsche touristen vorort..aber ab samstag^^.

so noch ein kurzer bericht.. heute 4std argab. 9 schöne kampfstarke forellen.. langsam bekomme ich eine tennis schulter.lol.und der knobi powerbait in jeder farbe lüppt immer noch super.


----------



## strunz2 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi Forellenkiller,
zunächst finde ich es toll das von dir immer "Wasserstandsmeldungen" 
kommen. Das kann den Mitgliedern vor Ort sicher helfen.
Die von mir angesprochenen Seen sind eben keine Touri Seen im weiteren Sinne
In Stauning findest du z.B. auch viele Dänen, die es mit der Fliege versuchen.
Wenn ich von Touri Seen auf der Westseite des Fjordes schreibe, dann weil
es in Klegod, Ärgab, Sondervig, Klitten usw. hunderte von Anglern gibt, die
in unmittelbarer Nähe ihr Domizil aufgeschlagen haben und die Gelegenheit
nutzen, mal einen Köder zu baden. Viele erkennt man sofort: 40 Kabelbaum
als Hauptschnur, Posen welche zum Marlin fischen geeignet wären,
Wurmbündel als Köder usw. Natürlich findet man solche Leute vereinzelt
auch an den von mir genannten Seen. In der Hauptsache werden diese 
aber von Anglern aufgesucht, die auch einen etwas längeren Weg nicht scheuen. Besonders Foersum ist schon anspruchsvoll und die von mir
genannten Leute gehen in der Regel Schneider nach Hause, was sie dann meistens nicht wiederkommen lässt.

Hi Patrick,
wenn dir die Seen nicht zusagen, versuchs mal in No oder Foersum!!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hi Forellenkiller,
> zunächst finde ich es toll das von dir immer "Wasserstandsmeldungen"
> kommen. Das kann den Mitgliedern vor Ort sicher helfen.
> Die von mir angesprochenen Seen sind eben keine Touri Seen im weiteren Sinne
> ...



naja von sondervig bis klittens sind auch 30 km die ich jeden  tag fahre genau wie nach no.. zur zeit sind fast nur dänen an den put and takes.. das wird sich ab samstag ändern.. sommerferien in nrw.und ich muss sagen die können auch fische fangen.  aber solche leute die du beschreibst habe ich aber auch schon viel in no gesehen.. wenn die ihre kugel ins wasser werfen ist der halbe teich leer. ich selber fahre viele put and takes an.. bin in den 3 wochen fast 800 km hier vorort rumgeiert^^


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

No ist mein Lieblings See den anderen kenne ich leider nicht  Ich fische hauptsächlich mit Hardbaits und Spinner ich finde den Fluss genial und bin nie Schneider geblieben .

LG :-D Patrick


----------



## strunz2 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi Patrick,
Wo hast du denn Quartier?
Foersum liegt an der ostseite des Fjordes ca. 10 km südlich von Tarm!
An Forellenkiler,
ich hoffe doch nicht, dass du dich angesprochen fühlst?
Leider hat sich No in den letzten Jahren einen guten Namen gemacht.
Hinzu kommt, dass No auch von der Westseite relativ schnell zu erreichen
ist. Du hast recht, diese Meisterfischer sind auch hier auf dem Vormarsch!
Es fällt aber aufgrund der Größe der Anlage nicht so auf. Dir jedenfalls
noch viel Petri!!!


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Das ist richtig ich habe damals den See für mich alleine gehabt es gab keine Toiletten und eine Barake zum Ausnehmen der Fische es war ein Tolles Fischen ich hatte seltenst Besuch von Mitanglern fast wie in der Natur. Ich habe mich damals gefragt wie so eine Anlage sich rentieren kann. Man hat die fangzettel der Anderen Angler gelesen und gestaunt  das war glaube ich 2004 als ich 2011 das letzte mal da war war ich selbst um 5 morgens nicht der einzigste ich hoffe das es in der Nachsaison besser wird. Und ich einigermaßen meine Ruhe habe und mit Polbrille und mini twitchbait die flusskurven befischen kann ohne das eine Orangene wassertonne mir alle Fische vergrämt.

Ich bin in Houvig untergebracht von dort habe ich es überallhin ähnlichweit sei es Thorsminde oder Hvide Sande oder auch Ringkøbing und Stadilfjord

Foersum ist vielleicht auch mal auf meiner Liste aber ich bin nicht Täglich am Forellensee vielleicht 2 3 mal pro Woche.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Das ist richtig ich habe damals den See für mich alleine gehabt es gab keine Toiletten und eine Barake zum Ausnehmen der Fische es war ein Tolles Fischen ich hatte seltenst Besuch von Mitanglern fast wie in der Natur. Ich habe mich damals gefragt wie so eine Anlage sich rentieren kann. Man hat die fangzettel der Anderen Angler gelesen und gestaunt  das war glaube ich 2004 als ich 2011 das letzte mal da war war ich selbst um 5 morgens nicht der einzigste ich hoffe das es in der Nachsaison besser wird



ist jetzt no gemeint??naja die toilette ist eh für den arsch.. wort wörtlich^^dreckich wie hund. ok wir mänerr können kurz in die natur aber für frauen sin die toiletten in no ein drecksloch.

das du morgens um 5 uhr alleine bist.. hehe das kannst vergessen. ich war .in no um 4.30uhr da sassen schon welche ab 3 uhr morgens.und das war in der vorsaison die morgen aufhört. ich fahre heute nochmal nach argab.. mal sehen ob ich den ein oder anderen noch überlisten kann.(forelle)^^^morgenfrüh um 4 geht es leider wieder richtung heimat.3 wochen sondervig sind leider vorbei.:c


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ja das war No das Stimmt mich ja zuversichtlich ..... 

Dir viel erfolg noch und das ist richtig die Zeit ist immer viel zu kurz dafür ist die Vorfreude um so besser  ich bin schon voll am kundschaften und lesen obwohl ich noch über 50 Tage  bis zur abfahrt habe 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ja das war No das Stimmt mich ja zuversichtlich .....
> 
> Dir viel erfolg noch und das ist richtig die Zeit ist immer viel zu kurz dafür ist die Vorfreude um so besser  ich bin schon voll am kundschaften und lesen obwohl ich noch über 50 Tage  bis zur abfahrt habe
> 
> Gruß Patrick



hast ja nicht mehr lange..und ja die vorfreude ist das beste..ich hoffe es klappt so wie du dir das vorstellst.vieleicht fahre ich noch einmal 1 woche im oktober.. ansonnsten muss ich bis im mai 2015 warten.


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ich kenne mich ja schon gut aus habe viel probiert viel erlebt und bin auch oft gescheitert. Wichtig ist das man draussen an der luft und am Wasser ist man hat ja Urlaub  wenn Makrele und Hecht nicht wollen ist auf Barsch und Forelle immer Verlass also ich sehe dem entspannt entgegen. Gruß Patrick


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

halbfinaaaaaale

soo kurzer bericht von heute mittag.. 6 in argab.. habe die hälfte verschenkt.. leider kein platz mehr.. kleiner see hinten rechts von der seite.....knobi gelb.

heute nacht geht es wieder zurück nach dortmund.mit 115 forellen im gepäck.. alle die ab morgen vor ort sind,viel glück und petri heil.


----------



## porscher (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

sauber. petri!das ist eine sehr gute ausbeute. wie hast du die 115 filitierten forellen nach hause bekommen? in kühlboxen?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

jip in 7 stero boxen hab ja immer anhänger dabei.


----------



## porscher (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

ok. das erklärt auch, warum du immer in der nacht an- und abreist. Dann sind die straßen frei und du kannst mit deinem anhänger super durchfahren.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

genau.. bin ja fast 9-10 std mit dem anhänger unterwegs. deswegen die frühe an/ab reise.


----------



## troutscout (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

...leider auch wieder zuhause! :c kurzer bericht zu unseren angelaktivitäten: 
Klittens dambrug (argab) 1x1 / 1x2 / 1x8 / 1x10 / 1x14 :vik:
alle fische zw. 40 - 50 cm und tolle kämpfer aber keine wale wie z. b. in sondervig. allerdings hatte einige "knabberspuren" an der flosse (zucht?). einige haben wir schon verspeist, sehr sehr lecker....ach so, gefangen jeweils am ende des kleinen teiches (also sprich "vor kopf"). ach ja, die meisten gingen über stand, also sprich auftreibend (mit tiroler hölzel) oder pose, wenige über schleppen...anlage tippi toppi wie eigentlich immer:q

sondervig p+t 1x0|evil:

mit dem besitzer habe ich auch 2 x gesprochen, ausgesprochen höflich und umgänglich. kann ich nicht anders sagen...

allen die noch ihren urlaub vor sich haben, noch eine schöne zeit da oben!!!

glück auf + WIR sind die GEilsten....#6

P. S. ich hätte nochmal eine frage zu einem anderen teich. es gibt, wenn man von nr. nebel kommt, einen teich an einem bauernhof (lilleford oder so) vor nymdegab. mein sohn wollte da unbedingt mal angeln, ich habe aber abstand davon genommen, da das wasser nicht so toll aussah...wie sind denn da eure erfahrungen???


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Petri zu den Fängen! Ich kann nur hoffen, dass Du Klittens Dambrug nicht leergefischt hast, da wollte ich im September auch hin


----------



## MatSa (20. Juli 2014)

Dickes Petri! Hat sich ja gelohnt. Seit ihr neben P&T noch angeltechnisch unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## anschmu (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@troutscout

Moin , hab dort auch schon geangelt ! Wasser ist ok und die Fische haben auch geschmeckt !


----------



## troutscout (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@andreas: alles klar, dann werde ich nächstes mal dem wunsch meines sohnes entsprechen....hab auch noch nie auf der kuhweide geangelt.

@matthias: wir haben dieses jahr in der tat überwiegend den klittens dambrug fopu unsicher gemacht. zur brandung hat es nicht gereicht, da die gezeiten irgendwie doof waren. wir waren 3 x an der schleuse, aber 1 x hat es geregnet wie sau, 1 x waren die schleusen auf und 1 x als schneider nachhause gegangen. allerdings wurden hornis an anderen tagen durchaus gefangen. auf den molen waren wir nur zum gucken, waren aber wenig angler da (war jeweils abends)....nächstes jahr wird da angegriffen, die angelkarte ist auch teuer. schönen urlaub euch!!! tight lines!!!#6

@michael_o5er: mach dir keine sorgen, m. e. ist da genug fisch drin! da bleiben auch ein paar für dich über ;-)


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

ich werrd auch nochmal vom 4 oktober 1 woche  vorort sein.häuschen wird heute mittag gebucht..
@troutscout.. ist doch eine nette ausbeute.


----------



## troutscout (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> ich werrd auch nochmal vom 4 oktober 1 woche  vorort sein.häuschen wird heute mittag gebucht..
> @troutscout.. ist doch eine nette ausbeute.



jau, sind ganz zufrieden. hatten auch schon mal schlechtere ausbeute...haben aber auch nicht die kühl- und transportmöglichkeiten wie du#6jetzt dauert es wieder ein jahr, ist aber schon über esmarch gebucht....

glück auf! WIR sind die GEilsten:vik:


----------



## sCoPeXx (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi
Weis jemand wann im Oxriver wieder Saiblinge eingesetzt werden.

Ich habe mal gehört das sich Regenbogner und die Saiblinge (evtl Hybriden) nicht vertragen das sie deshalb eher zum spöteren Jahr immer besetzt werden. Ausserdem habe ich auch noch nie dort ne Bachforelle gefangen.  geben soll es sie ja aber warscheinlich auf 50 Regenbogner 1 ne Bachforelle.

Gruss


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hab dort schon eine Bachforelle gefangen. Im Sandormkiosk haben sie mir geraten, roten Teig für Bachforellen zu nehmen und grünen oder gelben für Regenbogner. Exakt so war es dann auch!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hab dort schon eine Bachforelle gefangen. Im Sandormkiosk haben sie mir geraten, roten Teig für Bachforellen zu nehmen !



oder einen roten spinner.. bzw bienenmaden.|wavey:


----------



## sCoPeXx (5. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ok hätte nicht gedacht das ich mit nem Roten Bait gezielter Bafos befischen kann  ich muss mal schauen ob ich noch einen Teig oder einen Spinner in Rot auftreiben kann  werde es ausprobieren  

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Michael_05er (5. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Kann auch Zufall gewesen sein, aber meine zwei Fische (mein Bachforelle und eine Regenbogenforelle) hab ich jeweils mit der empfohlenen Farbe gefangen...


----------



## sCoPeXx (6. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen das eine Farbe sich auf die Selektivität auswirkt aber wie sagt man immer Versuch macht klug  

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Michael_05er (6. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Vielleicht wollte mir der Tippgeber auch nur mehr Powerbait verkaufen


----------



## sCoPeXx (6. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ja das ist richtig und man braucht es eh nur die 2 Wochen im Urlaub ich habe schon 3 Gläser weis gelb und hell grün ein rot würde aber noch in die Samlung passen  

Gruß


----------



## anschmu (6. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig und man braucht es eh nur die 2 Wochen im Urlaub ich habe schon 3 Gläser weis gelb und hell grün ein rot würde aber noch in die Samlung passen
> 
> Ich habe mittlerweile 15 verschiedene Farben und fange eigentlich nur mit den weißen und roten Baitmaden . Immer wieder erstaunlich . Am Bjerrelysee fangen wir sie immer in den gleichen Ecken ! Und wenn mal alles nicht geht hilft ein wenig schleppen !


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (6. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen das eine Farbe sich auf die Selektivität auswirkt aber wie sagt man immer Versuch macht klug
> 
> Gruß Patrick



 oh doch wenn die forelle in der zucht mit mais gefüttert wird gebe ich dir brief  und siegel drauf das du auf gelb viele forellen fängst.

ich bin ja ab dem 4 oktober wieder in söndervig.. argab ist danach leer^^scheint ja sehr warm zu sein vorort.. forellen in beisslaune? weiss das jemand?

und zu den farben..hehe ich habe immer alles dabei ,die tasche ist immer voll.. und karton mit 50 glas ersatz hab ich immer mit.^^


----------



## strunz2 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Forellen Profis haben sicher immer mehr als zwei Dutzend Farben
im Vorrat und mindestens zwei Reservegläser sind bei denen immer
Pflicht!! Das ist bei mir ganz ähnlich. Habe aber was die Farben betrifft folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:
Wie auch beim Spinnfischen gilt: je dunkler das Wasser und
der Himmel, je heller die Farbe! Top waren immer weiß, gelb,
bei schönem Wetter schwarz-weiß zum schleppen, sowie gelb
oder grün auf Grund auftreibend. Ich glaube aber jeder hat
seine eigenen Favoriten und das ist auch gut so!! Noch eines,
viel entscheidender als die Farbe ist beim Schleppen die richtige
Form des Köders. Wenn die Paste nicht richtig läuft, kannst du
dir die Finger wund schleppen. Dabei gibt es durchaus Unterschiede in der Formung des Teigs. Manchmal genügen geringste Mengen und die Form eines kleinen Spinnerblattes, an anderen Tagen  braucht man durchaus größere Portionen und auch die Kreation der Formgebung ist viel aufwendiger. Lohnt aber!!!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (6. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Forellen Profis haben sicher immer mehr als zwei Dutzend Farben
> im Vorrat und mindestens zwei Reservegläser sind bei denen immer


 du meinst sicherlich 2 reserve gläser pro farbe.:vik:. joo dann geb ich dir recht^^#h


----------



## strunz2 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Natürlich pro Farbe und für die Favoriten meist noch mehr!! weiß und schwarz gibt es immer im Karton!! Das wird bei dir nicht anders sein!!


----------



## Eggi 1 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ich meine festgestellt zu haben, dass die Farbe rot besonders im
 Frühjahr gut fängt, weil die Forellen dann Laichzeit haben.


----------



## sCoPeXx (7. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Mooin 

@Forellenkiler 

Ja dem kann ich beipflichten das wenn die Forelle einen gleich farbigen Köder wie das bekannte Futter eher nimmt als unbekannte.

Ich habe es eher so gemeint wenn ich einen gelben Teig nutze fange ich ReBo und wenn ich einen Roten nehme eine Bafo.

@Alle

Wie lange kann man so einen Teig eingentlich nach dem Öffnen noch benutzen ? Ich habe beim Karpfenfischen schon ein schlechtes Gefühl meine Boilies vom letzten Jahr noch zu nehmen. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit angefangen Gläsern gemacht ? Reagiern die Forellen auf einen älterne Teig anderst als auf einen Frischen ? 
Ich habe ein Glas das seit 2011 offen ist letze Woche mal angeschaut er hat nach wie vor die gleiche Konsistenz wie ein Neuer und riecht ähnlich gut.
Nun ist meine Nase bekanntlich keine Riechgrube einer Forelle  

Mich würden mal eure Erfahrungen interssieren.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## troutscout (7. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Mooin
> 
> @Forellenkiler
> 
> ...


 
Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich packe zw. Glas und Deckel immer noch ein Stück Frischhaltefolie...Durch das Zudrehen ist es dann eigentlich Luftdicht abgeschlossen und dann in den Kühlschrank....so bleiben sie längere zeit haltbar. Die Farbenwahl ist in meinen Augen eine Glaubensfrage, dieses Jahr war grün der Bringer, letztes Jahr orange....|wavey:


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

puhh normal haue ich in 1-2 tagen ein glas durch.. bei mir werden die dinger nicht alt.. solange der teig gut zu formen geht.. nutz ihn. ist er schon krümelig.. schmeisst ihn in die tonne.


----------



## sCoPeXx (7. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Das war mir fast klar  das du die so durch lässt habe grad noch ein Glas rot salmon egg eingekauft  Bafos ich komme  

Also der Teig von 2011 krümelt noch nicht ich denke das ich ihn fischen kann  was kostet den ein Glas beim shop in HS falls mir doch eines ausgehen sollte  80 DKK waren es glaub in 2011 

Gruß


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

3stk 120 kronen..wobei ich mit dem roten teig nicht so den bringer sehe. aber wie gesagt  vieleicht hast ja glück eine bafo zu fangen oder einen schönen saibling.. bei askari bekommst die gläser schon für 2,49€


----------



## sCoPeXx (7. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ja ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Garlic gemacht. Ich habe 7 sfr bezahlt meine Askari Bestellung war grad 2 Tage daheim  wollte wegen einem glass nichtnoch mal bestellen. Und wenn ich nichts drauf fange kommt er mal experimentierfreudigerweise beim Karpfen und feedern im Rhein zum Einsatz  

Gruß


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

joo garlic in jeglicher farbe ..im juni gingen weiss dunkelgrün sunshine yellow gut..bin mal im oktober gespannt hoffe das des wasser bis dahin kälter ist..^^ dann werden die forellen wieder agiler.


----------



## sCoPeXx (14. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Gut ich habe ähnliche Farben. Das wird schon hinhauen  

Derzeit jemand oben der berichten kann ich muss mich ja noch 2 Wochen gedulden  

Gruss


----------



## troutscout (26. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

...hmmm, muss noch nen jahr warten, bis ich wieder oben bin. aber was ist denn los? man hört ja nix mehr worauf man neidisch sein könnte...ich räucher so nach und nach meine fänge jetzt durch. aber in hs sind vermutlich die seen zugefroren ;-) auf jedenfall, allen im urlaub verweilenden noch eine schöne zeit!


----------



## Jüü (26. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hej !
Ich ich bin seit Samstag für zwei Wochen in Bjerregard und hab schon einige Forellenseen unter die Lupe genommen.Am besten hat mir bis jetzt der in Argab gefallen.Ich hatte auch das Glück gleich beim ersten Angeln 5 schöne Forellen ans Band zu bekommen.Mal sehen wies das nächste mal wird.Morgen werd ich noch mal angreifen.
Gruß Jürgen M. #:


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (27. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

5 stk sind doch klasse. ich bin erst in 5 wochen vor ort.ab dem 4.10.freu mich schon..


----------



## Jüü (27. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

So,heute war ich nochmal dort.Hat nicht ganz so gut geklappt,
doch auf vier Stück bin ich auch gekommen.Einfach Klasse dieser See. 
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## Michael_05er (28. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Petri Heil! Lass noch was drin, ich bin in zwei Wochen oben und wohne fast in Sichtweite vom See  Hast Du einen speziellen Tipp, wo oder wie die Forellen dort am besten beißen?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Jüü (30. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Jo,kann ich dir gerne verraten.Ich hab meine Forellen ausschließlich auf Wobbler gefangen,in naturfarbe und mat tiger.
ich bin ja bloß noch eine Woche hier.
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## Jüü (30. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ich denke mal wir reden beide von Klittens Forellensee.Ich fische meistens am rechten See auf der rechten Seite.#6#:


----------



## sCoPeXx (31. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

von welccher Kopfseite aus gesehen ? 

ICh wollte Klittens auch mal ausprobieren und da ich lieber mit Wobblern fische hört sich das gut an  das Teigschleppen ist nicht ganz meine Passion aber probieren werde ich es auch mal  

Ich bin gestern angekommen. Ich denke Morgen früh wird der erste angriff erfolgen  

Gruss

Patrick


----------



## Jüü (31. August 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hej,ich war heute zwischen 11 und 13 Uhr wieder dort.War ziemlich ruhig heute.Hat soweit ich gesehen hab keiner was auf Schwimmteig gefangen.Ich hatte das Glück wieder zwei ans Band zu bekommen.Morgen hab ich leider meinen angelfreien Tag,am Dienstag geht es aber wieder rund.
Gruß Jürgen M.#:


----------



## Michael_05er (1. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Petri, Jürgen! Da werde ich wohl auch mal meine Miniwobbler auspacken. Danke für die Tipps und ja, ich meinte auch Klittens Dambrug. Ich tu mich da auch schwer mit "rechter See" und "linker See". Die Anlage hat ja eine V-Form mit zwei Seen, der eine parallel zum Fjord, der andere senkrecht dazu. Man betritt das Gelände von den Hütten aus an der Spitze des V. Der rechte See wäre dann der, der senkrecht zum Fjord steht, richtig? Ich hab bei meinen beiden Besuchen in den letzten Jahren dort am linken See auf der Innenseite geangelt, jeweils eine Forelle war die etwas magere Ausbeute.

Ich hab bisher oft mit zwei Ruten geangelt, werde aber dieses Jahr wohl eher mit einer angeln. Das schont die Urlaubskasse und man ist mobiler am See unterwegs. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## sCoPeXx (1. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ergebnis heute 1 kurz vorm Kescher verloren und ein Barsch. Sehr ruhiges Wetter und warm ich glaube das hat den forellen nicht gut getan ein anderer hatte 3 alle bisse kamen zwischen 0600 und 0700 danach war es wie tot

Mal schauen was die Tage geht 

Gruss


----------



## Tim1983 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Jüü schrieb:


> Jo,kann ich dir gerne verraten.Ich hab meine Forellen ausschließlich auf Wobbler gefangen,in naturfarbe und mat tiger.
> ich bin ja bloß noch eine Woche hier.
> Gruß Jürgen M.



Hey Jürgen, 
magst Du verraten was für Wobbler das genau sind? Evtl. auch Größe und Gewicht?
Vielen Dank im voraus!

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (1. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ergebnis heute 1 kurz vorm Kescher verloren und ein Barsch. Sehr ruhiges Wetter und warm ich glaube das hat den forellen nicht gut getan ein anderer hatte 3 alle bisse kamen zwischen 0600 und 0700 danach war es wie tot
> 
> Mal schauen was die Tage geht
> 
> Gruss


 geh im rechten see ganz noch oben.. nimm knoblauch gelb.. 2m vorfach .. kleines blei am vorfach ca 30 cm übern haken..  schmeiss am kraut entlang. bei der wärme stehen die da drunter.


----------



## sCoPeXx (1. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi Forellenkiler ich war am Oxriver werde morgenfrüh nochmal dort mein glück versuchen.

Hast du noch nen Tipp für den See ? 

 


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (1. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

oxriver.. den ersten see wo du mit dem auto reinfährst.. die bank an der strasse..(nicht die bank am parkplatz) kannst dann hoch in die ecke schmeissen oder nach rechts wo er immer einsetzt auch mit 2m vorfach.langsam schleppen.. dann rappelt es auch.

oder halt der see mit der hütte am ein oder auslauf. am besten am auslauf..langsam schleppen.aber da ist immer sehr früh besetzt im juni sassen die schon ab 3 uhr da.

probiere den ersten see.


----------



## Jüü (1. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hej !
So,morgen früh erstmal nach Hvide Sande und das dänische Königspaar anschauen.Dann am späten Nachmittag mal schauen was die Fische so machen.Beim letzten mal hatte ich eine Forelle auf einen silbernen Minnispinner mit dunkelgrünen Streifen.
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

So wieder Be Nullnummwr in Nö irgendwas  mache ich falsch ?! Um mich rum sind Forellen gefangenworden nur ich blieb mal wieder ohne Biss morgen nochmal probieren ich glaube aktive Köder gehen derzeit nichtwirklich auftreibend haben mir die anderen beim verlassen des Sees gesagt... 

@ Jüü ging bei dir noch was ? 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

So wieder Be Nullnummwr in Nö irgendwas  mache ich falsch ?! Um mich rum sind Forellen gefangenworden nur ich blieb mal wieder ohne Biss morgen nochmal probieren ich glaube aktive Köder gehen derzeit nichtwirklich auftreibend haben mir die anderen beim verlassen des Sees gesagt... 

@ Jüü ging bei dir noch was ? 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## AAlfänger (4. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Moin,moin
ich bin im Moment in Lodberg Hede, und war Montag in Aargab bei Klittens Put & Tak! In 4 Std. eine gute Forelle, 2 weiter Angler ebenfalls jeweils eine! Ein Fliegenfischer in 1 Std 5 große Forellen#c.
Mittwoch in Lodberg Hede nicht eine in 4 Std. Ein Fliegenfischer mal eben in 1 Std 4stck.#c
In beiden Teichen Fisch ohne Ende!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (4. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> ich bin im Moment in Lodberg Hede, und war Montag in Aargab bei Klittens Put & Tak! In 4 Std. eine gute Forelle, 2 weiter Angler ebenfalls jeweils eine! Ein Fliegenfischer in 1 Std 5 große Forellen#c.
> Mittwoch in Lodberg Hede nicht eine in 4 Std. Ein Fliegenfischer mal eben in 1 Std 4stck.#c
> In beiden Teichen Fisch ohne Ende!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


frag ihn doch mal was für ne fliege.. und nimmst bzw versuchst ein streamer.

@sCoPeXx ich weiss ja nicht wie du deinen köder führst.. oder mit genau was du angelst.dreht dein teig sich im wasser?wenn um dich rum fisch gefangen wird, beissen die auch.. glob mir die beissen auch auf aktive köder.


----------



## Tim1983 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hey Leute!
Ich hab mal eine frage zu den Wobblern für Forelle, ist der Illex Chubby 38 floating 0,60 m richtig?
Ich hatte mir 2 von den oben genannten bestellt und wollte nur wissen ob ich die ausreichen oder ob ich noch andere Chubbys brauche. Gefischt wird in den umliegenden Put & Takes um Hvide Sande.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@Forellenkiler 

Ich habe 12g floating Spirolino mit Ca 180cm vorfach mit 6 Haken und Erbsengrose Kugel mit Powerbait gefischt 30cm vorm Haken ein ca 0,5g schweres Splitshot der Köder lief gut Ca 40-60cm tief je nach Geschwindigkeit ich habe ihn auch mal absacken lassen das er drehend zum Boden taumelt . Dann wieder ankurbeln 4m erneutes Sinken muss.



Gruss Patrick


----------



## AAlfänger (4. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo,
Ich bin leider kein Fliegenfischer!#6 Ich wäre wohl der erste, der sich damit umbringt!:q:q:q
Aber im Ernst, ich hätte schon Lust, mich damit zu befassen zumal mir der eine sagte, das das so schwer auch wieder nicht ist|kopfkrat
Der angelte nach seiner Angabe mit einer kleinen Trockenfliege und einem 6er Haken.
Sah schon ein bißchen filigran aus, aber der Erfolg gab ihm ja recht!

Gruß Aalfänger


----------



## mathei (4. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> @Forellenkiler
> 
> Ich habe 12g floating Spirolino mit Ca 180cm vorfach mit 6 Haken und *Erbsengrose Kugel* mit Powerbait gefischt 30cm vorm Haken ein ca 0,5g schweres Splitshot der Köder lief gut Ca 40-60cm tief je nach Geschwindigkeit ich habe ihn auch mal absacken lassen das er drehend zum Boden taumelt . Dann wieder ankurbeln 4m erneutes Sinken muss.
> 
> Gruss Patrick



da ist dann aber nicht viel bewegung drin. mach es länglich und hinten ne kleine schaufel. wie ein kopyto. oder die form eines bumerang


----------



## mathei (4. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

hier mal ein beispiel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipJW0h34U9k


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (4. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> da ist dann aber nicht viel bewegung drin. mach es länglich und hinten ne kleine schaufel. wie ein kopyto. oder die form eines bumerang



richtig wenn die fische träge sind musst du sie animieren und den teig so formen das er im wasser eine grosse welle macht. der elefantenfuss ist da sehr brauchbar.. man sollte sowieso 1-2 arten kneten können. also meinen teig ziehe ich ganz langsam durchs wasser und das dingen ist wie ein propeller am drehen.. auch wenn ich mal aufhöre und er sich ausdreht ist jede menge bewegung am haken. in argab . wenn nix geht schlepp mal an der kraut linie entlang. die stehen dann sehr nah am ufer unterm kraut.


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Die Erbse war als Mengen Angabe gedacht ich fischte mit Au was Eistüte das hat rotiert besser als jeder Spinner
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (4. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Die Erbse war als Mengen Angabe gedacht ich fischte mit Au was Eistüte das hat rotiert besser als jeder Spinner
> Gruss Patrick



was für wetter ist den vor ort??


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Windstill und Warm eher kontra Produktiv 0600 bis 7 Uhr sehr hohe Aktivität danach ruhig


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (4. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

ok warm und windstill ist nicht jut. für forelle ist der wind ausschlaggebend.bissel bewegung  auf dem wasser wäre klasse. aber mein kollege war im juli dort.. die hatten auch sehr warmes wetter.. hat aber wie ein verrückter gefangen..innerhalb 3 std 21 stk.in argab.


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Werde Samstag morgen mal nach Argab gehen. Morgen wird erstmal wieder Gehätschelt.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael_05er (5. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Werde Samstag morgen mal nach Argab gehen. Morgen wird erstmal wieder Gehätschelt.
> 
> Gruss Patrick


Jaja, man muss die Frauen bei Laune halten [emoji4] 
Wir haben heute schon mal gepackt. Meine Frau:"Wieso nimmst Du zehn Angelruten mit?!" Darauf ich:"Sind nicht zehn, sind nur sieben!" 
Hat sie nicht beschwichtigen können... Morgen Nachmittag sind wir auch endlich da.


----------



## porscher (5. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

gute fahrt!


----------



## sCoPeXx (5. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Gute Fahrt ich denke wir sehen uns mal am klittens
Gruss


----------



## sCoPeXx (6. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

HI ersteinmal "gehätschelt sollte gebarschelt heissen  ) "ich kann die Autokorektur nicht leiden"

Ich war heute Morgen nochmal am OXRiver diesmal gab es endlich Fisch 4 schöne Rebos in 2h 2 auf gaaaaanz langsam geschleppten Teig beim Absinken, und 2 auf Auftreibenden Teig 70cm überm Grund .

Aber wieder nur Bisse in der Stunde zwischen  6.00 und 7.00 danach war es wieder ruhig. 

Es hat aber merklich abgekühlt.... das stimmt mich zuversichtlich ich habe ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit.


Mal schauen was die nächsten Tage bringen.


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael_05er (6. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ja, die autokorrektur schon toll... Wir sind gut angekommen, haben aber heute nix mehr vor. Morgen wird erstmal ausgeschlafen und eingekauft. Montag geht's dann vielleicht zum ersten mal los. Nur nicht hetzen, ist ja Urlaub!


----------



## sCoPeXx (7. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Heute morgen das erstmal Klittens angefahren nach nem Festmahl für die Mücken ( es waren hunderte) konnte  ich 2 bisse verbuchen die aber wieder ausgestiegen sind.... Ansonsten war es eher ein vorsichtiges anschieben des Teiges 

Morgen noch mal zum Oxriver 

Gruss


----------



## AAlfänger (7. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Moin,moin
Nachdem wir gestern morgen wieder nach Hause gefahren(bzw.) geschwommen sind, ein Gewitter, 10 Min. vor der Abfahrt kann ich wiederholen, sowohl in Klittens, als auch der Teich in Lodberg Hede wird abgefischt von den Fliegenfischern. Die Angeler mit Powerbait,Bienenmaden oder Würmer fnagen kaum. Egal ob geschlept oder auf Pose oder sonstwie! In beiden Anlagen ist Fisch ohne Ende! #d#d#d Freitag morgen habe ich meine restlichen Bienenmaden an einen Angler in Lodberg Hede verschenkt und der sagte auch, die Fliegenfischer sind die einzigen, die im Moment richtig absahnen:m

Gruß Aalfänger


----------



## Michael_05er (7. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ich werde wohl morgen gegen Abend mal zu Klittens Dambrug gehen und Miniwobbler testen. Morgens muss ich erst noch ein wenig Schlafmangel ausgleichen... Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine Fliege mit schwimmenden Sbirolino versuchen? Werde ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten, müsste ich aber noch besorgen...


----------



## uweseeler (8. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> Nachdem wir gestern morgen wieder nach Hause gefahren(bzw.) geschwommen sind, ein Gewitter, 10 Min. vor der Abfahrt kann ich wiederholen, sowohl in Klittens, als auch der Teich in Lodberg Hede wird abgefischt von den Fliegenfischern. Die Angeler mit Powerbait,Bienenmaden oder Würmer fnagen kaum. Egal ob geschlept oder auf Pose oder sonstwie! In beiden Anlagen ist Fisch ohne Ende! #d#d#d Freitag morgen habe ich meine restlichen Bienenmaden an einen Angler in Lodberg Hede verschenkt und der sagte auch, die Fliegenfischer sind die einzigen, die im Moment richtig absahnen:m
> 
> Gruß Aalfänger


 
Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wir konnten sowohl in Klittens als auch im Oxriver mit einer normalen Posenmontage beködert mit jeweils 2 Bienenmaden in L-Form etliche Forellen fangen. Die Grösste hatte 4 kg auf knapp 70 cm verteilt.


----------



## AAlfänger (8. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wir konnten sowohl in Klittens als auch im  Oxriver mit einer normalen Posenmontage beködert mit jeweils 2  Bienenmaden in L-Form etliche Forellen fangen. Die Grösste hatte 4 kg  auf knapp 70 cm verteilt.
> 
> Dann aber bitte Fotos, da alle anderen klagen!|wavey:
> Gruß AAlfänger#6#6


----------



## sCoPeXx (8. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@ uweseeler 

An welchem See habt ihr die große gefangen ? 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Tim1983 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl morgen gegen Abend mal zu Klittens Dambrug gehen und Miniwobbler testen. Morgens muss ich erst noch ein wenig Schlafmangel ausgleichen... Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine Fliege mit schwimmenden Sbirolino versuchen? Werde ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten, müsste ich aber noch besorgen...



Hey Michael!
Wie lief es mit den Miniwobblern?


----------



## Michael_05er (8. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Mächtig windig und verregnet. Hab bei so miesen Bedingungen lieber mit Spinnern gefischt, bei Wobblern hätte ich wohl keine Köderkontrolle gehabt. Es war ganz schön was los, trotz des miesen Wetters waren fünf oder sechs andere Angler da. Am Anfang hatte ich einige Nachläufer und Anstupser, am Ende bin ich mit zwei Forellen von 500 und 900 Gramm nach Hause. Da schwammen aber auch größere ganz faul an der Oberfläche und am Rand, die partout nicht beißen wollten... Für den Anfang bin ich aber zufrieden.


----------



## Tim1983 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Mächtig windig und verregnet. Hab bei so miesen Bedingungen lieber mit Spinnern gefischt, bei Wobblern hätte ich wohl keine Köderkontrolle gehabt. Es war ganz schön was los, trotz des miesen Wetters waren fünf oder sechs andere Angler da. Am Anfang hatte ich einige Nachläufer und Anstupser, am Ende bin ich mit zwei Forellen von 500 und 900 Gramm nach Hause. Da schwammen aber auch größere ganz faul an der Oberfläche und am Rand, die partout nicht beißen wollten... Für den Anfang bin ich aber zufrieden.



Das hört sich doch super an. Magst Du was zu den Spinnern sagen? Hersteller, Modell, Farbe u. Größe?!


----------



## Michael_05er (9. September 2014)

Hab vor reinher Zeit mal ein Paket mit Ca. 15 Spinnern gekauft, ein Großteil waren Blue Fox Vibrax in Größe 2. Die hab ich genommen, die erste biss auf "roter Körper, silbernes Blatt", die zweite auf Kupfer. Gefangen hab ich am rechten Teich, über die Brücke und dann am Ufer entlang. Die Nachläufer hätte ich aber am linken Teich, nur wurde es mir da zu voll...


----------



## uweseeler (9. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> @ uweseeler
> 
> An welchem See habt ihr die große gefangen ?
> 
> Gruß Patrick


 
Oxriver


----------



## Tim1983 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hab vor reinher Zeit mal ein Paket mit Ca. 15 Spinnern gekauft, ein Großteil waren Blue Fox Vibrax in Größe 2. Die hab ich genommen, die erste biss auf "roter Körper, silbernes Blatt", die zweite auf Kupfer. Gefangen hab ich am rechten Teich, über die Brücke und dann am Ufer entlang. Die Nachläufer hätte ich aber am linken Teich, nur wurde es mir da zu voll...



Hey Michael!
Vielen Dank für deine rasche Antwort, dann bin ich ja schon mal gut gerüstet in Sachen Spinner  .
Mit Wobblern von Illex (Chubby) habe ich mich auch eingedeckt, sollte alles passen im Oktober #6


----------



## sCoPeXx (9. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi ich war heute morgen am Klittens. Ich bin mal wieder leer ausgegangen sowohl Teig als auch spinner brachten keine bisse. Könte mir aber ansehen wie gefangen wurde  . Ich werde wohl mit der spirolino Montage nicht wirklich warm. Die biss Erkennung ist für mich noch nicht ganz klar. Muss ich warten bis der Fisch Schnur nimmt ? Oder sollte man beim ersten rucken anschlagen. Aber in allem macht es Spaß und nächsten Urlaub werden wieder Spiros eingepackt irgendwann habe ich das auch drauf


----------



## alexroper (9. September 2014)

@sCoPeXx 
Am besten du hälst die Rute beim einholen parallel zum Ufer. Bei einem Biss die Rute sofort in Richtung Spiro drehen und warten bis die Schnur wieder straff ist. Dann Anschlagen und der Fisch hängt. Klapp bei mir in 99% aller Bisse. 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (9. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@sCoPeXx den biss merkt man.. normal klappt man dann den bügel um ,wenn du den spiro noch nicht siehst. läst die schnur durch zeigefinger und daumen laufen.. wartest mom und du merkst wie der fische schnur nimmt.. das wäre der normale vorgang.im juni musste ich trotz biss langsam weiter schleppen..die haben angepackt und sofort wieder losgelassen.. waren sehr vorsichtig.schade das es bei dir nicht klappt.wäre ich oben könnte ich dir das zeigen..fahre leider erst am 4.10 für eine woche.    das klappt schon noch bei dir.. nicht aufgeben.


----------



## sCoPeXx (9. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Genau das hatte ich auch immer ein ganzleichter Ruck ich lasse danach den spiro stehen um kurble weiter wieder ein leichter zuck und kurz vorm Ufer ging dann der Spiro auf Tauchstation nur haben die Haken nie richtig gefasst nach kurzem drill sind se wieder ab. Am Oxriver haben sie den köder immer geschluckt da gab es keine probleme aber in Aargab sehrsehr vorsichtige bisse und der derzeitige Wind macht dabei echt kein Vorteil bei der Biss Erkennung 3 Tage habe ich noch morgen früh nochmal Oxriver 

Klar brauche ich sicher noch Übung im Teig kneten weil oft läuft er nicht wirklich schön. Übung macht den Meister   

Gruss


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (9. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

das teigformen ist das a und o. sobald der nicht vernünftig rotiert.. hast auch kein richtigen erfolg.. also sind die bisse immer noch so vorsichtig.wenn du den biss kurz vorm ufer bekommst musst du den fisch erst paar meter gehen  lassen.. dann mit einen ruck nochmal anhauen.viele vergessen das dann.


----------



## sCoPeXx (9. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Danke für die Tipps, werde es noch mal versuchen 

@Dortmunder welche Tageszeiten bevorzugst du ? 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mathei (9. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

die letzten tage echt toll zu lesen hier. so soll es sein. danke an alle.
ccopexx viel erfolg die nächsten tage, bei den tipps gibt es für mich keine zweifel am erfolg.


----------



## Tim1983 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> die letzten tage echt toll zu lesen hier. so soll es sein. danke an alle.
> ccopexx viel erfolg die nächsten tage, bei den tipps gibt es für mich keine zweifel am erfolg.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.  Ich werde versuchen Euch im Oktober in unseren 2 Urlaubswochen auch auf dem laufenden zu halten #6 .


----------



## sCoPeXx (10. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Guten Tag 

Heute Morgen gab es 3 feiste Forellen am Oxriver 1 auftreibender gelber Teig ca 70cm überm Grund die anderen geschleppt mit weissem Teig. Die Bisserkennung war heute einfach die Forellen haben den Köder Volley genommen und gleich mal ein paar Meter Schnur von der Rolle gerissen. War Klasse heute morgen. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Tim1983 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Petri Patrick!
Das hört sich doch super an. Dann klappt das doch jetzt super mit dem schleppen bei Dir.
Weiter so #6 .


----------



## strunz2 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Wie beim Fußball trifft man volley leider selten!!
Es gibt Tage wo die Fische wirklich so in den Köder schlagen, dass
man den Bügel überhaupt nicht auf bekommt. Das ist aber nicht
der Normalfall. Bei normalem Beißverhalten: Rute immer parallel
zum Ufer führen. Beim geringsten Wippen der Rutenspitze
(man merkt den Biss auch im Handgelenk) Rutenspitze sofort
Richtung Wasser schwenken. Dies gibt dir normalerweise immer ein paar zehntel Zeit den Bügel zu öffen. Fisch mit der Schnur laufen 
lassen. Irgendwann bleibt dieser stehen um zu fressen. Wenig 
später läuft der Fisch erneut. Jetzt Schnur straffen (einkurbeln
bis man den Fisch wieder spürt) Anschlag. Fisch gehakt.
Garantiert!!!#h#h#h


----------



## Michael_05er (10. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Dafür müssten nur Bisse kommen  Bin gerade zurück von Klittens Dambrug, zwei Stunden abgeschneidert. Rappelvoll war es, hab aber keinen fangen sehen. Meine Frau war auch mit und hat das erste mal im Leben geangelt, hätte ihr eine dicke Forelle gegönnt. Leider nix...


----------



## sCoPeXx (10. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Aber Volley Tore sind die geilsten  

Mal sehen ob ich es morgen nochmals zum Angeln schaffe ansonsten ist die Zeit vorbei. 

Habe viel gelernt und kann den nächsten Urlaub schon jetzt kaum erwarten.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tim1983 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Dafür müssten nur Bisse kommen  Bin gerade zurück von Klittens Dambrug, zwei Stunden abgeschneidert. Rappelvoll war es, hab aber keinen fangen sehen. Meine Frau war auch mit und hat das erste mal im Leben geangelt, hätte ihr eine dicke Forelle gegönnt. Leider nix...



Schade Michael, wäre echt schön gewesen wenn es bei deiner Frau geklappt hätte.  Einfach am Ball bleiben, dann klappt es auch mit den Forellen :m


----------



## strunz2 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Die Forellen beißen fast immer. Es gilt allerdings die Regel:
Je wärmer das Wasser um so schwerer wird es. Bei Wassertemperaturen über 20 Grad sind an manchen Tagen
die Bisse auch kaum zu spüren. Genau dann beginnt die Kunst 
die ein oder andere doch zu überlisten. Hier ist neben geeignetem Gerät (je feiner desto besser, dies gilt besonders für Rute und 
Schnur) auch die Variation der Köder, die Köderführung und
bei Power Bait die Formung des Teiges nun von noch größerer Bedeutung.
Meist sind die Forellen sehr träge und dümpeln in den Uferbereichen. Deshalb wird auch am Oxriver besser gefangen.
Dort liegt die Wassertemperatur aufgrund der ständigen Umwälzung garantiert tiefer. Besonders in den Wasserläufen sollte immer etwas gehen. 
Versucht mal ne Winklepicker mit ganz
feiner Spitze, dann kommt auch der feinste Biss noch durch.
Hauptschnur  keinesfalls über 0,20!!!


----------



## uweseeler (11. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> > Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wir konnten sowohl in Klittens als auch im Oxriver mit einer normalen Posenmontage beködert mit jeweils 2 Bienenmaden in L-Form etliche Forellen fangen. Die Grösste hatte 4 kg auf knapp 70 cm verteilt.
> >
> > Dann aber bitte Fotos, da alle anderen klagen!|wavey:
> > Gruß AAlfänger#6#6
> ...


----------



## Michael_05er (11. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Was ein Brocken, Petri Heil!


----------



## Tim1983 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Schones Teil, hat sich ja gelohnt #6


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (11. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

joo im oxriver gibbet schon paar grosse^^ ist vom juni diesen jahres.. das messer ist das grosse rapalla.


----------



## troutscout (11. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

moin jungs!! allen die noch oben sind dickes petri, tight lines und vor allen dingen schönen urlaub|wavey:frage mal wo ich die dicken dinger sehe...habt ihr mal einen tip wie man am besten die kiemen entfernt. hab jetzt meine klittens forellen in die Räuchertonne gehängt, alles super, aber ich habe offensichtlich die kiemen nicht richtig entfernt. gibt immer einen blutstreifen an der seite. nicht schlimm aber nicht schön...#dhabt ihr nen tip, oder wo ich ggfs. gucken kann?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (11. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htx8P8bDJ2o

schau da mal nach.. ich mache es ein klein wenig anders aber mit einen rutsch ist alles raus.

aber meinst du das kommt von den kiemen ich denke von der niere.?


----------



## sCoPeXx (12. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Guten Morgen, 

Heute morgen gab es zum Abschluss nochmal 2 Oxriver Forellen eine geschleppt die andere auftreibend jeweils aufn Gelben Knobi.. 

Der See war um 5.30 schon ziemlich voll muste deshalb ausweichen. Dabei wurde ich mit der größten Forele des Urlaubs belohnt zwar "nur" 54cm aber ziemlich gut genährt hatte 2,5 kg Lebendgewicht ich bin aber nicht sicher ob ich der Wage 100% trauen kann  

In allem ein Klasse Urlaub  

Viel Petri Heil allen die noch hier sind und noch hoch kommen  

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Tim1983 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Petri Patrick!
Dann hat es sich doch für Dich gelohnt, eine gute Heimreise morgen.


----------



## troutscout (12. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htx8P8bDJ2o
> 
> schau da mal nach.. ich mache es ein klein wenig anders aber mit einen rutsch ist alles raus.
> 
> aber meinst du das kommt von den kiemen ich denke von der niere.?


 

...ne nicht von der niere, muss ich mir nochmal genau angucken...aber ich meine es wäre reste von kiemen. aber, hey, dass hab ich ja noch nie gesehen!!!! wenn ich das nächste mal frisch fisch habe, teste ich das mal, danke für den tip! #6 glück auf + schönes WE allen!


----------



## mottejm (13. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo,
diese Meldung habe ich auf Facebook erhalten

Am Angelteich in Hee sind am vergangenem Wochende über 100 Tonnen  Forellen durch das Hochwasser in den Fluss Hover a gelangt die Komune  Ringkøbing hat alle Angler gebeten soviel Forellen zu fangen wie möglich  da sonst das Ökosystem Hover A gefährtet ist, es sind schon viele  Angler da, ich hab Forellen von über 2 Kg gesehen. Dies ist kein Fak.

Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass die 2 Forellenzuchtanlagen an der Hover A wohl von dem Hochwasser betroffen waren und dort die Fische entkommen sind.
Habt ihr Infos dazu. Wo kann man fangen?
Bei 100to Fisch müssten das ja manidestens 50.000 Forellen sein.

Motte


----------



## Tim1983 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hey!
Das sind ja mal krasse Infos, gibt es da auch was offizielles zu?


----------



## rainzor (13. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ich halte das Ganze für einen Fake. 
 Erst ist es ein Angelteich mit 100to Forellen, dann doch eine Forellenzucht. Und woher sollte jetzt das Hochwasser kommen? Wetter war doch recht gut.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## Michael_05er (13. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Wo ist denn diese Au? Wüsste aber auch nicht, woher gerade jetzt Hochwasser kommen soll, das Wetter ist super, seit Tagen scheint die Sonne...


----------



## Tim1983 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Das hab ich mir gleich gedacht als ich las das da kein Zeitungsartikel oder dänischer Onlinebericht zu existiert.


----------



## sCoPeXx (13. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Am Samstag hat es als ich am Oxriver war wie aus eimern gegossen die Strassen waren geflutet das hat auch der Kollege Aalfänger auch erzählt . 

Ich hätte am Donnerstag auch eine  Forelle am Fjord und die Hover å ist mit dem Ringkøbingfjord verbunden warum nicht .?!

Gruss Patrick


----------



## uweseeler (15. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Am Samstag hat es als ich am Oxriver war wie aus eimern gegossen die Strassen waren geflutet das hat auch der Kollege Aalfänger auch erzählt .
> 
> Ich hätte am Donnerstag auch eine Forelle am Fjord und die Hover å ist mit dem Ringkøbingfjord verbunden warum nicht .?!
> 
> Gruss Patrick


 
Moin,

hast du schonmal eine deiner gerade gefangen Forellen aus dem Oxriver gegessen? Habe mir neulich 2 Filets in der Pfanne zubereitet und muss sagen, dass ich die schon recht "moderig" im Geschmack empfunden habe...

Falls jemand anderes dazu etwas sagen kann, gerne...


----------



## troutscout (15. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir gleich gedacht als ich las das da kein Zeitungsartikel oder dänischer Onlinebericht zu existiert.


 
aus der Facebook-Seite von ESMARCH:

Wahnsinns-Forellenangeln in Hover Å! Es werden zurzeit tausende von Regenbogenforellen gefangen. Angelkarten können direkt neben der kleinen Brügge bei Hee gekauft werden und kosten 100 Kronen für vier Stunden Angeln. Das ESMARCH-Team wünscht euch allen viel Erfolg und Spaß 

also wohl kein fake oder da ist gerade 1. April. so schön wie es scheint, kann ich nicht glauben, dass das für das öko-system gut ist. aber ist nur mein "bauchgefühl"...petri!;+


----------



## sCoPeXx (15. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ja das Wasser hat nicht wirklich einen tollen Eindruck gemacht . Das liegt vielleicht am warmen Wetter diesen Sommer. Ich habe es viel klarer in Erinnerung gehabt . Man konnte sonst immer mit der polbrille die Fische im flusslauf suchen und gezielt anwerfen.

Ich habe die Fische noch nicht probiert meine Schwiegermutter und Oma bekommen immer die Fische und bisher habe ich noch nichts negatives gehört. 

Ich selber bin nicht so der Forellen Freund ich fange sie nur gerne 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## blue1887 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



troutscout schrieb:


> aus der Facebook-Seite von ESMARCH:
> 
> Wahnsinns-Forellenangeln in Hover Å! Es werden zurzeit tausende von Regenbogenforellen gefangen. Angelkarten können direkt neben der kleinen Brügge bei Hee gekauft werden und kosten 100 Kronen für vier Stunden Angeln. Das ESMARCH-Team wünscht euch allen viel Erfolg und Spaß
> 
> also wohl kein fake oder da ist gerade 1. April. so schön wie es scheint, kann ich nicht glauben, dass das für das öko-system gut ist. aber ist nur mein "bauchgefühl"...petri!;+



moin,ja das ist so...bin in verschiedenen DK-Urlaubs-Forum..haben schon welche ihre Fänge gepostet...na mal schauen bin ab dem 20.9 doch nochmal 1 Woche in Sondervig..vieleicht werde ich denn da mal hin...ist ja nicht weit#6


----------



## blue1887 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=224284&stc=1&d=1410802226


----------



## blue1887 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



blue1887 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=224284&stc=1&d=1410802226



so sah es an dem Tag in Hennestrand aus...unten am Cafe zum Strand..waren schon Wassermassen


----------



## Tim1983 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



blue1887 schrieb:


> so sah es an dem Tag in Hennestrand aus...unten am Cafe zum Strand..waren schon Wassermassen



Das sieht ja schon ziemlich wild aus. Ist wohl ordentlich was runter gekommen.


----------



## hechtflosse (19. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Moin Moin,
Angelockt von diesem Artikel haben wir uns am 18.09. an die Hover Au begeben. Sie ist ca 3 - 4 Meter breit mit guter Strömung. Der Angelschein ist in Hee erhältlich und kostet 100 Kronen. Mit Powerbait und Wasserkugel hatten wir innerhalb 3 Stunden schnell 12 Forellen gefangen. Alle wogen zwischen 2  - 2,5 kg. Da die Fische noch versorgt werden mussten haben wir dann die Angelei beendet #h.
Wer sich den Drill einer 2,5 kg Forelle in  einem kleinen Bach gönnen möchte sollte sich unbedingt auf den Weg machen. Inzwischen sind wohl Überlegungen da, die Zuchtforellen durch Elektrofischung aus der Au zu entfernen.  Aufgrund der vielen Angler werden vermehrt Kontrollen durchgeführt |krach:

Gruß 
Hechtflosse


----------



## Tim1983 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



hechtflosse schrieb:


> Aufgrund der vielen Angler werden vermehrt Kontrollen durchgeführt |krach:
> 
> Gruß
> Hechtflosse



Hey, 
ist doch auch nicht verkehrt wenn mehr kontrolliert wird #c


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (19. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

laut aussage eines bekannten der zur zeit vor ort ist.  der hier auch mitliest(grüss dich peter#h). istdie hover au wohl schon für touristen gesperrt.warum. so wie ich gehört habe haben sich die forellenteich betreiber bei der kommune beschwerd das sie keine umsätze mehr machten^^ kann ich nach voll ziehen. hehe. und das es wohl wirklich auf abfischen mit elektro hinaus laufen wird.:c


----------



## hechtflosse (19. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hey,
Die Parkplätze der Put and Take Seen in Sondervig und Klegod sind
Immer noch gut besucht. Sicher geht der eine oder andere Angler durch die Hover Au den Betreibern durch die Lappen #c. Ist ja auch nicht ganz billig da.

Gruß
Hechtflosse


----------



## hechtflosse (19. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ist doch auch nicht verkehrt wenn mehr kontrolliert wird #c



Sehe ich natürlich genauso 

Hechtflosse


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (19. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



hechtflosse schrieb:


> Hey,
> Die Parkplätze der Put and Take Seen in Sondervig und Klegod sind
> Immer noch gut besucht.
> Gruß
> Hechtflosse




in sondervig können die fische alle oben tod schwimmen..dann ist der teich trozdem immer noch gut besucht. dreckstümpel. war früher mal mein lieblingsteich, wohlgemerkt. aber die dümpeln alle nur oben rumm die fische.. :qund ausserdem gibt es ja nicht nur sondervig und klegod in der region. ich glob schon das sich das bemerkbar gemacht hat.



hechtflosse schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ist ja auch nicht ganz billig da.



 naja 4std in klegood oder  sondervig kosten ja bissel mehr als 4std an der hover aue. aber scheind ja vorbei zu sein.hoffe das bis zum 4 oktober das wasser kühler wird in den teichen.. dann wird abgeräumt.


----------



## troutscout (19. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> in sondervig können die fische alle oben tod schwimmen..dann ist der teich trozdem immer noch gut besucht. dreckstümpel. war früher mal mein lieblingsteich, wohlgemerkt. aber die dümpeln alle nur oben rumm die fische.. :qund ausserdem gibt es ja nicht nur sondervig und klegod in der region. ich glob schon das sich das bemerkbar gemacht hat.
> 
> ....da hast du recht. zumindest im juli war das so. zwar total gepflegt die anlage, aber in das wasser kann man keine 2 cm reingucken und die torpedos sind immer oben. wenn dann am hinteren ende sonst wenig...;-)
> 
> WIR sind die GEilsten...tight lines und meinen neid die noch oben sind!


----------



## derkleine (23. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Leute,

ich hab ein bisschen mitgelesen, super Thread! Bitte im nächsten Jahr wieder einen aufmachen, ich fahre 2015 in ein Ferienhaus 200m vom Angelsee Klegod entfernt.

Wer kennt den See und kann schon mal was dazu sagen? 

VG,
derkleine


----------



## sCoPeXx (23. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hi

Ich denke doch das 2015 einen neuen gibt  

So zum See ich war ein paar mal da und war nie sonderlich erfolgreich... Die Anlage ist gepflegt und Fisch ist drin. Ich würde lieber ein paar km mehr fahren entweder den Oxriver oder Klittens in Argab besuchen das sind meine Favoriten ( auch wenn ich dieses Jahr das erste mal am Klittens war und nichts gefangen habe) sehr schöne Anlage und mit guten Fischen besetzt  

Gruß Patrick


----------



## derkleine (23. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Danke schon mal für die erste Meinung. Klittens ist auch recht nah dran, und Oxriver 20 Minuten mit dem Auto. Also alles machbar. 

Ist eben nur so, dass Klegod zu Fuß in 200 Metern erreichbar ist... da werde ich es auf jeden Fall als "Frühsport" versuchen. 

Oxriver will ich auf jeden Fall einmal sehen und Klittens auch, weil da ja auch Salzwasser drin sein soll. Ich wäre auf die geschmacklichen Unterschiede gespannt.

Wer noch was zu Klegod berichten kann... ich bin weiter Neugierig: 

das sind ja zwei Seen, wo sind die Unterschiede? Besatz? Tiefe? Angelkarten am Automaten kaufen?

VG,
derkleine


----------



## Naish82 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Jup, Angelkarte gibt´s im Automaten.
War 2 Wochen im August in Spuckweite zum Teich in Klegod.
4-5 mal dort gewesen, sowohl als "Frühsport" vorm Brötchen holen als auch Abends.
Nichts gefangen, 2 mal nen Nachläufer gehabt, jedoch war es die Wochen vorher auch brutal heiß in DK.
War nur mit Spinnern/Wobblern unterwegs, jedoch wurde auch sonst in meinem beisein nichts gefangen.
Fisch war allerdings ohne Ende im Teich, lag also nicht am Besatz.
Anlage ist sehr gepflegt, beides künstliche Teiche ohne ne besondere Struktur würd ich behaupten. Teiche sind durch 2 fette Rohre miteinander verbunden, sehr trübe Brühe...

Bin dann lieber Kitesurfen gegangen...


----------



## sCoPeXx (23. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ja das war ziemlich warm als ich vor 2 Wochen oben war waren die Forellen zwischen 6 und 7 in beiß Laune sobald die Sonne da war wurde es ruhig. 

Bin immer um 4 30 los um spätestens um 6 am Wasser zu sein und um 8 brötchen kaufen und heim zur Frau nachmittags und Abends war ich lieber auf Barsch angeln  

Gruß


----------



## derkleine (23. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Barsch im Fjord oder wo? 

Da ich ende Juni/ Anfang Juli fahre, wird es wahrscheinlich noch nicht so warm sein.

Gruß


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (23. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

dieses jahr im juni /juli war bomben wetter und sehr warm.noch 11 tage dann bin ich wieder im gelobten forellen land.. schade das ich das an der hover aue nicht mehr erleben darf.naja egal.. müssen halt die vollen teiche abgefischt werden..


----------



## Tim1983 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hey,
bei uns sind es noch 18 Tage bis wir endlich wieder für 2 Wochen vor Ort sind :vik:


----------



## sCoPeXx (24. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@ forellenkiler mach dir nichts draus ich habe erst als ich daheim war davon erfahren  die Seen sind doch auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Dr. Komix (24. September 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Am sa greifen wir ein.


----------



## Chrissi9776 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hmm,

keiner mehr da oben unterwegs?

Fahren am 18.10. hoch

LG
Chrissi


----------



## Enno33 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Moin Moin,
fahre am Samstag einmal hoch um Unser Ferienhaus anzumieten und dann haben wir ab 18.10. eine Woche Familienurlaub mit Angelzeit .
War Anfang September schon oben eine Wenig an den Puffs unterwegs.Gefangen Wurde wenig bis gar nix.
Ich War zwar der Vogel  mit der Fliegenrute der an Klittens Dambrug ein paar Forellen zum mitkommen überredet hat, doch der Rest der Angler an den Seen war sehr enttäuscht bis frustriert das nix ging.
Ein wenig ging aber überall ,die allgegenwärtigen Russen fingen immer ein paar Forellen wenn auch weniger als in den Jahren zuvor.
Naturköder fingen eigentlich immer besser als Paste in allen Farben und Gerüchen.
Bei den Fliegen auch eher kleinste Nymphen und Trockenfliegen statt volumige oder Gummibandstreamer.
Wollte hier jetzt nicht schlau sabbeln war nur das was ich die tage 
für mich gesehen habe.
Für alle die noch oben sind Petri Heil oder für die Fusselwerfer tight lines.
Schönen Abend 
Enno


----------



## Multe (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ist zwar nicht am Ringkøbingfjord aber.......
http://www.simonsputandtake.dk/
hier habe ich keine Probleme. 
Die Fische sind sogar im Hochsommer immer aktiv.
Jetzt erst wurden wieder einige neue DK Rekorde gefangen.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Simons-Put-and-Take/269677959879652?fref=nf


----------



## Spitzenstädter (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Jup, Angelkarte gibt´s im Automaten.
> War 2 Wochen im August in Spuckweite zum Teich in Klegod.
> 4-5 mal dort gewesen, sowohl als "Frühsport" vorm Brötchen holen als auch Abends.
> Nichts gefangen, 2 mal nen Nachläufer gehabt, jedoch war es die Wochen vorher auch brutal heiß in DK.
> ...



Moin Moin,

wir waren zu Viert am 24.09. am Klegod P&T vor Ort und es ging uns genauso.
Über 3h wurde per Fliege/Nymphe/Streamer, Sbiro mit PB/ Spinner, Pose mit Wurm/ PB, Grund mit PB auftreibend und normalen Spinnern/Wobblern versucht, die Forellen zu überlisten.
Auch wir mussten ansehen wie sich die Fetten übers Wasser schoben und scheinbar die wenigen Sonnenstrahlen die durchkamen, genossen. Nachläufer gab es einige. Man musste eher aufpassen keine Forelle in den Rücken oder in die Seite zu haken...
es war wirklich deprimierend.
Letztendlich konnte eine Forelle doch noch an Land gezogen werden. Gefangen direkt beim Wasserrad am vorderen Teich auf Spinner... 
Die Anlage ist ansonsten sehr sauber, das Wasser wie gesagt relativ trüb.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

so gestern 4 std huver au gewesen mit 3 mann. 2 forellen. also das meiste ist raus oder auf den ganzen kms verteilt. wir sind gestern 5 km gelaufen an der au. heute wissen wir noch nicht wo es hingehen soll. der wind ist sehr stark.. denke bei klittens fliegt dir der helm weg. noo ist da noch nicht so anfällig.. bericht kommt noch.


----------



## AAlfänger (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



> Ich War zwar der Vogel  mit der Fliegenrute der an Klittens Dambrug ein  paar Forellen zum mitkommen überredet hat, doch der Rest der Angler an  den Seen war sehr enttäuscht bis frustriert


Ich hatte jedenfalls noch eine gefangen! Zwei Tage später in Lodberg Hede das gleiche Spiel, frau und Tochter haben sich schlapp gelacht, wie die Forellen um meinen Köder schwammen! Aber zwei Fliegenfischer haben ihre Forellen gefangen#6! Seit 3 Wochen bin ich jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer einer Fliegenrute:vik: und nach fleißigem Üben habe ich gestern in 2 Std. 2 schöne Lachsforellen damit gefangen, mit Trockenfliege#6.
Ich hätte nie gedacht, das das so ein geiles Angeln ist, hätte man schon eher machen können(Müssen)

Gruß AAlfänger#h


----------



## Enno33 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Na das doch prima.
Mit genau dieser Motivation habe Ich mir vor ein paar Jahren auch son" wedel "Stock gekauft und dann mehr schlecht als recht geübt.
Aber mit der ersten Forelle auf Fliege ist man dazu verdammt sich beim Angeln mit Wurm und Paste zu langweilen.
Besser wird es nur noch einmal wenn die eigenen Fliegen den erfolg bringen
Willkommen im Kreis der Fussel Werfer
Enno


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

hmm paste lief gut.  6 feine in argab. nix fliege powerbait rulez.  kommt immer drauf an, wenn jeder seine angelart beherrscht ist jede angellei fein. ob fliege opder powerbait.. es gibt auch tage da badet der fliegenangler seine fliegen ohne erfolg .. klar wetter war die letzten 3 monate sehr warm..  .. aber habe  auch schon sehr viele fliegenangler leer nach hause gehen sehen.


----------



## AAlfänger (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ich gebe dir uneingeschränkt recht, es ist nur die Art der Angelei, die wie auch Enno beschreibt Spaß macht. Sonst soll jeder so angeln, wie er möchte#6#6#6#6#6! Wir haben bei klittens auch schon mit Pose und Pilotkugel gefischt und gefangen, während andere auf Grund leer ausgingen.

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## SnowHH1991 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Moin Moin,

bei uns geht es am WE auch endlich wieder los zum alljährlichen Familienurlaub. Wir werden eine Woche in Bjerregaard verweilen.#6

Ich wollte es speziell am Klittens probieren. Kann jemand was aktuelles berichten? Die Forellen dürften ja so langsam wieder aktiver werden. 

Ich wollte es hauptsächlich mit kleinen Wobblern, wie den Salmos versuchen. Darf ich dort mit 2 Drillingen fischen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß,

Timo


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

heute sturm und starker regen 1,5 std klittens dambrug 2 forellen eine davon 4,5 kg auf schwarzen powerbait.


----------



## porscher (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@ forellenkiler
wie ist dein fazit der woche?


----------



## Enno33 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/11/e003f790981bf7e99de11c1811d45b5f.jpg

3std klittens zum Warmmachen für nächste Woche .
Ein bisschen windig und ein bisschen Sonne.
= toller Tag


----------



## porscher (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

petri! sieht echt gut aus! da sind schon schöne fische dabei!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@porscher.. mein fazit der woche..  ist bescheiden. wetter war sehr unbveständig..   viel wind.. tagsüber sonne und wind.. abends gewitter und starkregen in der nacht. fische waren leider nicht in beisslaune .. für alle die oben sind nicht schleppen stand angeln ist angesagt oder streamer  bzw fliege. obwohl auf dunklere farben  lief auch etwas.. schwarz oder grau  smokle fire silver.. aber wie im sommer   nöö    dagegen war es sehr schlecht.


----------



## SnowHH1991 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> @porscher.. mein fazit der woche..  ist bescheiden. wetter war sehr unbveständig..   viel wind.. tagsüber sonne und wind.. abends gewitter und starkregen in der nacht. fische waren leider nicht in beisslaune .. für alle die oben sind nicht schleppen stand angeln ist angesagt oder streamer  bzw fliege. obwohl auf dunklere farben  lief auch etwas.. schwarz oder grau  smokle fire silver.. aber wie im sommer   nöö    dagegen war es sehr schlecht.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Heute Morgen vorm Frühstück auch für 3 Stunden bei Klittens gewesen. Konnte 3 schöne Fische verhaften - 2 davon stehend - eine extrem langsam mit der Wasserkugel geschleppt.

Beste Grüße,

Timo


----------



## Spitzenstädter (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Enno33 schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/11/e003f790981bf7e99de11c1811d45b5f.jpg
> 
> 3std klittens zum Warmmachen für nächste Woche .
> Ein bisschen windig und ein bisschen Sonne.
> = toller Tag



Petri !
Alle 5 auf Trockenfliege?


----------



## Enno33 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Danke,
Nee komischerweise fange ich immer öfter auf selbstgebaute.
Das wasserschwein wollte einen orangen Marabou Streamer mit klingelkopf.
Der Rest auf kleine Nymphen mit viel Glitzer in grau-grün oder Orange.
Beim letzten Mal ging gut auf Braun und grüne Nymphen.
Nächste Woche wird mal aktiv angegriffen.
Wie ging denn die Tage ?sind ja genug Angler oben stellt doch mal ein paar Meldungen an.
Gerne auch Infos vom hochgelobten Oxriver.
Oder aus Stauning.
Einfach mal alles
Danke schön.


----------



## DiegoM (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo liebe Dänemark-Freunde,

mein erster Beitrag und direkt "drängt" es...Sorry dafür!

Ein Freund und ich sind mit unseren Frauen zur Zeit in Bjerregard (bis Samstag noch). Da ich früher viel mit meinem Vater angeln war (Rhein, Norwegen) etc., habe ich auf Verdacht 2 Posenruten und eine Spinnrute eingepackt. Mein Kumpel ist sozusagen blutiger Anfänger. Wir haben in den letzten Tag am Fjord in Nymindegard einige Barsche gefangen und gestern den Tag an der Hover Au im Regen, leider ohne jeglichen Erfolg, verbracht. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

Morgen würden wir gerne an einen der Forellenseen. Habe mir soweit hier einiges durchgelesen, leider überfordert mich die Qual der Wahl, weswegen ich nach euren Ratschlägen frage:

Wir würden gerne an einen nicht so überlaufenen See.
Wir haben bisher noch nie geschleppt, sondern eher passiv mit Rute, Wurm und Made gefischt, abgesehen von der Spinnrute mit Wobbler und Blinker.

Klittens ist natürlich ziemlich nah, aber irgendwie sagt uns das nicht so 100% zu. 
Empfand den Orredso in Norre Nebel als passend für uns, jedoch habe ich bei den fishingfour gelesen, dass dieser doch schwierig zu befischen sei, also für uns Greenhorns wohl eher nix...

Etwas "natürliches" wäre schön, soweit man das bei den Put&Takes sagen kann.

Vielleicht fällt euch beim Lesen ja direkt ein super Tipp ein, wären jedenfalls dankbar!

Bis dann,

Matthias


----------



## Enno33 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Moin Moin,
Versucht doch mal hemmet Strand der ist nicht so groß recht nett angelegt und mit gutem Besatz.(Stand Herbst 2013) netter Besitzer mit großem richtig schickem Hund ( der will nur spielen)) 60 -70kg Bordeaux Dogge . Suuuper
Viele Bäume um den Teich schön geschützt  sehr "natürlich "

Zum Angeln wie gesagt kleinerer Teich bis zu 3 m tief und mit vielen Ecken in denen die Trutten stehen.
Die Paste Fraktion immer an den Kanten längs 50 cm unter der Oberfläche , gerne auch mit bienenmade.
Mit Fliege rosa oder giftgrüne.
Viel Glück
Und Fänge bitte einstellen


----------



## DiegoM (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp, Enno!

Würden das gerne morgen dort probieren, aber noch eine Frage:
Die Suche ergab in Hemmet 2 Seen... einmal Duedal Fiskesø
Kirkehøjvej 26 und einmal Hemmet Fiskesø
Svinkvej 1.

Welchen meinst du denn? 

LG


----------



## Enno33 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Svinkvej


----------



## DiegoM (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Also, der See hat uns sehr gut gefallen, genau das, was wir wollten! Danke für den Tipp!

Gefangen wurde allgemein ziemlich mau, bei uns (vielmehr bei meinem Kumpel) waren es 2 ordentliche Forellen, die sich gerade im Backofen aufwärmen...mehr als ein Fisch pro Person gab es auch bei den anderen Leuten am See nicht.

Beide haben auf gelbe Paste gebissen (ohne Schleppen). Wurm ergab außer einer Rotfeder (immerhin von mir!) nicht einen Biss, Blinker und Wobbler nix....

Alles in allem fand ich den See super, hadere aber noch mit meinem Ergebnis.

Für uns geht es Samstag heim, werden aber auf jeden Fall wieder in die Region kommen, da es uns, auch ohne die tollen Angelmöglichkeiten, sehr gut gefallen hat.

LG,
Matthias


----------



## Enno33 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Naja eine pro Angler ist doch so wie es momentan überall zu hören ist schon mal prima.
Petri zu den Trutten und guten Hunger.


----------



## SnowHH1991 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Moin Moin,

so heute ist auch bei uns leider schon der letze Abend. Wir waren diese Woche 4 Mal bei Klittens und wir hatten eigentlich immer unseren Fisch. Allgemein muss ich sagen, dass ich während der Woche immer Aktivität gesehen habe - keine Massenfänge- aber irgendwo hatte immer irgendwer etwas. 

Heute haben wir am Nachmittag noch einmal für 3 Stunden in den Abend geangelt. Was soll ich sagen: Mein Cousin, der die ganze Woche Schneider geblieben ist (Geschichten die nur das Angeln schreibt :m) schiesst zum "Abangeln" noch einmal den Vogel ab (siehe Bild). Was ein Wasserschwein!

Ps: Alle Forellen haben wir entweder langsam mit Wasserkugel & Paste geschleppt oder ruhend gefangen

Gruß,

Timo


----------



## porscher (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

petri!!! die hat doch bestimmt 5-6 kilo, oder?


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@SnowHH1991
Petri an deinen Cousin #6


----------



## SnowHH1991 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> petri!!! die hat doch bestimmt 5-6 kilo, oder?



Ich werde es ausrichten . Können leider nur schätzen. Denke aber, das kommt hin!


----------



## eike (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Schöner Fisch sag mal welchen Teich habt ihr bevorzugt beangelt den gerade zu oder den rechten Teich fahre vom 1.11.14 bis 8.11.14 nach Argab


----------



## Enno33 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ja geiles Teil. Petri zum wasserschwein

So Urlaub hat begonnen mit ein wenig 
Kopfweh 2 Std an den Teich.
Windig wie sau aber doch ein paar zum mitnehmen überreden können.
Sind doch reichlich Angler unterwegs
Aber sind ja auch Ferien.
Werde so fleißig wie möglich berichten die Woche.


----------



## SnowHH1991 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



eike schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch sag mal welchen Teich habt ihr bevorzugt beangelt den gerade zu oder den rechten Teich fahre vom 1.11.14 bis 8.11.14 nach Argab



Wir haben ausschliesslich im rechten Teich gefischt!


----------



## eike (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Enno wo gefischt und in welchem Teich super Fische


----------



## Enno33 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@eike klittens put take einmal um beide Teiche .

Heute einmal mit Frau und Kind  los der kleine Mann mit der ersten eigenen Rute (ultralight spinning)  und wirft mit 5 schon wie ein großer  (Stolz wie Oskar)
Fische gabs für uns nicht dauert aber sicher bei ihm nicht lange.

aber gefangen wurde überall ein wenig aber niemand der sich besackt hat.
Wetter wird die Tage eher bescheiden mit viel Wind aber das kennen wir ja.


----------



## eike (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

hey Enno warst du auch mal an anderen Teichen oder nur in Klittens komme übrigens mit 4 Kindern deshalb möchte ich unbedingt das die auch was fangen


----------



## Enno33 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo Eike,
Ich bin eigentlich immer verstreut um den ganzen Fjord an den Teichen unterwegs.
Fahren ja auch seit über 30 Jahren hier hoch.mit Kindern gerne auch mal Stauning oder Sondervig am Golfplatz wegen Spielplatz,außerdem genug Platz das die auch mal werfen können.
Oder gerne mal auf der linken Seite vor ringkøbing hinter dem Bauernhof sehr schön ruhig.(nur bitte nicht versuchen die sanitären Anlagen zu nutzen ).


----------



## eike (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Es gibt doch auch noch einen direkt in Hvide Sande unten der war früher immer gut oder ist der zu.Sondervig war ich sonst auch immer aber da sagt man hier im Forum das voll mit Fisch ist und die Forellen nur ober an der Oberfläche herumdümpeln


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Enno33 schrieb:


> Hallo Eike,
> Sondervig am Golfplatz wegen .
> Oder gerne mal auf der linken Seite vor ringkøbing hinter dem Bauernhof sehr schön ruhig.(nur bitte nicht versuchen die sanitären Anlagen zu nutzen ).



 dixie klo^^

am golfplatz ist der lodbjerghede teich.. der sondervig teich ist der mit der brücke..

enno warst du ende mai schon vorort oder verwechsel ich dich da gerade.?


----------



## Enno33 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Moin Moin,
Nein im Mai waren wir dieses Jahr nicht hier da wedelt wohl noch jemand anders.

Heute hat der junge Mann im strömenden Regen mit mittlerem Sturm seine erste Forelle gefangen.
Stolz
Und ne halbe Stunde später noch ein Aal der aber wieder kleine Fische fressen darf.( 20-25cm)
Papa hat heut wegen dem Wind mal die 8ter rausgeholt und im Wind noch 2 zum Landgang übergeredet.
Foto durfte natürlich nicht fehlen.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/21/1b9feb785dfcde72d8844fe8b117b2f1.jpg
Ach so waren in Sondervig.
Bei dem Wetter kann man das mal machen ist die ja doch oft sehr voll
Gruß
Enno


----------



## porscher (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

dickes perti vor allem an den nachwuchs!


----------



## Snoopy76 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo zusammen! Schöne Runde hier.... 
Bin ab Samstag auch mal wieder in Hvide Sande... Wie ich ja lese, ist noch nicht richtig was los an den Teichen. 
Wie "Eike" schon fragte, gibt es noch den Teich direkt in Hvide Sande unten bei der Räucherei? 
Dort habe ich vor 2 oder 3 Jahren noch recht große Brocken gelandet.... Aber der Besitzer sagte damals, er wüsste noch nicht ob er weiter macht und wenn nur mit 500 g Forellen.... 
War zwar kein schöner Teich, aber das Wasser und der Besatz war super... Und man ist nie ohne Fisch gegangen....
Freue mich auf ne Antwort
und wünsche allen stramme Schnüre!
Gruß Sven


----------



## AAlfänger (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo,
den Teich gibt es noch, aber er wird kaum noch besetzt da der Teich immer wieder von Leuten heimgesucht wurde, die Nachts kommen und mit anderen Methoden fischen und das bezahlen vergessen! #q#q#q#q#qIch war dieses Jahr zweimal dort, und es waren bloß ein paar Angler dort, die auch nichts gefangen haben!

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## porscher (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

dort werden auch die ehemaligen zuchtteiche als angelteich genutzt. man hat nun einen zusammenhängenden "großen" teich dort.


----------



## LAC (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

hallo snopy, 
der teich ist noch da und es wird auch noch geangelt dort, wie jedoch aalfänger berichtet, wurde dort sehr viele fische geklaut - schon zur anfangszeit an, als man noch per kg den fisch dort bezahlte, wurden die fische im auto versteckt, damit sie nicht berechnet wurden, war zusätzlich noch eine schnäppchenjagd. So wie man mir berichtet hat, haben die schlauen angler bzw. macher, sich sogar im internet darüber unterhalten und die besten verstecke sich gegenseitig gepostet,. Sie haben sich schlau gemacht, wie man mehr bekommt für den preis. 
 Schlaue jungs, die glauben andere liefen alle blind rum und nur sie wissen wie es geht.
Ich hatte mich mal mit dem eigentümer unterhalten - er kannte diese machenschaften - hat dann das angel- bzw. verkaufssystem etwas geändert.

Wenn dort immer noch von angler fische geklaut werden, sollte der inhaber mal konatkstreifen anlegen, damit nachts, wenn die "schlauen füchse" kommen, ein flutlicht angeht und ein blaues rundumlicht, wie es die polizei hat oder sie dumm sterben lassen, dass der inhaber über ein kontaktstreifen ein signal bekommt - dann wird er informiert, daß die "schlauen füches" wieder da sind, dann kann er sie auf frischer tat ertappen.
Inzwischen sind einige anler so im rausch und gierig nach fisch, daß man diese fischteiche besser vor ungewünschte angler sichern muss, als vor graureiher und komorane. 
Ich hoffe ja nicht, daß sich einige angesprochen fühlen, da dieses natürlich keine angler aus dem anglerboard machen, diese bösen jungs sind in anderen foren unterwegs. Hier sucht man nur hot spots. :q wo man schnell viele fische fangen kann.:q wenn´s geht umsonst.


----------



## AAlfänger (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo,
was Lac hier postet kann ich nur bestätigen! Vor zwei Jahren haben meine Kollegen und ich dort im Mai auch geangelt und auch gefangen! Merkwürdiger Weise saßen dort Angler an der Fjordseite der Anlage und haben dort ihre Heringe sauber gemacht|supergri|supergri, der Blick war aber mehr auf die Teichanlage gerichtet, als auf ihr Tun! Wenn wir in Hvide Sande unsere Heringe säubern wollen, haben wir garantiert bessere Stellen,um ans Wasser zu kommen und turnen nicht auf Steinen herum!!!!!
Allerdings hatte ich dieses Jahr im Mai und auch im August den Eindruck, das der Anteil der östlichen Mitmenschen sich merklich verringert hat, was ja auch nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil wäre.#6
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Snoopy76 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten! 

Ja so in der Art berichtete der Eigentümer mir auch vor zwei Jahren.... Auch wenn der Teich und das alte Zuchtbecken nicht der schönste Ort sind, hat es mir immer Spaß gemacht dort zu Angeln, da bei dollen Wind hinter der 2 m hohen Düne immer noch ein angenehmer Platz zum Wurm Baden war! ;-) 
Schade das manche Menschen leider die gutgläubigen Eigentümer schröpfen und damit anderen den Spaß verderben.... 
Die Fische waren dort qualitätsmäßig immer gut... allein dadurch das das Fjordwasser immer durch die Anlage fließt.
Allerdings kann ich mich nicht mehr an die Zeit erinnern das da mal nach Kilo abgerechnet wurde!
Muss aber schon einige Jahre her sein oder ich habe in dem Jahr vielleicht nicht geangelt.... 
Fahre in die Ecke schon 15 Jahre, habe aber nicht jedes Jahr die Angeln mit gehabt... 
Habe mir gestern hier die komplette Unterhaltung mal durchgelesen, habt hier echt ne nette Runde! 
Ich werde Samstag mal mein Glück versuchen, ob die Dänischen Forellen auch noch an meine Tubertini S 22 ran gehen..... 
Da der Hering nicht mehr so richtig will und ich nicht wirklich ein Brandungsangler bin.... Werde ich nach Argab zum See mal schauen, der liegt direkt gegenüber von unserem Haus.... 
Aber werde auch mal zum Hafen fahren und nach dem rechten schauen.... und natürlich mir den Forellenteich ansehen....
Werde auch mal Berichten was da geht.... 
Habe aber immer ein offenes Ohr für Jute Tipps....

Lg Sven


----------



## Enno33 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Moin Moin ,

Ja die guten schlauen.Auch auf die Gefahr mal wieder ein wenig dicke Luft zu produzieren.
Leute benehmt euch wie auch ihr euer Eigentum behandelt sehen wollt und schwupp keine Probleme mit keinem Betreiber.
Ich spreche auch ein wenig Dänisch und versuche das hier oben immer anzuwenden.
Die Betreiber reden deutlich freier über probleme  mit den Kunden wenn sie es auf Dänisch tun können da oft ihr Deutsch nicht so gut ist.
Am meisten ärgert es sie das die überall angeschlagenen Regeln nicht beachtet werden,die reinigungsplätze nicht ordentlich sind und das der Müll an den Anlagen liegengelassen wird.
WIR ALLE SORGEN SELBST FÜR SAUBERE TEICHANLAGEN  MIT GUTEM BESATZ.
Wir hier an der Küste haben den "Küsten Knigge " ein paar nette Ideen zum benimm am Wasser so etwas sucht man hier an den Teichen leider vergeblich wäre aber ne schöne Sache.
Ich gucke mir das hier immer sehr gerne an aber sehr oft werden die bösen russen oder Polen angeprangert während man fix versucht die lethargische Forelle am Rand noch fix zu Keschern oder mit nem Blinker oder Spinner zu Haken!
Es gibt immer ein paar von den schlauen oder auch von den Kriminellen es liegt aber immer an uns ob wir auf Dauer mit Ihnen über einen Kamm geschert werden wollen.
Das musste einfach mal raus ,vielleicht geht es euch ja ähnlich auch ohne das ihr das mal schreibt 
 .
Entschuldigung 
Jetzt die interessanten Sachen.
2 std sondervig mit meiner Frau sie 2 Stück auf grüne Paste und ich 2 auf Fliege gelb und grün.
Schöne Tiere eine kleine mit nem Kilo  3 Stück zwischen 2,8-3,5 kg.
Leider keine Fotos da mein iPhone gestern in der Tasche den freischwimmer gemacht hat und das Tablet nicht mit war.


----------



## rainzor (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

So wie ich gehört habe, sind aber nicht die unehrlichen Angler das Problem. Sondern bandenmäßig organisierte Gruppen, die Nachts Netze durch die Teiche ziehen. 
 Und die Teiche direkt in HS sind natürlich durch ihre recht schmale Bauweise ideal für solche Machenschaften.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



rainzor schrieb:


> So wie ich gehört habe, sind aber nicht die unehrlichen Angler das Problem. Sondern bandenmäßig organisierte Gruppen, die Nachts Netze durch die Teiche ziehen.
> Und die Teiche direkt in HS sind natürlich durch ihre recht schmale Bauweise ideal für solche Machenschaften.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 gebe dir da recht so ist es dem betreiber ergangen am hafen.bei nacht und nebel die dicken schweine rausgeholt.. und ja früher gab es noch das kilo angeln.. kronen fürs kilo.

 in sondervig kamen wir morgens an.. da war das hälterbecken aufgebrochen.. .. seitdem hat der da auch keine fische  mehr drinne.klegod ,alle in der ecke haben schon jede menge fisch verloren durch diebe.und wer darf des zahlen ??joo wir.schade.

 naja der in hafen kann sehr gut deutsch(vor allem wenn er über den leuchturm plaudert) und der alte herr in argab.. mann haben wir schon geplaudert.über unsere hunde.. angeln war neben sache..

allen vorort dicke fische.
 nächstes jahr geht es wieder für 5 wochen nach dk aufs jahr verteilt.. start.. 16.05.2015


----------



## LAC (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@Snoppi 76
 Es waren die ersten jahre, wo er nach kg abgerechnet hat, damals war alles noch anders, da hatte er auch große probleme im sommer mit dem sauerstoff, die fische schwammen kiel oben, wenn die tage sehr warm waren, dieses hat er inzwischen gut im griff bekommen, durch eine elektr. anlage. 
 Wobei du mit deinen gedanken nicht ganz richtig liegst, wenn du glaubst, dass es den forellen gut tut, wenn das wasser vom fjord durch die anlage fließt - da ist zwar dann bewegung drin, wobei die qualität an warmen tagen nicht die beste ist, der fjord ist ein flacher fjord. Über 50 % der wasserfläche ist nicht tiefer als 1,5 m und die sichtweite war mal 1,5 m, sie ist dann auf 0,50 m geschrumpft, die pflanzen - die durch ihre wurzeln den boden gefestigt haben starben ab und beim sturm wurde der bodenschlamm aufgewühlt, der fjord entwickelte sich zum schlammloch. Die eier vom held verpilzten usw. usw. Es war ein kreislauf des todes, deshalb werden jetzt die schleusen nicht mehr für die landwirte betätigt, wasser raus, damit sie trockene wiesen bekommen,  sondern im sinne der natur, damit sich wieder eine robuste brackwasserflora aus seegras und anderen pflanzen  entwickeln kann - sie sind auf dem wege der besserung, die sichtweite ist inzwischen um 1 m, dieses nur am rande erwähnt.
 Bereffend der besonderen personen, zu denen sich keiner zählt. Vor wenigen wochen führte ich ein gespräch mit einen anderen betreiber, der einen forellenteich in nr. nebel hat, der erzählte mir auch einige interessante geschichten, was sich so angler alles ausdenken, damit sie an fisch kommen aber auch über weibliche wesen die geangelt haben, die zu faul waren zur toilette zu gehen und einfach in der anlage das höschen runtergezogen haben und es plätschern lassen. Stink sauer war er, über solch eine frechheit.
 Dieses sollte sie doch lieber zuhause machen z.b. im sofa, dann wird es ihnen warm ums "herz" und sie können sich den film ohne unterbrechung ansehen.
 Gruß


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @Snoppi 76
> dieses hat er inzwischen gut im griff bekommen, durch eine elektr. anlage.




die anlage läuft schon bestimmt 5 jahre nicht mehr.. das becken beim einlauf abgeflacht wurde,|wavey:


----------



## Snoopy76 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Wir werden sehen was geht..... #c


----------



## LAC (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@ Forellenkiler
 ich kann es nicht genau sagen, wann es war, jedenfalls habe ich eine elektr. anlage gesehen, dort wo die fische gehältert werden und man nicht angeln darf - dort waren die fische munter. Das genügt, wenn man sie dann umsetzt für die angler- können sie es sicherlich aushalten bis sie am haken hängen. 
 Zum fang, kann ich nichts sagen, ich habe erst  zweimal vor zig jahren dort geangelt und auch was gefangen, als noch nach kg abgerechnet wurde, wobei ich mehrmals dort angler besucht habe und mir mal alles angeschaut habe - habe festgestellt, dass von der hütte aus. in der oberen rechten ecke gut gefangen wurde.
 So wie mir berichtet wurde, soll auch diese put und take anlage gut sein, 
http://www.kloevergaarden.com/


----------



## AAlfänger (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Enno33 schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> Ja die guten schlauen.Auch auf die Gefahr mal wieder ein wenig dicke Luft zu produzieren.
> Leute benehmt euch wie auch ihr euer Eigentum behandelt sehen wollt und schwupp keine Probleme mit keinem Betreiber.
> ...


Besser kann man es nicht sagen!!!!!#6#6#6
MFG AAlfänger


----------



## Snoopy76 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo, 

ihr lieben und an die, die es nicht sind, aber doch interessiert.
Nach ganz entspannter Anfahrt nach Årgab (direkt neben Hvide Sand, ca. 1 km südlich) Ankunft ca. 16 Uhr. Wurde das Haus mit dem Auto Inhalt gefüllt. Dann wurde Brennholz besorgt, der leckere Joghurt geholt und noch kurz vor Sonnenuntergang der Forellen Teich im Hafen neben der Räucherei besichtigt. 

Für alle die noch nicht da waren oder schon etwas länger nicht mehr da geangelt haben. Zum letzten Jahr hat sich geändert, dass scheinbar nur noch in dem Zuchtbecken direkt rechts an der Brücke Besatzfisch drin ist. Die andern beiden alten Zuchtbecken in Richtung Angelteich sind auch zum Angeln freigegeben. (Für die, die den Teich von den letzten Jahren kennen. Davon war das linke Zuchtbecken die letzten 3 Jahre schon zum Angeln frei). 

Es war dort eine Familie mit 4 Personen die gerade zusammen räumten.
Nach kurzen Gespräch waren alle wichtigen Eckdaten geklärt.... 
Sie hatten mit 3 Mann und 1 Frau geangelt, 3 Stunden, hatten 7 richtig schöne Forellen (alle ca. gleich groß, 3-4 Kg das Stück) konnte man nicht meckern. 
Angeltechnik, alle mit Teig geschleppt.... unterschiedliche Farben
Spio im Bereich von 0,5 - 1,5 m.

Nach dem es jetzt noch etwas mehr in den Fingern juckte, dass man auch am liebsten loslegen wollte, wurde es aber erstmal dunkel... 
(P.S. Preise sind so geblieben.  6 Std. 30,- €, 3 Std. 15,- € und zwischen Bereiche auch möglich, aber die habe ich mir nicht gemerkt. Angeln darf man von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang)

Kurzes Fazit, Teich ist anscheinend noch besetzt und man kann auch Kampfstarke große Forellen fangen. 

So, genug geschrieben, werde morgen weiter berichten. Ob ich auch was aus dem Teich bekomme und was an dem Teich in Årgab los ist.

Zum guten Schluss... Heringe sind vermutlich noch nicht da oder die Robben haben sich alle geholt..... An der Schleuse wurde laut Aussage von der Familie heute keiner gefangen.

Bleibt munter und stramme Schnüre!

Lg Sven


----------



## anschmu (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ihr redet immer vom Teich in Hvide Sande , ich seh da nur gemauerte Zuchtbecken ! Da zu angeln ist , wie Fisch bei Edeka zukaufen ! Nix für mich !


----------



## Snoopy76 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



anschmu schrieb:


> Ihr redet immer vom Teich in Hvide Sande , ich seh da nur gemauerte Zuchtbecken ! Da zu angeln ist , wie Fisch bei Edeka zukaufen ! Nix für mich !



Die sind nicht gemauert, und der hintere Teich ist ein normaler. 

Aber natürlich jeder wie er mag..... 

Lg Sven


----------



## AAlfänger (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann Sven nur bestätigen! Wie wir vor zwei Jahren dort geangelt haben, haben wir auch schöne Forellen der Gr.3-4kg gefangen. Auch andere haben ihre Forellen dort gefangen und waren zufrieden!#6#6 Die Forellen wurden auch alle in dem Naturteich, der auch mit dem Fjord verbunden ist gefangen! Die Anlage besteht nicht nur aus gemauerten Becken!
Der Besitzer ist ein sehr netter Mann, der natürlich durch die Raubzüge, die dort stattfanden sehr erbost war und somit war es verständlich, wenn der Besatz nicht mehr so war, wie gewohnt! Der Naturteich selber ist sehr sauber und nicht verkrautet und man sieht schon das der Eigentümer ihn auch pflegt.#6 Da er einen sehr schönen großen Hund hat, währe es doch prima, wenn mal der eine oder andere nichtzahlende (Fischer) mit dem in freundlichen Kontakt käme!:vik:

MFG AAlfänger


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@ anschmu
 egal was dort geangelt wird, du hast recht, mir sagen diese becken auch nicht optisch zu. 
 Einige angler werden blind, wenn sie fische landen können und es ist ihnen egal wie dann die anlage aussieht - hauptsache es fluppt.

 Die geschmäcker sind halt verschieden und einige betreiber buddeln einfach ein loch, fluten es und werfen fische rein und schaffen sich damit eine neue einnahmequelle. Ich kenne betreiber ob in dänemark oder deutschland, die haben von fische keine ahnung.
 Sie wissen nicht was sie tun und hoffen das alles läuft ohne krankheit oder eine andere neg. beeinträchtigung.
 Nun haben sich einige betreiber inzwischen in dk organisiert und ein verband gegründet, der für seine mitglieder werbung betreibt d.h. jeder der sich dafür interessiert,  kann ein Katalog über ganz dänemark bekommen, wo diese mitglieder mit anlagen vorgestellt werden, sogar mit sterne bewertet werden. Hast die anlage 4 oder 5 sterne, dann hat sie wohnhütten für die angler und ein spielplatz für kinder usw. usw. Bei solch einer anlage - wo die Sterne nur so funkeln -  kann man fast alles bekommen. Ist halt dann ein erlebnispark für angler und familie. Da freut sich der betreiber, da zig angler bei ihm wohnen, Bier trinken und das gesamte geld dort lassen. Da lacht das Herz des betreibers, er lacht dann auch über den besatz der fische - das sind peanuts für ihn.
 Gruß
 Das sind anlagen, die zielgerecht auf eine bestimmte angler schicht ausgerichtet sind - und sie laufen bestens. Es wird noch soweit kommen, daß demnächst angler  im fjord oder hafen mit Mama zu einen fahren und je nach geld unterchiedliche meeresfische fangen können - sie haben dann hot spots  für lachs, dorsch wolfsbarsch und meeräschen angelegt.
 Ist nur eine schnaps idee, wobei solche anlagen in japan schon vorhanden sind.
 So verrückt ist die welt.


----------



## AAlfänger (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo Lac,
irgendwo find ich es jetzt schade, wie du in deinem Beitrag hier urteilst, denn der Teich in Hvide Sande brauch sich nicht verstecken hinter Klegod oder Sondervig!|gr:|gr: Auch wenn die Anlagen selber vom Erscheinungsbild vieleicht besser erscheinen, so hat das in meinen Augen keine große Bedeutung. Die Teiche in Klegod oder Sondervig gleichen einem Golfplatz,während der Teich in Hvide Sande eher an Natur und natührlichkeit erinnert! Dann gehe ich lieber dort hin zum Angeln auch wenn ich dorts nichts fange, überhaupt kein Problem für mich, als mich an diese Superteiche zu setzen.#d

MFG AAlfänger


----------



## Lennart83 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ anschmu
> Es wird noch soweit kommen, daß demnächst angler  im fjord oder hafen mit Mama zu einen fahren und je nach geld unterchiedliche meeresfische fangen können - sie haben dann hot spots  für lachs, dorsch wolfsbarsch und meeräschen angelegt.
> Ist nur eine schnaps idee, wobei solche anlagen in japan schon vorhanden sind.
> So verrückt ist die welt.



Von wegen Schnapsidee, gibt's auch schon in DK: 
http://www.saltvandsputntake.dk/deutsch/


----------



## Snoopy76 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hey,

So wie ich vorhin schon geschrieben habe.

Jeder so wie er mag...  würden alle den gleichen Geschmack haben, würde jeder Teich, Tümpel, Zuchtbecken oder Angelsee gleich aussehen. 
Jeder kann, muss aber nicht.... Also... 

.... wer es lesen mag, oder halt nicht.... 

.... heute Morgen erstmal zu den Teichen am Hafen von Hvide Sande, waren ca. 7.30 Uhr da. Wir waren die ersten und haben uns für das linke und rechte alte Zuchtbecken entschieden. Es war recht windig und mit Schleppen war nicht viel zu holen, da man den Spio nicht wirklich dort hin bekam wo man ihn hin haben wollte, also war Angeln, so wie ich es nenne, nur direkt vor der Tür möglich. 
Gesagt getan Spio Schwimmend mit ca. 180 cm Vorfach mit Pilotkugel auf 120 cm mit 2 Bienenmaden als Propeller aufgezogen und liegen lassen. Durch den Wind braucht man nicht wirklich was tun, Bewegung war von allein genug da. 
Nach keinen 5 min. war der erste Biss da.... 
Allerdings sollte es wohl noch nicht so sein, der Fisch wollte scheinbar noch nicht gelandet werden.....
Dann war erstmal Ruhe, nach ca. einer Stunde, mehreren Höhen Verstellung noch ein Biss... allerdings mit einer Bienenmade und einer kleinen Kugel Orange Paste aufgeschoben, wollte die nächste Forelle mal etwas Bewegung ins Spiel bringen. Kampfstark aber sauber gelandet. Schönes Exemplar ca. 2 kg. kurz versorgt und weiter .... Andere Angel rein und zack zweiter Biss, da war etwas mehr Vorsicht geboten. Hauptschnur 0,18, Vorfach 0,16 beides Mono..... nach gefühlten 15 min. Drill war auch die im Kescher und das war ne 4 kg Forelle ...... danach war Ruhe und meine drei Stunden auch rum. 
Hat Spaß gemacht... 

Am späten Nachmittag war ich noch mal zum Schauen am Teich in Årgab, dort kurz mit dem Besitzer geschnackt und eine Runde um die Teiche gemacht.... Drei Angelstellen waren besetzt aber viel ging da nicht. Einer hatte eine Forelle (mit Paste an Posenmontage)  und die andern nichts. Die einen erzählten, dass vor einer Stunde einer da war, der mit Wurm zwei schöne Forellen zum Landgang überreden konnte.
Der andere war scheinbar nur ein einmal Angler..... wer mit Stahlvorfach und Riesen Drilling, wo ein armer Wurm, glücklicherweise vor Erschöpfung sich auf dem Drilling ausruhen durfte, angelt, gehe ich davon aus, dass der nicht wirklich wusste was er da tut. 

Aber auch da, werde ich die Tage mal mein Glück probieren.

An der Schleuse war nichts mit Hering.....

Allerdings gibt es auch hier tote Robben, bei unserem täglichen Strandgang kurz vor Hvide Sande wurde eine angetrieben. 

Bei den Brandungsanglern ging bei dem Wellengang aber auch nichts.... 

Genug des guten...
allen noch eine gute Nacht und beim nächstenmal Angeln, ne krumme Rute.

Lg Sven


----------



## LAC (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@ aalfänger,
 sehe das bitte nicht so ernst, mir ist es egal wie diese teiche aussehen, da ich nicht ein freund dieser künstlichen anlagen bin - ich hasse sie förmlich, weil dieses für mich kein richtiges angeln ist, deshalb kann ich gar nicht richtig mitreden - was dort alles abläuft. Das ist mir auch egal, ich will es auch nicht wissen, ich habe vielleicht 30 X an 4 angelteiche  in etwa 15 jahre geangelt - das ist etwa 2 x im jahr.  Das ist nichts und dieses auch nur, weil angler zu mir gesagt haben - komm gehe doch mal mit.   Was ich dort geangelt habe, das machen andere in einen urlaub - die fahren am tag zu drei anlagen.  Jeder angler bestimmt es selbst, ob er diese anlagen aufsucht oder nicht, wenn er sie gut findet ist da ok, ich liebe dieses angeln nicht, wobei einige teiche schön angelegt sind - wir haben einen vor der tür, der ist super eingebettet in der natur und einige sind wie ein gülleanlage. 
 Egal wie sie sind, ich suche sie nicht auf wobei ich reichlich angler kenne, die sie aufsuchen und auch betreiber solcher anlagen, die mir dann ihre geschichten erzählen, wie die angler sich verhalten  an solche anlagen - kenne also beide seiten.
 Nun denke aber nicht, weil ich so wenig an diesen anlagen geangelt habe,  ich hätte keine ahnung  wie man fische fängt, ich habe schon in meinem leben etwas geangelt und auch reichlich gefangen von japan bis amerika, da träumen die meisten von.
 Wenn ich solch eine anlage geil finden würde, dann könnte ich mir innerhalb von 10 tagen einen teich buddeln lassen - und könnte noch 10 hütten für angler auf 30.000 qm anlegen - aber ich müsste ja bescheuert sein mich damit noch rum zu plagen. Fast jeder angler sagt zu mir, warum buddelst du dir nicht solch eine anlage, das ist doch geil.
 Ich muss dann nur lachen.
 Vor der tür kann ich jeden tag in ein priv. flie0gewässer angeln und von der der bachforelle über barsch bis zum hecht alles angeln habe hier ein boot und kann noch auf dem fjord angeln, warum  soll ich da in einer künstlich angelegten badewanne angeln, da verlernt man ja das angeln in freier natur. 
 Wenn ich bock habe, bestimmte fischarten zu angeln, die hier nicht vorkommen, dann fahre oder fliege ich dahin und versuche sie dort zu angeln, wo sie vorkommen - habe noch vor 8 wochen noch einen cogar von 1,80 m länge in kroatien geangelt.
 Und in hvide sande, da kann man in meinen augen nur den hornhecht und hering fangen, alle anderen Fischarten laufen für mich dort nur zweitrangig, weil es keine guten angelplätze sind.
 So nun genug über diese anlagen,


----------



## porscher (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@ snoopy76
Danke für deine Berichte und weiterhin Petri heil und schönes Wetter.
Ich bin auch deiner Meinung und halte die Anlage in Hvide Sande nicht für schlechter wie die in Sondervig oder Klegod.


----------



## Snoopy76 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



porscher schrieb:


> @ snoopy76
> Danke für deine Berichte und weiterhin Petri heil und schönes Wetter.
> Ich bin auch deiner Meinung und halte die Anlage in Hvide Sande nicht für schlechter wie die in Sondervig oder Klegod.



Hallo Porscher,

ich war heute in Årgab von 8-11 Uhr. Drei Stück konnte ich überreden, eine von 4 kg die beiden anderen 2-3 kg. Auf Schleppen ging nichts.... nur von oben mit Bienenmade und mit Bienenmade mit Paste in Kombination. 

Lg Sven


----------



## Armin0406 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@ lac
Jeder so wie er es mag. Ich für meinen teil freue mich jedes Jahr darauf an einem Put und Take in DK mal die Chance auf ne 4-5 oder sogar 6 Kilo Forelle zu haben. Macht doch Riesenspass an feinen zeug mal so ein Brecher zu drillen. Hier in meiner Ecke in D  werden in den Forellen Puffs in der Regel nur 300 gramm Fische ausgesetzt, selten mal eine von 800-1000 gramm. Reine Salmoniden Gewässer gibt es in meiner Ecke auch nicht, deshalb  verbringe ich ich jedem Dk Urlaub  auch regelmäßig einige Tage an den Put und Take. Für mich immer wieder ein Erlebniss. 
Mein Vereinsgewässer, eine ehemalige Tongrube, ca 3,5 ha ,  die schon vor ca 50 Jahren geflutet wurde, hat eine sehr guten Bestand an Karpfen, Schleien , Hechten , Zandern und auch Welsen und ist recht schwierig zu beangeln, teilweise große Krautfelder, versunken Bäume, alles in allem noch recht wild, also Natur Pur. Aber glaube mir , auch wenn ich dieses kleine Paradies vor der Haustür habe, ich freue mich jedes Jahr auf einen Put und Take in Dk. Und, auch da springen einem die Fische nicht von allein den Kescher, um erfolgreich zu sein muss auch an einem Put und Take einiges angestellt werden. Ist einige völlig andere Angelei wie bei uns aber es macht halt auch Spaß und genauso sollte es auch sein.


----------



## LAC (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@ Armin0406

 Ich gebe dir recht, die put und tale anlagen in deutschland kann man nicht mit denen in dänemark vergleichen, da in dk in einigen anlagen richtige dicke forellen schwimmen und es bricht eine freude beim angler aus, wenn er eine  3 kg regenbogenforelle überlistet und sie dann auch noch gut landet. Natürlich ist das super und ich kenne einige anlger, die sehr gut fangen in diesen anlagen - die richtig aufräumen - das sind schon spezialisten, die jedoch - wenn sie mit mir angeln -  in den natürlichen gewässern, große schwierigkeiten haben,  fische am haken zu bekommen, da ihre put & take fangmethode nicht so erfolgreich ist, wie sie es kennen. Welten trennen sich zwischen diesen beiden fangmethoden - ich meine nicht das drillen bzw. landen, das können sie. 
 Sie wissen nicht richtig, wie sie im fließgewässer die fische überlisten können - oft können sie auch nicht ein gewässer lesen. All dieses kann ich verstehen, da die meisten angler ja kaum die möglichkeit haben in solchen gewässern zu angeln - man muss dann mitglied im verein sein und dieser verein muss dann auch noch solch ein fließgewässer besitzen. Wobei ein großtei der vereine ein vereinsgewässer d.h. einen see als angelgewässer ja besitzen, dann kommt es auf den besatz an, sonst kann dieser see sich ganz schnell zu einer put und take anlage entwickeln, wie sie in dänemark sind.
 Diese robusten regenbogenforellen, die früher von den angelvereinen in den deutschen flüsssen besetzt wurden, die gehörten ja gar nicht in diese flüsse - das sind ja keine einheinmischen fische -  sie konnten jedoch in den noch nicht sauberen flüssen überleben. Es war ein reiner angelfisch mit negativer beeiträchtigung, da er die bachforelle vertrieben hat.
 So sah es früher aus in den deutschen flüssen, was zum glück ab den 80iger jahren nicht mehr so stark gemacht wurde. Ich war damals zuständig für den besatz eines großen fließgewässers in deutschland  und alle gewässerwarte saßen bei mir am tisch und mussten die karten aufdecken - was ihr verein besetzt wollte. Das waren reine wundertüten, die sie mir vorgelegt haben - das hatte mit einem richtigen fischbesatz kaum etwas zu tun  - da wurde im sinne der angler besetzt, am liebsten hätten sie alle fischarten gerne vor der haustür in ihrem  gewässer gehabt. Zum glück hat sich dieses im laufe der jahre gebessert, aber in einigen vereinen sieht es noch besatzmäßig sehr schlecht aus. Darf gar nicht an die kreiselmäher denken - ihr graskarpfen. 

 Ich habe nichts gegen diese punt und take anlagen, sie sind sicherlich eine bereicherung für einige menschen, die gerne fische fangen möchten, aber sie haben nichts mit den fischen in der freien natur zu tun - wo ich mir den kopf drüber zerbreche.
 LG


----------



## Azareus (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Moin,
Ich bin ab 31.10. das erste mal für eine Woche in Argab. Soll kein Angelurlaub werden. Aber den Teich in Argab werde ich mir dann auch mal ansehen, evtl auch andere die in der Nähe liegen. Habe hier was gelesen von 15 € für 3 Stunden. Die kann man dann auch in Euro zahlen? Bezieht sich das auf eine Rute? Vielleicht hat ja jemand der auch vor Ort ist Lust zusammen zu angeln.
Ich las auch was von Hering in HS, sind die Chancen realistisch ein paar für die Pfanne zu fangen oder kann ich den Meereskram getrost zu Hause lassen? Platz im Auto ist wegen Hund begrenzt.
Gruß
Aza


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Armin0406
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 naja so pauschal kann man das nicht sehen..  man kann ja den put und take mit dem heringsangeln vergleichen.. oder  hornhecht angeln.. für mich ist das im hafen nix anderes.. jeder weiss wann die fische da sind.. das hat ja auch nix mit angeln  zu tun  wie du es betreibst. und ausserdem bist im trööt forellen angeln. nicht bös gemeint.|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## LAC (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@ Forellenkiler, 
ich vergleiche nicht die forellenangelei in den put und take anlagen mit der angelei auf meeresfische d.h. hering und hornhecht, jedoch stimmt es, was du erwähnst - die angelei auf diese beide fischarten betreibe ich auch. 

Ich vergleiche nicht melonen mit kokosnüsse, sondern die forellenartigen untereinander - forellenangelei rund um den ringköbingfjord - so lautet doch die headline vom thread und da gehören ja nicht nur die forellen der put und take anlagen zu oder die in badewannen gehältert werden, sondern die in den fließgewässersystemen leben -die im ringköbing fjord fließen.
Ich vergleiche den fang von zuchtfische in den put und take anlagen mit denen, die in diesen fließgewässern rund um den ringköbing fjord leben und da trennen sich halt welten, vom verhalten bis hin zum fang - mehr ist es nicht. 
Ich ziehe halt den fang von forellen aus den naturgewässern vor, weil es viel spannender ist, da ich mich mit dem gewässer befassen muss - lese es förmlich und die wildformen auch mehr dampf machen als die zuchtfische, die ja in katastrophalen anlagen oft gehalten werden. wo die wasserqualität nicht immer die beste ist.
Diese angelbaren pellets fische, d.h. forellen, sind halt die fische für jedermann - jeder kann sie angeln, da sie halt nicht wie die wildformen in freier natur, den fischereigesetzen unterliegen.


----------



## danalf (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Man soll ja mal nicht vergessen warum es solche Seen gibt.Hier bei uns werden Tagesausflüge mit Kind und Kegel gemacht.Mit an Bord der Grill.Die Kinder angeln und die anderen snacken.Wenn dann noch ne Forelle auf dem Grill landet,was will man mehr.Ich bin Meeresangler und gehe auch ab und an eine Forelle fangen,macht Spass und ein Tag an der Natur ist doch super.Das ist ein Hobby und soll Spass machen.Man lernt nette Leute kennen und ein paar Tricks kann man auch lernen.Wer hier Masse machen will der wird eh nicht gerne gesehen.
Grüße aus Dänemark


----------



## dasloewe (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

hey danalf, 

du schreibst mir aus der seele. mir geht es darum, einfach raus zu kommen und vielleicht einen fisch zu fangen. ich kann dabei gut abschalten und nachdenken.
sicherlich ist dies bei anderen angelarten auch möglich, aber mal schnell zum angelsee ist prima.
sonst gerne auch andere angelziele und arten.

liebe grüße aus der nachbarschaft

christian


----------



## AAlfänger (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Genau so ist es,
man kann seinen Gedanken nachhängen und ist denn in der Natur, wenn denn noch eine Forelle dabei rüberkommt ist es doch OK!|wavey:
MFG AAlfänger


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

oder 2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9 ich nimm sie alle mit*gg*


----------



## Armin0406 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Im Prinzip sehe ich das genauso. Ein Put + Take ist mal eine schöne abwechslung zu unseren Vereinsgewässern, wir haben 3 wunderschöne Seen gepachtet, in jeden See als Besatz Karpfen, Schleien, Hecht , Zander, jede menge Weissfisch,  in einem See werden seit einigen Jahren auch Welse bis 1,8 m gefangen obwohl nie wissentlich Wels eingesetzt wurde. Wenn ich dann am Wochende losgehe, freue ich mich am Wasser zu sein. Ich gehe nicht davon aus jedesmal Beute zu machen. Mir ist es wichtig nach einer stressigen Arbeitswoche abzuschalten. Wenn dann mal ein schöner Zander oder ein schöner Barsch beisst, mehme ich den auch mit, alles andere hat mir zu viele Gräten oder ist nicht meine Geschmacksrichtung. 
Anders sieht es an einem Put+Take aus.  Wenn ich da zum Angeln gehe möchte ich auch Beute machen.  Wenn ich für 4 Std. Angelzeit mit einer Rute 120 Dkr. bezahlt habe möchte auch  2-3 Forellen dafür fangen. Klappt zwar nicht immer , aber das ist dann halt mein persönliches Ziel. 
Auf der anderen Seite ist es doch auch so. In D haben Kinder doch kaum mal die möglichkeit mal einen Fisch zu fangen. Ohne Jugend-Fischereischein keine Tageskarte, also ist nix mit Angeln. Bei uns im Verein wird zwar wohlwollend darüber hinweg gesehen wenn du den Sohnemann mit einer Rute angeln lässt, aber wenn nach 2 Std nix gefangen wurde ist es doch meist vorbei mit der Angelei. An einen Put+Take in Dk besteht mit recht hoher wahrscheinlichkeit die Chance auf einen Fisch und wenn sie dann eine Forelle gefangen haben dann strahlen doch die Augen der Kinder. 
Mein Sohnemann hatte mit Angeln nix am Hut aber als er damals,26 Jahre ist es jetzt her, seine erste Forelle gefangen hatte da hat auch ihn das Angelfieber gepackt. Heute ist er bei uns Gewässerwart. 
Fazit, ohne die Put+Take wäre er nie zum Angler geworden!


----------



## porscher (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Das Angeln an einem Put&Take Teich in Dänemark macht wirklich spaß und man kann fische fangen die deutlich die 2-3 kilo marke übersteigen. Nun ist der Spaß nicht gerade billig und ich bin auch enttäuscht wenn es nicht klappt. Auf der anderen Seite gehe ich nicht zum Fischen um zu Überleben. Wenn man mal nichts fängt ist es ok. An anderen Tagen kann man die Kühlbox vollmachen und dann spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts dagegen es auch zu tun.


----------



## LAC (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Diese teiche sind ja speziell für peronen angelegt,  die schnell mal einige fische fangen möchten - da musss man nicht im verein sein, benötigt keine prüfung muss nichts über die fische und schonzeiten wissen - nur ein  geldbetrag hinlegen und dann wird gefangen oder nicht. Man nennt sie nicht umsonst forellenpuff. Jedenfalls kann man einen tag am wasser schöne stunden verbringen und angeln - wo kann man das,  nur im put and take erlebnispark, das schöne ist, die ganze familie kann sich beteiligen und köder auswerfen.  
 Wobei einige anlagen - wie schon erwähnt wurde - ja nicht schön sind, da es betonbecken sind. Nun kann man posten und posten, die fische sind und bleiben zuchtfische, die man nicht mit den einheimischen forellen in unseren regionen vergleichen kann. Sie sind zwar dick und gefräßig aber nicht heimisch.


----------



## porscher (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Heimisch sind in Dänemark nur die Lachse und die Bachforellen. Die Regenbogenforelle gehört wie auch in Deutschland nicht in die Flüsse und seen!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> und bleiben zuchtfische, die man nicht mit den einheimischen forellen in unseren regionen vergleichen kann. Sie sind zwar dick und gefräßig aber nicht heimisch.



 hehe bin ja auch kein einheimischer.. trozdem komm ich des öfteren in dänemark vor.:vik::vik:


----------



## LAC (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

@ Forellernkiler
 freu dich, dass du ausbrechen kannst - das formt einen menschen - denn wenn du nur hinterm ofen sitzt oder am forellenpuff, dann versteht man die welt nicht mehr - was sich draußen alles bewegt.
 Wie  sagt man, je enger die täler, je kleiner die köpfe - deshalb fangen einheimische oft exoten um spaß zu haben. Kurz gesagt: bauer sucht frau.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

hehe deine weisheit bringt mich immer zum grübeln und zum schmunzeln*g*


----------



## danalf (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



dasloewe schrieb:


> hey danalf,
> 
> du schreibst mir aus der seele. mir geht es darum, einfach raus zu kommen und vielleicht einen fisch zu fangen. ich kann dabei gut abschalten und nachdenken.
> sicherlich ist dies bei anderen angelarten auch möglich, aber mal schnell zum angelsee ist prima.
> ...



hej christian
schön mal was von einen aus der "nachbarschaft "zu hören.eventuell ergibt sich ja mal ein gemeinsamer angeltag.
grüße aus Løgumkloster.
Lutz|wavey:


----------



## Azareus (1. November 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Moin, 
Habe mir heute mal die put&take Anlagen Sondervig, Klegod und Klittens angeschaut. Dann noch kurzentschlossen 2 Std bei Klegod mein Glück versucht, leider vergebens. Fisch war denk ich mal genug drin, beißen wollten sie aber nicht.
Andere Angler berichteten mir dass es dir letzten Tage überall  schwieriges angeln war. 
Kann mir jemand noch einen Teich empfehlen in der Nähe von Argab? 
Gruß
Aza


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (1. November 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

versuch mal im hafen.. den put and take.. in den badewannen soll es auf stand laufen.


----------



## christel (5. November 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



Azareus schrieb:


> Moin,
> Habe mir heute mal die put&take Anlagen Sondervig, Klegod und Klittens angeschaut. Dann noch kurzentschlossen 2 Std bei Klegod mein Glück versucht, leider vergebens. Fisch war denk ich mal genug drin, beißen wollten sie aber nicht.
> Andere Angler berichteten mir dass es dir letzten Tage überall  schwieriges angeln war.
> Kann mir jemand noch einen Teich empfehlen in der Nähe von Argab?
> ...



Also wir sind zu dritt und haben nun 3 Tage auch unser Glück versucht.Vergeblich.Gestern waren wir in No am Put&Take Teig.Herliche Anlage.Wir versuchen es da heute nochmal.Bis jetzt ist das die beste Anlage die wir gefunden haben.Ich glaube sie heißt Oxriver.vieleicht sieht mann sich da ja


----------



## Mepps5 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo,

wenn es in den künstlichen Forellenseen nicht klappen sollte,habe ich einen Tipp.Im Außenbezirk von Ringköbing ist am Ndr.Ringvej eine Naturseeanlage (Einfahrt Bauernhof) wo ich schon schöne Forellen und vor allem grosse Hechte gefangen habe.Im April hatte ich einen von 93cm und 80cm dort auf Spinner gefangen.Im Jahr davor insgesamt 3 Hechte zwischen 60 und 90cm.Also wer Lust hat, einfach mal probieren.


----------



## christel (6. November 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo Mepps 5
Dankeschön für deinen Tipp.Leider fahren wir schon Samstag nach Hause. Es wäre toll wenn du uns Tips geben könntest wo wir auch Anfang April angeln könnten mit eventuell mehr Erfolg auf Forellen und Hecht.da das erste mal Dänemark nun voll in die Hose ging.Die Männer versuchen es morgen früh nochmal in Sondervig. Aber Dänemark ist total toll
Liebe Grüße von den 3 Klever Anglern


----------



## Mepps5 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Hallo Christel,
also mit dem Angeln ist es in Dänemark so eine Sache.Fahre schon seit 25 Jahren dort hin aber es hat sich gewaltig zum negativen geändert da die Dänen sehr geschäftstüchtig sind und natürlich auch Einnahmen brauchen.Mittlerweile fahren Massen von Anglern,auch aus Osteuropa, hin und fischen viel weg, auch schwarz und nachts.Dementsprechend ist auch nicht mehr viel Besatz drin oder werden auch Abends sattgefüttert.Also, den Natursee habe ich dir genannt und es gibt noch einige davon in der Gegend.Ansonsten ist Barschangeln in Ringköbing oder Borkhavn und Umgebung auch super zum Zeitvertreib.


----------



## eike (8. November 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

So bin aus Argab zurück habe nur in Klittens gefischt das Wetter war sehr wechselhaft genau wie der Wind habe aber gut gefangen.Am Montag hatte ich 9 Fische zwischen 1kg bis 4 kg,am Dienstag hatte ich 18 Fische zwischen 0,5 kg und 3,5 kg und am Mittwoch hatte ich 20 Fische zwischen 0,5kg und 1,5kg.Habe aber auch geschleppt wie ein Marathonläufer alles auf dunkle Paste auf Stand war nichts weder mit Wurm oder Paste oder Mehlwürmer !!!!!!!


----------



## porscher (8. November 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

das hört sich doch sehr gut an. pertri!


----------



## Snoopy76 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*



eike schrieb:


> So bin aus Argab zurück habe nur in Klittens gefischt das Wetter war sehr wechselhaft genau wie der Wind habe aber gut gefangen.Am Montag hatte ich 9 Fische zwischen 1kg bis 4 kg,am Dienstag hatte ich 18 Fische zwischen 0,5 kg und 3,5 kg und am Mittwoch hatte ich 20 Fische zwischen 0,5kg und 1,5kg.Habe aber auch geschleppt wie ein Marathonläufer alles auf dunkle Paste auf Stand war nichts weder mit Wurm oder Paste oder Mehlwürmer !!!!!!!



Hey Eike, 

hört sich echt gut an! Dann haben sich ja Deine Kinder gefreut! 

Lg Sven #h


----------



## Benche (12. November 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Bin ab Samstag endlich mal wieder oben, Stauning macht ja leider dieses Wochenende schon dicht, hoffe es ist noch bisschen was drin in den Seen :vik:


----------



## porscher (22. November 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

wie ist es gelaufen?


----------



## Benche (22. November 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Ganz gut, Skaven waren wir das erste mal, da geht auf Stand und Grund immer was. Oxriver wird jeden zweiten Tag was reingesetzt sind aber auch die meisten Angler dort.
Stauning hat anscheinend doch das ganze Jahr auf aber war auch nix los dort. 
In Hvide Sande haben wir obwohl es dort tot aussah die dicksten rausgehollt.


----------



## onkeleddy (11. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

Gibt's was neues in Sachen Forellenangeln?
Bin ab 22.08.15 in der Gegend.


----------



## sCoPeXx (11. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2014*

hoi onkeleddy aktuelles findest  du im thread 2015. 

Gruss Patrick

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------

